# Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

I need some insperation for my new project cabby 
let see some hot MK1 cabriolet's
Ill start...








Danny


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

I like a bit of euro myself







he's mine


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (eurocabi)*

personally, my favorite cabriolet...the maushaus 
















peace, kelly

_Modified by maushaus at 10:04 PM 5-28-2007_


_Modified by maushaus at 10:23 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (maushaus)*

Heres my share


























































































































































































































































































_Modified by vw4_life at 11:32 PM 2-21-2006_


----------



## moparVWfreak (Sep 5, 2005)

those blow all 4 cabs i have owned out of he ater.. but wait till next year an i will show my cab then


----------



## livejamie (Jan 6, 2006)

they all look too thugged out for my tastes.


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Some of those are really nice


----------



## phyxious (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

well except for the quad grill i still need to throw on, i still love mine!


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (phyxious)*

nice window sticker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YellowCab16v (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice Cabby ^^^ 
I am a little jealous


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (maushaus)*

What a bunch of pic whores we have in here...























_Quote, originally posted by *maushaus* »_personally, my favorite cabriolet...the maushaus









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Mine isn't "hot" enough to appear in this thread







, but she's my favorite







.


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Mine isn't "hot" enough to appear in this thread.

















I could not disagree more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KaeoFLUX (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_Heres my share


















_Modified by vw4_life at 11:32 PM 2-21-2006_































MORE info please?
What kit is that?
Love the paint job.
Its a little Blade Runner 80's style.. but sick anyways.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_What a bunch of pic whores we have in here...






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Mine isn't "hot" enough to appear in this thread







, but she's my favorite







.

hey i am just postin pics. may be a pic whore but i am good at it. Thats what matters.














. my car isnt good enough to be here either. Maybe someday








KaeoFLUX:
This is the only other pic i have of that car










_Modified by vw4_life at 5:30 PM 2-22-2006_


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

Okay, she may not be "hot" at all. Hell, this picture is the very antithesis of heat (or "hotness", if you prefer), but Shabby's never looked better:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

You know what? I take back what I said up there. Mine was damn hot when this pic was taken one summer day two years ago:








So hot, in fact, she had to rest in the shade of a cottonwood tree.


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_You know what? I take back what I said up there. Mine was damn hot when this pic was taken one summer day two years ago:


The driver was far hotter, I'm sure.







Pity there's no corresponding picture of her.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (aintgotsnogarage)*

oh you guys made me post my bucket of bolts


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

hott carss I love it keep it coming..


----------



## moparVWfreak (Sep 5, 2005)

ok FINE! heres my old but first 85 cab








and here is my 81








i would post pics of my 89 but its a sad sight right now.....


----------



## tlaskows (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (moparVWfreak)*

Here's my 87








Tom


----------



## pjk90vert (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

Here's a few.
























































































And last but not least mine.


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*
























Picture Whore I Know. Not really the hottest but I like it.


----------



## Phreakwenci (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow! What body kit is that???


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (Phreakwenci)*

Reiger GTO,


----------



## karmann16v (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

Thought I saw mine there a couple of times, had to do double takes.

anyway. heres mine.


----------



## YellowCab16v (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (karmann16v)*

very cute cab karmann16v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGaddict (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

wow this is the beginning of a really nice pic post.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (VAGaddict)*

heres some more


----------



## Vdub_nutz2000 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

I dont know if it's hot or not...but here's mine


----------



## LuxRabbit (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Vdub_nutz2000)*

Another fellow Luxembourg Dubber! Will have to find some info about this guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oberol (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (LuxRabbit)*

Another one (R.I.P.)


----------



## ktec21 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Oberol)*

just an old pic of a cab i had in 02


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ktec21)*

Did anyone else notice the main requirement for having a hot cabby seems to be a "big bumper" whether cliiper kit or othersie? Not one Euro bump in the whole schmeer.


----------



## firedubber (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

Here's my very dirty 92








and a cleaner last summer shot


----------



## aintgotsnogarage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Moljinar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moljinar* »_Did anyone else notice the main requirement for having a hot cabby seems to be a "big bumper" whether cliiper kit or othersie? Not one Euro bump in the whole schmeer.


_Quote, originally posted by *maushaus* »_
personally, my favorite cabriolet...the maushaus

















 


_Modified by aintgotsnogarage at 6:23 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## J~Dub (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (aintgotsnogarage)*

Here's my contribution 
















































Some clippers, some euro bumps and one with no bumpers, that should keep everyone happy


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Moljinar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moljinar* »_Did anyone else notice the main requirement for having a hot cabby seems to be a "big bumper" whether cliiper kit or othersie? Not one Euro bump in the whole schmeer.


although he did miss the picture of my steaming hot cabriolet, dressed in her euro bumpers...i have to agree with oran---hot seems to mean big bumper/clipper kit/ etc...to each his own, but all of that does nothing for me...however they are the cars that take home all the awards at the shows i attend









peace, kelly


_Modified by maushaus at 8:48 PM 2-26-2006_


----------



## NeuCabrio (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (eurocabi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocabi* »_I like a bit of euro myself







he's mine









I am in love with this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (NeuCabrio)*

These are all sick cabbys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . i should get my act together and pull mine out of storage...


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_These are all sick cabbys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . i should get my act together and pull mine out of storage...

summer almost here get the cabby's out


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (maushaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maushaus* »_although he did miss the picture of my steaming hot cabriolet, dressed in her euro bumpers...i have to agree with oran---hot seems to mean big bumper/clipper kit/ etc...to each his own, but all of that does nothing for me...however they are the cars that take home all the awards at the shows i attend









peace, kelly


I mentioned it because I have a set of Euro plastic bumps on the way. I got an incredible deal on them and I'm thinking of paring them with a GTI airdam (I got the idea from Dubmodder). Realized I hadn't seen that combination thought I'd try it. If it doesn't work out I'll go to something else.
I'd also be interested in seeing euro bumps that are painted same as the body.


_Modified by Moljinar at 10:28 AM 2-27-2006_


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Moljinar)*

I would post a pic of the Cinnabar 96 VR6T, but it specifies Mk1 Cabbies.
So.....free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyway


----------



## OctaRS (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (DaddyOfPayton)*

I really like this one:








And here's mine. It actually gets a new paintjob, I'm excited to see the resullt.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (maushaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maushaus* »_although he did miss the picture of my steaming hot cabriolet, dressed in her euro bumpers...i have to agree with oran---hot seems to mean big bumper/clipper kit/ etc...to each his own, but all of that does nothing for me...however they are the cars that take home all the awards at the shows i attend









Just makes yours and mine and like ones all that more special. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







To all those refraining from following the herd.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kamzcab86)*

I love the non-clippers unmodified and clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are so few of them around, that unmolested examples are refreshing to see.
On the flip side, though I've made some minor changes to my clipper model, it's more because there are so many of these around, I like to make mine look and feel like my own with some personalization touches. I have never wanted something because everyone else had it, but rather that I liked the look of something. If someone doesnt like what I have done, I suppose I wont consider them a buyer when I sell








It's definately not because I feel I have to be a sheep or part of the flock....maybe a little more like a black sheep. I can live with that








Just remember, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kuklaki)*

Bored so here are some other pics


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*


----------



## Rolleboy (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (der hare)*

Little bit better photo of mine


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Rolleboy)*

man that is a nice car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J~Dub (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kuklaki)*

Kuklaki I still think you should do this to your car


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (84CGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84CGT* »_Kuklaki I still think you should do this to your car 









I know, that is too hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think I am going to seek out the badgeless grill at some point and start there. Gotta change things up now and then to keep from getting bored


----------



## KaeoFLUX (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (aintgotsnogarage)*

One of the sickest I've seen.. my new inspiration:









Mine (old pic!)::


----------



## santaisdead (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (KaeoFLUX)*

bump for more cabbies!


----------



## ladygli (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (santaisdead)*









My car


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ladygli)*

damn i wish it was my car


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

Wow, some very nice Cabby's indeed. Time to throw Taz into the mix.


----------



## 1lowcab (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (speedtek40)*

guess i'll put mine in too....


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (1lowcab)*

i know im a pic whore but im gettin used to it


















































































































































_Modified by vw4_life at 7:36 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## YellowCab16v (Sep 16, 2004)

my cab


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (aintgotsnogarage)*

bump for some nice cabbies to look at. Where are all of the usa folks? I'm very dissappointed in you guys. Where are all the euro bumps and no bumper cars at? Please.....I'm clicking my teeth!!!!


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Hey its Antman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hey its Antman* »_bump for some nice cabbies to look at. Where are all of the usa folks? I'm very dissappointed in you guys. Where are all the euro bumps and no bumper cars at? Please.....I'm clicking my teeth!!!!









lol i guess there are not too many cabbies out there


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

OK you asked for it... I am hi-jacking pics from my top cabby lists... Here we go...
I am really offended no one posted pics of Kitty yet... 








This one is just so funny I had too...
















Mine and the Jetta 








Yet another one over there at the152...

















Kammy's 
















**passes the whoring mic**


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (der hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der hare* »_










everytiome i see thsi pic now i feel like a famous photographer!





















btw is that last pic vertigos car?? dean did u finally get that front mount on and not show me pics?!?!?


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







To all those refraining from following the herd.









cheers to this! kammy, i wish you lived here in the east, it would make coming out to the shows much more fun...








peace, kelly


----------



## WannaRaddo (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (maushaus)*

damn... its been a long time since ive been in the cabby forums but this really makes me miss my cabby






















here are some shots of it


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Kevswhitecabby)*

more pics please....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KaeoFLUX (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (aintgotsnogarage)*


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

Bump for some insperation


----------



## preveink (Mar 21, 2005)

nicley done


----------



## KaeoFLUX (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (preveink)*

My god this thread is SEX.
I love it.
TTT


----------



## Gale__ (Aug 28, 2005)

amen!


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Gale__)*

Got some more to whore


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

i love this thread


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_i love this thread

same here cant stop lookin


----------



## KaeoFLUX (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

WOW peep the chrome badgless.
I might have to do that !!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (KaeoFLUX)*

One of my personal fav's...


----------



## Brewtech (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*









are those wheels off a Type 3? How are they mounted? So many q's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some.


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (firedubber)*

Alright, so shes mostly stock. My 1992 wolfsberg cabby. I plan to mod it eventually, but for nows she's alright. Any ideas for the future?


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (FlatlandBMX129)*

pic is not working http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## preveink (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (preveink)*

i like ur dusty Vw logo


----------



## preveink (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks compliments of my girl


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*My cabby*








sooo much plastic!!








Here`s some shots of my Norwegian cabby.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## preveink (Mar 21, 2005)

awesome


----------



## bndrdndt (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (preveink)*

Heres mine not done yet but Im happy for now


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

Not trying to be an ass (but im in the mood right now







)...
those are nice cars but... comeone.
TRAILOR QUEEN!
If your'e going to own a car with a fat engine in it then FUKKEN DRIVE THE DAMN THING!
Thats one of my peeves... people who restore these cars, drop in a VR6 with a turbo/SC, 1.8t, etc etc and then BAM.... showroom only. 
Complete waste of money if you ask me! Cars are ment to be driven, not to just sit there and look pretty.
My corrado was "showroom" presentable and i beat the hell outta it. Why? Because I got a juiced up engine that needs to scream, a suspension that's dying to hit the corners at 50mph, and seats that hug me to the car like no other.
If someone spends 2k on suspension upgrades and doesnt even drive the car through corners the way its supposed to be, why bother?
If someone spends 5k on a badass engine swap and is afraid to revv it past 2k b/c they don't want to get the engine bay dirty or fry the paint on the exhaust, why bother?
complete waste of money IMHO.
With all that said, nice-ish cars. I like bndrdndt's car the most so far


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Taz is most definitely not a trailer queen......check out the mud


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

See, now thats the shiznait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bndrdndt (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind remarks


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_Not trying to be an ass (but im in the mood right now







)...
those are nice cars but... comeone.
TRAILOR QUEEN!
If your'e going to own a car with a fat engine in it then FUKKEN DRIVE THE DAMN THING!
Thats one of my peeves... people who restore these cars, drop in a VR6 with a turbo/SC, 1.8t, etc etc and then BAM.... showroom only. 
Complete waste of money if you ask me! Cars are ment to be driven, not to just sit there and look pretty.
My corrado was "showroom" presentable and i beat the hell outta it. Why? Because I got a juiced up engine that needs to scream, a suspension that's dying to hit the corners at 50mph, and seats that hug me to the car like no other.
If someone spends 2k on suspension upgrades and doesnt even drive the car through corners the way its supposed to be, why bother?
If someone spends 5k on a badass engine swap and is afraid to revv it past 2k b/c they don't want to get the engine bay dirty or fry the paint on the exhaust, why bother?
complete waste of money IMHO.
With all that said, nice-ish cars. I like bndrdndt's car the most so far









true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine is still under construction but I still think its hot none-the-less...
Edit: for a newer picture of it...










_Modified by Autophiles_MKV at 8:38 PM 5-8-2006_


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (Autophiles_MKV)*

Really nice cars on this thread, but there's something to be said about original paint


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_Not trying to be an ass (but im in the mood right now







)...
those are nice cars but... comeone.
TRAILOR QUEEN!
If your'e going to own a car with a fat engine in it then FUKKEN DRIVE THE DAMN THING!


Does the word "AirRide" say something to you?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

I was wonderin' ....was meanin' to ask how you managed to drive that sucker that low.


----------



## Rolleboy (May 2, 2003)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_Not trying to be an ass (but im in the mood right now







)...
those are nice cars but... comeone.
TRAILOR QUEEN!


This is totally crap. My car fits perfect to your "showroom only" categorie, but I had driven about 22000 km (about 13500 miles) with my trailer queen last two summer. Mostly everyday driving from home to workplace and back. And it is much more enjoyable to drive with 250 hp 1,8T than 90 hp JH engine


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rolleboy)*

My fave:








Cheers,
Adam


----------



## firedubber (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Adam from Oz)*

Thanks Adam,
Here's acouple of how she looks now.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_


















That's f-in shweet.








I'd hit it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*

mine last summer:
















the new heart:


----------



## cabbycaddy80 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Here is a few on my '85.


----------



## golfcabriolet90 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (cabbycaddy80)*

Ok, here's my cabbie.
hope you like it.


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Where did you get those inner yellow's that are looking at me?


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

they're just lamin-x covers. I got them from http://www.eurosportacc.com./ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_Not trying to be an ass (but im in the mood right now







)...
those are nice cars but... comeone.
TRAILOR QUEEN!
Thats one of my peeves... people who restore these cars, drop in a VR6 with a turbo/SC, 1.8t, etc etc and then BAM.... showroom only. 
Complete waste of money if you ask me! Cars are ment to be driven, not to just sit there and look pretty.

Mine is driven on nice days. She's my little Princess, I try to keep her looking nice, she's undergoing a slow restoration, but she most certainly gets miles added to her odometer. Just a couple weekends ago she went on a 200-mile jaunt, even being driven on a *gasp* dirt road!








So, a trailer queen she definitely is not; garage queen on the other hand....


----------



## cABErio (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

beutiful thread, great pics
here are a few of mine


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (cABErio)*

this thread get better and better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Page_Matieu (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

throw my lady into the bunch She's not that pretty but she's mine


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Page_Matieu)*

what size rims are those?


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

I'M so jealous you alway's have some real nice background's. Car looks better than mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Real minty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, BTW can I interest you in a clipper kit?


----------



## 1lowcab (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*

thats badass!


----------



## Nrcabby (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (OctaRS)*

I have the same top cover as this car. But this car doesn't have that interior. Come to think of it I don't think I've ever seen a cabby on here with an interior like mine.

_Quote, originally posted by *OctaRS* »_I really like this one:


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

wow


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (andymatthew)*


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (andymatthew)*


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (andymatthew)*

hey didnt u sell that car? I loved it


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

dont know iif this was already posted but anyway here it is.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*


----------



## YellowCab16v (Sep 16, 2004)

miamm


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (YellowCab16v)*


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Lankyleo)*

Lanky, I love your car!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Lankyleo* »_


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Better and better every time I see it!!


----------



## PlatDub (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (andymatthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andymatthew* »_









Now My girlfriend owns this car, wait till you see it this summer!


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (PlatDub)*

post pic NOW







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

doing what it was built for.
















mark


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

wow mark thinks hes a pimp now







. Nice pics though, car is lookin hot.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (DUBBINandLOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBBINandLOVIN* »_doing what it was built for.
















mark

Almost, sir...almost. Drop the top and u are in business


----------



## tlaskows (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_wow mark thinks hes a pimp now







. Nice pics though, car is lookin hot.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think you're a pimp with your dragster cabby








Very nice work tho, unique!
Tom


----------



## upon3 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (tlaskows)*











_Modified by upon3 at 10:59 PM 6-14-2006_


----------



## coronaGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (upon3)*

Here's a pic of my old CAB...


----------



## lyford Gli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (vw4_life)*









Sorry but thats sick








Best car in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by lyford Gli at 4:38 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## coronaGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*MY cab*

Let me try again..
http://www.vwdesktop.com/wallpaper/1145303833.jpg


_Modified by coronaGLI at 5:18 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: MY cab (coronaGLI)*

new shot of mine:


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: MY cab (coronaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coronaGLI* »_Let me try again..
http://www.vwdesktop.com/wallpaper/1145303833.jpg

_Modified by coronaGLI at 5:18 PM 4-24-2006_

did it work now?








ahhhhh that's not gonna work.


_Modified by texboy99 at 6:02 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## roboink (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Oberol)*

What is the little "lip" or "eye lid" between the hood and the lights...Is that some euro kit..? I just bought a 92 cabby and am doing some mods on the interior and this summer will get a new paint job and a new top...don't know it what order I should do it in though. roboink


----------



## roboink (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (lyford Gli)*

What di dit cost to get the doors done..?


----------



## roboink (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

Nice old school look...who did the caps..? roboink


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

more A3 chassis please


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

WOW, some great Cabbies. 
Here's mine.


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk13nb)*

StaaayyyUUUP! This should get a sticky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I pwnd pg. 5 on 5/5...06


_Modified by Junkyardrabbit at 1:01 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## Junkyardrabbit (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: My cabby (DrLaban)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrLaban* »_







sooo much plastic!!








Here`s some shots of my Norwegian cabby.
[IMG]http://vagner.jeje.je/bilder/...ied by Junkyardrabbit at 1:26 PM 5-5-2006[/I]


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY!!! WTF??? I never noticed that before. Doesn't that compromise structural integrity severely? And how in hell do you get the windows to seal?
Not only that, did you just remove the rear window entirely? DETAILS MAN!!!! DETAILS!!!!


_Modified by speedtek40 at 1:26 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## VdubDick (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

In his build up thread he made it removable, pretty sure he welded some extra bracing in there to keep original structural integrity


----------



## blkpas (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

2.0sc


----------



## verict (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (blkpas)*

















It's a work in progress










_Modified by verict at 10:27 PM 5-6-2006_


----------



## vw_cab (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Junkyardrabbit)*









Just to throw mine in the mix


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (vw_cab)*









just decided to throw in mine too.


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*










Sorry heres my cabby


----------



## 1lowcab (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (vw_cab)*









i'm digging that.
HOT!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (1lowcab)*

maybe i got it this time


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Oberol)*

do the spoilers you can buy for the front grill ( above the headlights) come painted the color of your car, or do you have to paint them yourself?


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (FlatlandBMX129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatlandBMX129* »_do the spoilers you can buy for the front grill ( above the headlights) come painted the color of your car, or do you have to paint them yourself?


The eyebrow spoilers come ready-to-paint. I left mine black and it does not look bad IMO, it just blends in and looks like part of the grill. I might get it painted when I do the rest of the car, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*

Heres FlatlandBMX129's cabby.. I was nice enough to host his pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you're a goddess man, thanks for the help.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we need some mk3 cabbies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kuklaki)*

thanks for dropping the knowledge on me. I may just keep mine black as well.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What I've got uploaded


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatlandBMX129* »_you're a goddess man, thanks for the help.









You got that Half Right.. i Am a man.. but not a goddess.


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well, would you rather be a goddess? or just a man? why not both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlatlandBMX129* »_well, would you rather be a goddess? or just a man? why not both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Just a man.. being devine comes stock with responsablities and greef i dont need. Thanks for the offer though. LOL


----------



## FlatlandBMX129 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

tushe' thanks again man.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (FlatlandBMX129)*

np


----------



## dixonL2 (Nov 24, 1999)

Chick cars... every last one of them.... chick cars...








Lovin' this thread. Still can't get enough of johnnybreakz's style, and that flat black with flames... heck, they're all good.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (dixonL2)*

here are some new pics
























































My favorite


----------



## Cab-Cruisa (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

some german cabs








































































and my cab:


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is mine 1980


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Cab-Cruisa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cab-Cruisa* »_some german cabs


















Damn!! Are sunglasses provided before you look at the engine or do you bring your own?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Took some hot shots tonight when the lighting downtown was perfect.










































_Modified by speedtek40 at 10:35 PM 5-18-2006_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

those r some sexy pics







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dixonL2 (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

Like that ol' country song, it's an '84, '88, '89...


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

We spent 4 hours cutting and polishing the car today, you have to see it in person to really appreciate what a difference it made, but here's a couple shots, unfortunately a storm front was moving in and it stole all my good lighting.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (speedtek40)*


----------



## itschuck2c (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re:*

Heres my 91


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Junkyardrabbit)*

nice pics


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Brewtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brewtech* »_








are those wheels off a Type 3? How are they mounted? So many q's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some.

Nope..there from a fox...standard mounting..
thanks for the compliments...that is the look I was going for...air cooled goodness..








oh..and get some!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*

a few new ones:


----------



## cabrio_driver (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Well I thought I'd put up the same old pictures of my old cabby. I took these a little under a year ago, just before I sold it. 
I always think I shouldn't have sold it, oh well. Here they are:
















Sorry they are a tad large.
If I get a chance to, I'll post up a couple pics of what the new owner has done with it. 
EDIT: here is the most recent pic the new owner has posted on a local site. The wheels have been changed again. 









_Modified by cabrio_driver at 4:17 PM 5-31-2006_


_Modified by cabrio_driver at 7:04 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## bLac K aBriOleT89 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (cabrio_driver)*

Ok, I'll jump in with The Spoiled....
















































Trailer KING!! 
(But I drive it and enjoy it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by bLac K aBriOleT89 at 11:58 AM 6-1-2006_


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (cabrio_driver)*









*cough*trailerqueen*cough


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Here is my Black SOY cab...


----------



## Page_Matieu (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

Rims are 17 s winter work done flat black all the way


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_








*cough*trailerqueen*cough
















wow, thats the smallest SUV ever, its smaller than the cabby


----------



## bLac K aBriOleT89 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

Yep, is small, but other than the rear suspension is too soft, it gots lots of power to tow anything.


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*

Justin,man... When are you going to tell me where you got those inner lights? Come dude, share








BTW, Car is lookin good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (bLac K aBriOleT89)*

When are you going to let me "borrow" you're wheels Juan??















Maybe I'll drive around Jersey and find Kevin take his wheels and the Bimmer


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_When are you going to let me "borrow" you're wheels Juan??
















When Juan lets you "borrow" his wheels, are you going to let me "borrow" yours, Andrew?


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
When Juan lets you "borrow" his wheels, are you going to let me "borrow" yours, Andrew?
























Sure, Kammy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you going to let me get a copy of that ETK, you got??? I'll borrow Justin's for me, then I'll borrow Juans for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_Justin,man... When are you going to tell me where you got those inner lights? Come dude, share








BTW, Car is lookin good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks Andrew! you know you love the Fenway Park shot







the yellow inners are lamin-x covers. I got them from http://www.eurosportacc.com./ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bLac K aBriOleT89 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_When are you going to let me "borrow" you're wheels Juan??

















Whenever you are "driving around" Memphis, u can come and get them








Then u let Kamy use them, and she can come and return them...But I will need YOURS as a "deposit"!


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (bLac K aBriOleT89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bLac K aBriOleT89* »_
Whenever you are "driving around" Memphis, u can come and get them








Then u let Kamy use them, and she can come and return them...But I will need YOURS as a "deposit"!









As long as I can get my security deposit back


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (RydnShotgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RydnShotgun* »_
thanks Andrew! you know you love the Fenway Park shot







the yellow inners are lamin-x covers. I got them from http://www.eurosportacc.com./ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I saw that yesterday. And I said to myself "He Got Me" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDROID184* »_When are you going to let me "borrow" you're wheels Juan??















Maybe I'll drive around Jersey and find Kevin take his wheels and the Bimmer





































lol! u wanna buy em?


----------



## verict (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

























Here is my rabit cabriolet


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (verict)*


----------



## Ced-G60 (Dec 2, 2005)

A friend cabby, I took the pictures


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Ced-G60)*


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*

BUMP....


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*

more pics, less bumpers please


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (BMP20th3098)*

Love the pics








Not many mk III onwards, though








Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Adam from Oz)*

I just went through all of this and there is a lot of HAWT CABBIES in here. There's also a couple pictures of my old cabby that I found, I was surprised!


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*




























































































_Modified by vw4_life at 11:17 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (vw4_life)*


----------



## hushdc (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

Been looking for this thread for months







....


----------



## Cabrio4ever (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

Sammy,
the photo you have of the white 86 (with a joshua tree? in the background) that you have captioned "Kammy's". Do you know if Kammy is on this forum?


----------



## ANDROID184 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio4ever* »_Sammy,
the photo you have of the white 86 (with a joshua tree? in the background) that you have captioned "Kammy's". Do you know if Kammy is on this forum?

I never see her here...shes usually at http://www.cabrioinfo.com


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio4ever* »_Sammy,
the photo you have of the white 86 (with a joshua tree? in the background) that you have captioned "Kammy's". Do you know if Kammy is on this forum?

You rang??









Edit: In keeping this post on topic, I should note that the car in question now looks a tad different...


















_Modified by kamzcab86 at 7:17 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Kammy broke the silence... I still think she looks HOTT Kammy... GREAT JOB!!

As for the Mk3's you rang... LOL how about and MkConfused... Mk4 in the front and mk3 in the rear...
Also the lowered currently being repaired from fire damage MK1...
























(and the Jetta)

And for the confused one...


----------



## 90marooncab (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (phyxious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phyxious* »_well except for the quad grill i still need to throw on, i still love mine!

yours looks like mine...KEEP THE SINGLE ROUNDS ALIVE!!!








(minus the p-shop wheels and this is before the upper lip spoiler)


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

post summer pics


----------



## tarticar (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (madone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madone* »_
























nice paint!! amazing...


----------



## tcvox (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (PatientlyWaiting)*

On the black cab: Tell me about those rims. Where did you find them? Size?


----------



## Cabrio4ever (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_You rang??









Edit: In keeping this post on topic, I should note that the car in question now looks a tad different...

















Yeah, I believe we have the same car, Best Seller. Just wanted an update on the work you've done to this. I see you've changed the grill (red trim), lost the wheels and replaced the bumper. Anything else? Is the interior the same?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Cabrio4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio4ever* »_Yeah, I believe we have the same car, Best Seller. Just wanted an update on the work you've done to this. I see you've changed the grill (red trim), lost the wheels and replaced the bumper. Anything else? Is the interior the same?

All the work that's been done to her would be a novel to read







; I've had her since 1989:








As for the mods, the only things I've done are paint the original grille trim, install a "duckbill" spoiler, swap the wheels, install euro bumpers and put new sport suspension on her (original suspension was shot anyway). I have new chrome grille trim and have every intention of putting her back to her stock glory (except for the suspension and spoiler) several years down the road when I can afford a really nice, total respray (including the bumpers and powder coating her Zandvoort wheels). The interior is all original; although, the vinyl has lost its white luster







. Eventually I'll have another Cab to play with so I'll put all of the aforementioned mods onto it.















If you want detailed pictures or other info, just let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

was bored



















































































































_Modified by vw4_life at 7:03 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (vw4_life)*



vw4_life said:


> Got some more to whore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolleboy (May 2, 2003)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

17" Parabol wheels from Audi TT, I think


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (PatientlyWaiting)*

this is a beautiful photo...spy vs. spy style
















peace, kelly


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (maushaus)*

Cant stop the whoring


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

wow nice cars!!!


----------



## MikeHarveyIC (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (ddg60)*









Oh the trailer where she's at home







actually going for paint


----------



## supavert (Sep 5, 2006)

After seeing this gallery, I know that I can't give up on my dream. Supavert, Peace!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (supavert)*

wow....
the kaki coloured cab up above is probably the hottest thing i have ever seen...


----------



## ladygli (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabrioVR* »_


vw4_life said:


> Got some more to whore
> 
> 
> 
> ...






vw4_life said:


> 17" Parabol wheels from Audi TT, I think
> yes they are


----------



## nuts4ninjas (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (ladygli)*

Hottest thread


_Modified by nuts4ninjas at 7:46 AM 12-16-2006_


----------



## mundane (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Volks1470)*


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

bump for more pics


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

Oh, OK then


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (firedubber)*


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (SpraypaintSpecial)*








thats sic


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (eurocabi)*

ups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaydubr (Apr 4, 2006)

my ride







my motor


----------



## icky1.8T (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (jaydubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaydubr* »_my ride







my motor








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that is one HOT and different Bunny


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (icky1.8T)*

1 of 4 that I've owned, first 1985, 1990, 1992, then 1989 Wolfsburg pictured here 








I'll see if I can find some more pics...


----------



## turbo-daddy (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (PirelliGolf)*

mine is not done yet, but


----------



## dubsonparade (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: (turbo-daddy)*

Heres mine I dont think it is considered "hot" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (dubsonparade)*

There have already been a couple of pictures posted of my old G60 Cabby so I figured that I would post a few more that I came across.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

my vote.


----------



## Monkeydub (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (ladygli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladygli* »_
17" Parabol wheels from Audi TT, I think
yes they are

















Wouldn't mine some 16's in this style for my cab.....what's the offset like?


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't think I posted these ones in this thread

































_Modified by speedtek40 at 12:52 PM 1-7-2007_


_Modified by speedtek40 at 12:53 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## SpraypaintSpecial (Oct 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (SpraypaintSpecial)*

BUMP - Why isn't this thread a sticky?


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_BUMP - Why isn't this thread a sticky?

good question


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT

Edit... OWNED page 8!!


----------



## ryanberg (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


----------



## dickwitham (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (maushaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maushaus* »_this is a beautiful photo...spy vs. spy style
















peace, kelly

sweet photo


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (pjk90vert)*

where the hell do you get those "golf cabriolet" badges... all i can find are golf gl, golf gti badges or just plain cabriolet badges.
i got sick of looking so i just bought a 1.8 badge for when i shave it.


----------



## Alter_ego (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

<center>
























</center>


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

How bout an UN hot cabby pic... 
Cuz Jessi is not feeling like herself... She is having idenity issues with all her nakedness... 
















But when she is finished... She will look something like this... (just not this color or rims, and not a hard top... LOL)


----------



## Alter_ego (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Phreakwenci)*

TTT


----------



## ly41181 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Alter_ego)*

My new project...


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: (ly41181)*

Here's mine


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (euro sport)*








I love the color


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (euro sport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro sport* »_









Tuck those bumpers!! Otherwise,


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
Tuck those bumpers!! Otherwise,
















Ya know, I've always wondered if that was possible. Haven't really researched it, but I will see if I can pull the bumpers in. I was just going to get some euro bumpers and duckbill, but if I can tuck these in, then I'll be happy with that for a while.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (euro sport)*

What bumpers/brackets are they? The stock Clipper brackets? Your info says it's a '92, that's why I ask.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_What bumpers/brackets are they? The stock Clipper brackets? Your info says it's a '92, that's why I ask.

They are just the bumpers from the pre-88 cabby. The previous owner pulled the clipper kit off cuz he liked the older style fenders/bumpers. He gave away the clipper kit to someone else.








The fenders on now have those shocks that I will drill and push in.


----------



## ktec21 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (euro sport)*

latest pics



























_Modified by ktec21 at 12:49 AM 3-17-2007_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (ktec21)*

thats pretty sweet^







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giver (Mar 17, 2006)

This thread is awesome, I'm in the middle of a cabby project now. And this just gets me itchin' to get it down faster


----------



## Gook703 (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: (giver)*

my ducksauce


----------



## wtribeflyer (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
Tuck those bumpers!! Otherwise, <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0">









Really like those rims. Are they minilites or ?? Also what size are they? Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


----------



## Alter_ego (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (wtribeflyer)*

ttt


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (ryanberg)*


----------



## yettitheman (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (firedubber)*
























, but a stock VW with a 4x4 suspension


----------



## Phil K (Jan 18, 2004)

quality thread! Some real inspiration in here...
Here's a quick one of mine - only had it a few weeks so not had time to do anything more than fit the summer rims so far...


















_Modified by Phil K at 11:11 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Phil K)*

^ that is oo badass, reminds me of my old car, same color, green with the tan leather interior, i miss having a cabby


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

another one i just came across....


----------



## furryrabbit84 (May 8, 2003)

this thread is hot!!! but qwit dumping on uggo cars..nothing better than rollin with 3 girls and me in the ugliest 3 colored twice totaled still running cabbie in the world and pissing off old guys in porsches with the top down


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (furryrabbit84)*

































































Still need to put the GTI stripes on her...


----------



## The Cabriolet of NJ (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

I wouldn't call my cabby "sick" or "the hottest"...but ill show her off a little. I've had it a long ass time and it was a real POS when I bought it. I mean, total rust bucket. But not anymore. 

























yeah p-shopped and im not a bbs kind of girl. eh hate me lol.


----------



## badpenny (Jan 13, 2007)

If I had never seen a cabby before, I would still say that This is the Sex. Damn that is a beautiful car.


----------



## cabby4life226 (Mar 24, 2007)

i got a lot of work ahead of me lol


----------



## vdub corona (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (cabby4life226)*

heres mine still primered but getting ready for paint soon lowered with some 18s looks fly huh































and of course heres a 2007 rabbit sweet


----------



## R O T O F A K A (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

found this one while lookin through the mk3 forums.....


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

buddy, take a hike.. people post pictures of their rides , stop bashing their $hit , you dont see people talking smack about your tincan
no, your car isnt hot when its stock and you first bought it.
- not everyone likes HUGE rice wings on their cars
no, pictures of your primered cabby arent cool.
- flat black is very nice looking 
no, your mk1 with 17s is a stupid idea.
17's look nice
no, this isnt the post your stock new 'rabbit' thread.
- stock rabbits look good
no, this isnt the post pictures of your car with no interior.
- no interior just means the person has no use for it
YES it says "Hot cabby pic ever post let see them"
but everyone is just dumping cabby pictures in here.. no big deal. end of rant.


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (CabrioVR)*

better get back to the pic post b4 it turns into the mk3/4 forum ;-)


----------



## Alter_ego (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (meinit)*



meinit said:


> better get back to the pic post b4 it turns into the mk3/4 forum ;-)
> O' SO NOW WHAT MY MK3 CABBY'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU HERE?


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_what the hell is going on in here?
no, your car isnt hot when its stock and you first bought it.
no, pictures of your primered cabby arent cool.
no, your mk1 with 17s is a stupid idea.
no, this isnt the post your stock new 'rabbit' thread.
no, this isnt the post pictures of your car with no interior.
seriously.. why cant anyone read?

Chill. Not everyone has the same definition of a good looking car. Saying "no, your mk1 with 17s is a stupid idea" shows your ignorance toward new ideas. Relax, man - There was only one post of a new rabbit, only one post of a car with no interior. Hundreds of hot Cabbies.
Edit: whoops, I didn't see that CabrioVR had already taken this one -










_Modified by DaveLinger at 10:01 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## uk_chris (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Back to the hotness!
First up is mine after it's post engine swap shakedown early last month.








Then a few i shot at a couple of the UK shows last year.


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here is my baby.....*

My 2.1lt 20vt IHI VF22 soon to be(4wd GT35R) Cabrio.....long title!! lol....and ALOT of work! Will post images when the work is done!


----------



## meinit (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Alter_ego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alter_ego* »_


meinit said:


> better get back to the pic post b4 it turns into the mk3/4 forum ;-)
> O' SO NOW WHAT MY MK3 CABBY'S NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU HERE?






meinit said:


> Jus saying its a lot more chilled in the cabrio forum, surpose mk3 cabrio are ok


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (meinit)*

saw this


----------



## newshoes (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

man how can i post my plain jane whip after something like that!!????!!!! ......well here goes......























...one of my favs!!!!


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Cabby inspiration*

Here is mine....she's pretty boring and stock now, but she's in good shape, I keep her clean, and I love her rims.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*









My friend Chris's car


----------



## 16Vcabby (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (-DOOMED-)*

My all-time favorite:


----------



## nuts4ninjas (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (16Vcabby)*

what's up?! No hot posts in 2 weeks? What gives?


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (nuts4ninjas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuts4ninjas* »_what's up?! No hot posts in 2 weeks? What gives?










we ran out....they are on back order


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (maushaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maushaus* »_this is a beautiful photo...spy vs. spy style
















peace, kelly



Do you have a higher res pic by chance? I could use a new wallpaper


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*










































































* Thanks to the mechanics and owners of "HillSide VW&Audi" for dialing our Cabrios in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuts4ninjas (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (LynchedGTI)*

Nice arsenal Lynch!


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4ninjas)*

Thanks N4N's . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gordinho (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (LynchedGTI)*

HAHA...my project...its DEF HOT!!!!!


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

nice to see someone who can actually take a picture(or was smart enough to have someone do it) as aposed to all the blury pics of part of someones stock car i always see on here. Nice pics and an even nicer cabby.


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (MKVdubbin)*


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

also my all-time favorite.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mikey_vr)*

my buddy shaun's cabby 2.0T


















_Modified by FourDoorLovin at 1:41 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## vw4_life (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*


----------



## bigbrain28 (May 15, 2007)

*Plans?*

How about "plans"? Here's a quick P-Shop plan for my new bucket...
Before (now)








After (Not these wheels, Red Top, Black & Red int)


----------



## red_vw_90 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (eurocabi)*

may i ask what you have done to this car? thanks


----------



## bigbrain28 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (red_vw_90)*

not sure who you're asking.. If its me, I've done nothing, yet, that's just a Photoshopped plan.


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (Mussen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mussen* »_
Do you have a higher res pic by chance? I could use a new wallpaper










http://www.theoldschoolers.com/desktops.htm


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (Lankyleo)*

I had given up on getting that weeks ago, Thanks!


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mussen)*

this was just in the mk1 forum...


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (meinit)*

sorry but i love this car so i have to post more pics of it


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

so far i completely shaved the trim, painted the stocks gunmetal, which i really like and will probably keep, flat blacked it and eventually its going to be gloss black but i got sick of the 2 colors of bondo and maroon paint. tinted it up real dark and custom cold aired it. oh yeah all the lights except the heads are getting tinted too. its gonna be straight blacked out. and just for a classy touch i threw on a tinted plate cover too.










_Modified by bartlett608 at 7:57 AM 6-4-2007_


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

bump bump bump


----------



## VWDragon05 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

can some one tell me where to get all the door seals and trim at 
having a really hard time finding parts looked all over the place 
thanks you


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

seriously man if no ones replying to your thread then they probably cant help you find your parts. just yahoo or google search for vw parts sites and do a little work yourself. you really dont need to dump your i need help crys into every thread on here.


----------



## mundane (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## ichiban5 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (vw4_life)*

where can i get this rear seat cover/canopy piece from? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TOPLEZZBUNNY (Mar 17, 2006)

Well I am going to throw mine in the mix..still a work in progress



















_Modified by TOPLEZZBUNNY at 3:56 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TOPLEZZBUNNY)*


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

my car was hot, but now its not


























_Modified by Nexus at 6:39 AM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Nexus)*









































What's inside...


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (fr4nugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fr4nugen* »_









Any more pics of this ?


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (mulberry 20vt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mulberry 20vt* »_
Any more pics of this ?









I will see what I can do.


----------



## S3-4ttro (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (fr4nugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fr4nugen* »_
I will see what I can do.

Cant wait. Thanks.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (J~Dub)*

bunch of eye candies here


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

i found this other pic... ill try to find the users name later on today.. im off to work!!


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Mikey_vr)*

More mk1/mk1.5


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Here's ours:


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bdfeenie)*

Few changes on my car!!


















_Modified by madone at 11:31 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Madone, your car is so clean under the hood!! Love it!!


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Pics I took last night at the local jr high. ones photoshopped to look all artsy


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (bartlett608)*

















































































































































































































































































































































went through 100 pages of volksforum gallery


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re:*


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (kamzcab86)*

some of mine:


----------



## h2ovwfan (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Mixagolf1)*

where was this pic taken?


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (h2ovwfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h2ovwfan* »_where was this pic taken?


In Crimea, Ukraine.
Search for "Kurpaty" in Google Earth, and you'll find the place and probably my photo. And i live in Sevastopol, not very far from that place.


----------



## giver (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's some pics of the project. 
DEFINITELY not done, but you get the point. Nothing to original, but I'm hoping to have her come out how I want.
























Mostly erasing body lines and having some fun.
Gonna be blast when I finish her.........in .......ohhhhhhh say 40 years or so


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (giver)*

can you run that mk2 bumper with a clipper kit?


----------



## giver (Mar 17, 2006)

well, the problem with a clipper kit is that it all flows together.
flares connect with the front bumper, sides connect to the flares.....etc.
If I end up using any clipper parts I'm going to mold the mk2 bumper so that the flares fit.
Personally I think it looks stupid if you use parts from to many different kits and make one, unless it's done just right.
If I end up staying with the MK2 bumper, I'm just going to use stock flares for now and slap some skirts on her.

I'll more than likely end up running no bumpers or skirts at all. and hope I don't get busted. It's not gonna be a daily


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Clipper kits suck anyway !! Please IM me for my mailing address and send all clipper kits to me for disposal !!


----------



## giver (Mar 17, 2006)

youuuu shutta your mouth or I slap you
and come out and help me finish this damn car one day


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (giver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giver* »_youuuu shutta your mouth or I slap you
and come out and help me finish this damn car one day









My car, not a cabby but definitely cabby inspired:


----------



## giver (Mar 17, 2006)

you're gonna want seats


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re:*

some of the last nightshots:


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (DanylBritts)*

I don't usually post this one of my old cabby:


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (maushaus)*



maushaus said:


> personally, my favorite cabriolet...the maushaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_








































What's inside...









Wow, somebody REALLY wanted a 928, and couldn't afford it.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Benkennedy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benkennedy11* »_
Wow, somebody REALLY wanted a 928, and couldn't afford it. 

A 928? Are you Effing serious? I guess being 16 you have no idea what it takes to build a custom car, but easily have enough in this car to "afford" a 928, I jsut don't know why someone would want one. Not sure if you noticed, but this car has a 1.8T swap with K04 upgrade, custom boser hood, shaved bumper moldings, shaved side moldings, shaved marker lights, shaved antenna, Audi A4 polished door handles, custom 4 motion lower front valence, full respray to custom dupont color. Other then the wheels (which just happened to be what I had laying around for my daily driver), I'm not sure what makes you think that my wife wanted a 928.







Yes, it's a chick's car. 
















Oh.... Now I see... They do look almost the same!


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Benkennedy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benkennedy11* »_
Wow, somebody REALLY wanted a 928, and couldn't afford it. 

if only I had some wheels from a 944, then i could have a Porsche too.....



















_Modified by websaabn at 7:52 AM 8-23-2007_


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
if only I had some wheels from a 944, then i could have a Porsche too.....
















_Modified by websaabn at 7:52 AM 8-23-2007_


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (Benkennedy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benkennedy11* »_
Wow, somebody REALLY wanted a 928, and couldn't afford it. 

look down at you hand and then make a fist and repeatedly punch yourself in the head until you have a clue.


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (toplessvw)*

I swear it should be manditory to lurk the tex for at least 2 months before creating a name. If you dont you are just going to post silly things like that kid.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
if only I had some wheels from a 944, then i could have a Porsche too.....
















_Modified by websaabn at 7:52 AM 8-23-2007_

you rule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
if only I had some wheels from a 944, then i could have a Porsche too.....

















_Modified by websaabn at 7:52 AM 8-23-2007_

I want your swap


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_I want your swap









sooo who has his address ? hahaha jk sweet ride, why need a p944 ? you just eat them in reverse.


----------



## veetard (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (Benkennedy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benkennedy11* »_
Wow, somebody REALLY wanted a 928, and couldn't afford it. 

Makin' friends right off the bat







I'd really love the wheels to a 928, but can't afford them. More importantly I'd love to have the talent it took to put this car together.


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (veetard)*

I'm not dissing his car, I certainly can appreciate the effort he put in to the car and all (especially the 1.8T swap), I just think with the wheels, the brown paint, and the hood done like that, it looks like he's trying to make it a porsche.


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (Benkennedy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benkennedy11* »_I'm not dissing his car, I certainly can appreciate the effort he put in to the car and all (especially the 1.8T swap), I just think with the wheels, the brown paint, and the hood done like that, it looks like he's trying to make it a porsche. 

sometimes its best to stay quiet and let people think your clueless, rather than continue to talk and remove all doubt


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (Lankyleo)*

Thanks, but i'd rather try and explain myself. I'm new to the forums, could you please just cut me some slack?


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_
I want your swap









Thanks, its the wifes car s/c vr6


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (veetard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetard* »_
Makin' friends right off the bat







I'd really love the wheels to a 928, but can't afford them. More importantly I'd love to have the talent it took to put this car together.

Thanks. This car was built in my garage. I have a friend who's a body guy who did all of the bodywork and paint at my house (not too bad for garage paint







), and I did everything else. The wheels are for sale right now. Asking $950 for them with wheels/tires and H&R 4x100 to 5x130 adapters and fifth wheel for a spare that just needs to be polished. The car is going 5 lug and getting some three piece wheels I found. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I got all the brake parts in yesterday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_
Thanks, its the wifes car s/c vr6









Great minds think alike! Youd think we know eachother or something!


----------



## be158 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
Great minds think alike! Youd think we know eachother or something!









yeah it might look that way, someone has to represent HG in TEXAS


----------



## mad9ball (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (websaabn)*

Here's my old one








[/IMG] My new one








[/IMG] And what my new one will look like when finished...hopefully! LOL


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

HAWT!


----------



## giver (Mar 17, 2006)

BAH!
More pictures of that one
I want to see how the shaved sides look


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

More Pics here: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2170582


_Modified by Mikey_vr at 6:22 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## giver (Mar 17, 2006)

holy crap, assuming I ever finish my car, he's shaved almost everything I have. Aside from the handles.


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TCabeen (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (Mikey_vr)*

If a Golf with a Jetta front is a Jolf, then a Cabrio would become a Jabrio?








That's lovely, and the black wheels rule.








What's with the matte finish on the center of the hood? I actually like it ... a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (TCabeen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCabeen* »_If a Golf with a Jetta front is a Jolf, then a Cabrio would become a Jabrio?








That's lovely, and the black wheels rule.








What's with the matte finish on the center of the hood? I actually like it ... a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the compiments!








the matte black stripe down the center was done to the hood before i got it unfortunately. i didn't hate it... but i didn't like it all that much and wanted a cleaner look so i got it re-painted..








and heres another for kicks:


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (giver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giver* »_holy crap, assuming I ever finish my car, he's shaved almost everything I have. Aside from the handles.

yeah i thought about doing the handles shaved but when i had it on my mk2 it sucked. i also thought about like ither honda accord handles or audi handles look sweet, but now idk i think the stock ones grew on me lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubbinandlovin returns)*

this thread is awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (91cabster)*

clean


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mikey_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikey_vr* »_










moar?


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

anyone got pics of some nice red mk1 cabbys with white top and white interior? i might be getting one but im not a big fan of the color combination...
i know theres the vr6 one a few posts up but i want more


----------



## dubsrphat v3 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourDoorLovin* »_anyone got pics of some nice red mk1 cabbys with white top and white interior? i might be getting one but im not a big fan of the color combination...
i know theres the vr6 one a few posts up but i want more









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3527644


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Benkennedy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benkennedy11* »_


maushaus said:


> personally, my favorite cabriolet...the maushaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...






maushaus said:


> thank you ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

My old Cabriolet.
I miss that car


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*

^ nice line up of cars there


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

^ wow, never seen that car before... it looks awesome ,any frontal shots?


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

At Waterfest 03


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

Wife's on top...




_Modified by 91cabster at 8:01 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubdoug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdoug* »_









where is the jetta?


----------



## vwracernyc (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (elmer fud)*









back in 98


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

^ nice
could go a lil lower to hide the wheel gap though, how big are those wheels/tires? and what suspension do u have?


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourDoorLovin* »_^ nice
could go a lil lower to hide the wheel gap though, how big are those wheels/tires? and what suspension do u have?

thanks. its sitting on an uneven driveway so front is a bit lifted. wheels are 13"x7" with 175/50 tires and vmaxx coils. 15 threads left to go lower but i'd have to trim the bump stops. and the oil pan and exhaust wouldn't appreciate going lower








spacers are coming...
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

thanx for the info, i was looking at some 13s but thought it would look to small on a clipper kitted cabby, looks great though















one more thing, whats the offset on the wheels? 


_Modified by FourDoorLovin at 11:41 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

et 26


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Coupe-20v)*

wow....i started a gti project last week, but this is makin me want to buy my friends 16v cabby......hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

















My new toy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hotest I ever had 
_Modified by TightDub at 7:20 PM 1-12-2008_


_Modified by TightDub at 7:21 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Pic i found in a different thread


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

yummy


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (der skillz)*

sorry for being a newb to cabbys but where do you get a top without a rear window just like this???


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Simplistic87Scirocco)*

New tops are installed like that and the window is cut out after erting all nice and tight. Some just dont bother putting the window back in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Which looks good too


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

not as shiny and new paint and such, but i think its cool.
















Random_Task's cabby
















mine








last one


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

If you love it...then it is shiney http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I like any VW that is loved by the owner...whether it is a finished show piece or a work in progress.








...And ur car is cool bruh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabrio_kid (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_Pic i found in a different thread










THIS WAS H20 2007


----------



## JVduw (Aug 24, 2007)

my computer cant handle all of the greatness, it flippin out tellin me im low on virtual memory!!


----------



## 87caby (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (JVduw)*

heres one with out the clipper kit ..finally.



























_Modified by 87caby at 12:23 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

This Thread is Awsome ! Been a while since i've posted pics of my cabby.. 
















It's all torn apart right now getting a new force fed heart


----------



## tech9 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*









Pic from a couple months ago, its currently maybe an inch lower, slammed it with some bilstein heavy duties and 75/80mm springs










_Modified by tech9 at 7:29 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (tech9)*


----------



## snac-o-lax (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

heres 2.0 16v when i first got it with some huge 17's lol 















































































this is how shes sitting right now


----------



## EuroStlye (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (snac-o-lax)*

Here's my trailer queen.







My brother did a quick p-chop with his old wheels. Please excuse the fast job. I sourced chrome euro bumps for her already from BlueVR and the RS' should be done soon. Just saving up for some coils. More pics soon.


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

friends 2.0, now two tone


----------



## ridepa (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (4G63Turbo)*


----------



## jaah (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re:*

Mine:








1992, 1.8 2H

edit: http://tos.pp.fi/images/album/amme/


----------



## QWK HARE (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jaah)*

WOW! i just looked through all 12 pages and there is alot of nice cabrio's around the TEX. GOOD STUFF!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (QWK HARE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QWK HARE* »_WOW! there is alot of nice cabrio's around the TEX. GOOD STUFF!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^^ so true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is my work in progress (not as nice and shiny as some others, but I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it):


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (BoraVR)*


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

daily driver beater action








partially finished at least


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_


















Update...old school atntera opus1 wheels for kicks. Hella smk mk4 look w audi HID set up, Genuine front euro bumper, custom fuba, autotech strut bar, dyed the headliner blk., painted the calipers, and finally got an ipod for the alpine.
I drive it everyday and take it to shows when possible. While I plan to change things up...I am going to continue enjoying it until I do.










_Modified by TightDub at 12:26 AM 6-9-2008_


----------



## Butrball12 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (87caby)*

87cabby, that car was the inspiration for my cabby








very very nice!


_Modified by Butrball12 at 8:45 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## 1992Wolfsburg (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Butrball12)*

What is the name of this body kit? and where can I find one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (1992Wolfsburg)*

Rieger GTO Widebody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Check with Riegers website...try searching for it...strictly foriegn sells a similar kit by Kerscher


----------



## 1992Wolfsburg (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Rieger GTO Widebody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Check with Riegers website...try searching for it...strictly foriegn sells a similar kit by Kerscher









Thanks for the info
$3,5000







.......I think I'll pass on that for now....lol


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

New pic!








No, the surfboard isn't mine; it just happened to be there thanks to some kids.


----------



## clarkeS4 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


----------



## FRANZMOORE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (clarkeS4)*


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (FRANZMOORE)*

From Norway. One of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (rs_t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs_t* »_From Norway. One of the nicest I've seen.









I LOVE that color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_I LOVE that color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats chrome yellow I do believe.


----------



## spicyred (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: (87caby)*

i am completly in love with this car <3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (spicyred)*









its not matte black or shiny 
but i love it








i want to keep the oem look
after i get done with everything engine related ill re-upholster the interior and change to a new white top


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (spicyred)*

After a 3,000 mile drive


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_After a 3,000 mile drive

















Nice Paul see ya soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_After a 3,000 mile drive

















everything about this is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif A9's


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (KESET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KESET* »_
everything about this is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif A9's

Those are OZ's Not ABT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*

from that angle they do a damn good A9 impression








OZ made/makes wheels for ABT anyway


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (KESET)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*

The Wifes


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA RKT* »_
Those are OZ's Not ABT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry couch but those are a9's. At h2o last year it was on OZ Mitos...
When you comin up nukka


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_The Wifes

























that is such a wild paint scheme. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_
Sorry couch but those are a9's. At h2o last year it was on OZ Mitos...
When you comin up nukka


Dude those are Keskin's and you know it.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_
Sorry couch but those are a9's. At h2o last year it was on OZ Mitos...
When you comin up nukka

oh damn now that I look again I see you need to sell me the a9's now been looking for a set for a while.
Soon hopefully might be h20 I guess inless I decide to go to WF this year.


----------



## GTI-LVR (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GTI-LVR)*

Can a moderator change the title of this thread to something readable? I cringe every time I look at it.
maybe... "Hottest Cabby pic post ever - let's see them!"
Cause, you know, "Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them" doesn't make any sense.


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_Can a moderator change the title of this thread to something readable? I cringe every time I look at it.
maybe... "Hottest Cabby pic post ever - let's see them!"
Cause, you know, "Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them" doesn't make any sense.









no, that would be like changing "Dope Shizzz" to "Dope ****".
Title got point the cross, cares who how its spelt.


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

who cares.
dont read the title.


----------



## newshoes (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (KESET)*

wheres tha pics of your cabbie Dave???


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (newshoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newshoes* »_wheres tha pics of your cabbie Dave??? 

Who me? I posted mine a few pages back - I'm waiting to get my interior all .:R'ified before I post photos of it currently. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

no, he was talking to me.
I haven't had a camera in months don. Once I get it back from repair I'll put some pics up. 
Just had some new lifters and a 268 cam put in, in exchange for USRT using the cabby to dyno test the new short runner intake manis








I'm trying to pick up your old BBS btw


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (KESET)*

I guess I will post up mine


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice and clean man


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*


----------



## HandsomeBastid (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (HandsomeBastid)*

meow! kitty rocks as usual...
peace, kelly


----------



## newshoes (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA RKT* »_I guess I will post up mine









sweet ride!!! what suspension you runnin?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (newshoes)*

Thanks I am running FK Konisports.


----------



## mrdanrose (Dec 18, 2007)

Does this Qualify? I'm about 3% through.


----------



## newshoes (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: (BORA RKT)*

yea im prolly gonna pick those up at waterfest from NGP!! there running a new line with there name on it based off tha FK's should sweet!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (newshoes)*

Not the hottest cabby ever, but the nicest in my neck of the woods IMHO...


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (diceman469)*

Working on some new pictures. These kinda blow.


































_Modified by JigenVW at 5:21 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## vr3jetta (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (jaah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaah* »_Mine:








1992, 1.8 2H

Any High Res version of this??!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaah (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jolfoo)*

Sure








http://tos.pp.fi/amme/DSC09169.jpg


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Re: (jaah)*

Mine:


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*

One more:


----------



## vr3jetta (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (jaah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaah* »_Sure








http://tos.pp.fi/amme/DSC09169.jpg









thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pongobaz (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

My rebuilt 1982 (body donated from an 1987)















































took 6 months, but it's done finally!










_Modified by pongobaz at 2:26 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (pongobaz)*

sweet ride, wish my cabby was red.


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (4G63Turbo)*

mine




























_Modified by chingus at 11:59 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (chingus)*









here she is at the NLS show in PA, next to Nicks white cabby....her first "outing" since I completed my Right Hand Drive swap.....


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (goosler)*


----------



## verict (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (richhuff)*









Updated new look


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (verict)*

How 'bout a few interior shots featuring those seats please?








EDIT: and seatbelts...


_Modified by jsmyle1%@vw at 10:30 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (4G63Turbo)*

sick as much as you this summer


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Benkennedy11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benkennedy11* »_
Wow, somebody REALLY wanted a 928, and couldn't afford it. 


i don't think that the angle here bro....
that brown MK 3.5 with the 928's and the 20v Turbo is spot on PERFECTT!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (35i 2000)*


----------



## biggersbetter (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (KESET)*

hey what are the tire specs on the red mk3?


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (twinscrewcaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinscrewcaddy* »_mines hotter than yours...


































Woah, were did you find those red X decals?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

x decals r the shizzle now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (TightDub)*

hehe... it's so hot it's rated triple X that's all!


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (biggersbetter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggersbetter* »_hey what are the tire specs on the red mk3?


mine?
205/40/16 falken 512's all around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (diceman469)*

@diceman469
man....that is one pissed off cabby


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re:*

mines hotter than yours...


----------



## vwcream (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Re: (twinscrewcaddy)*

mine : )


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_my car was hot, but now its not
















_Modified by Nexus at 6:39 AM 8-10-2007_


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Nexus)*

Mine.
Completely stock.
















Adam


_Modified by Adam from Oz at 2:05 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## Mk3 2.0 Cabrio (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Adam from Oz)*


----------



## call-a-cab (Jul 11, 2008)

my lil toy!


















_Modified by call-a-cab at 9:42 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## drummerc89 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (call-a-cab)*

This is my '01 with 16x7's and 205/45/16 tires
























































*I have smoked bumper markers now that look awesome. (still waiting on the led fender markers : /)


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: (drummerc89)*

YAY IM A WHORE! and i haz a trophy now too prove it


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BoraVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraVR* »_



















this is gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RaginBull (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (RaginBull)*

i think mines hot


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (timarc)*

what wheels are those


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (chingus)*

15 borbet a


----------



## RabbitsKin (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (call-a-cab)*

Gettin there, still some stuff to do, but:


----------



## SergioSet (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (timarc)*


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRBTCHCAR* »_









Anyone have anymore of this car? Know any details about it? What color was it originally?


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (SergioSet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SergioSet* »_
























damn, do you have bricks in the trunk? your rear is ridin low (coils?)
(ps: good to see this tread back at he top)

_Modified by VWeisgerber at 8:22 AM 2-5-2009_


_Modified by VWeisgerber at 9:34 AM 2-6-2009_


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (VWeisgerber)*

yea why is the back so much lower on that cabb??


----------



## Jimmy_Morgan (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (dixonL2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dixonL2* »_Like that ol' country song, it's an '84, '88, '89...



















One piece at time by Johnny Cash. "This is cottonmouth, come in red rider."


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (fr4nugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fr4nugen* »_
Anyone have anymore of this car? Know any details about it? What color was it originally?

VRBTCHCAR's cabby was originally black and VR6, but now it's mulberry and, from what I hear, is 16v w/ITBs.


----------



## VRBTCHCAR (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (G60Driver)*


----------



## SHAUNB337 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (VRBTCHCAR)*

Here are mine 


























_Modified by SHAUNB337 at 12:27 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## jaydubr (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (SHAUNB337)*

OKAY I'LL PLAY















.


----------



## cabrio_kid (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (jaydubr)*

Here's my two:
my vr car before the boser:

<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
my 2.0 car:

<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />




_Modified by cabrio_kid at 5:53 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## cabrio_kid (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (RabbitsKin)*



RabbitsKin said:


> Gettin there, still some stuff to do, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boaglaubse (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (cabrio_kid)*


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (boaglaubse)*

Ok, I'll play. My '86








It's now sitting about an inch lower in the front.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (boaglaubse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boaglaubse* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

that blue mk3 vr is hot
and about the tan interior yes it's a bitch to keep clean
ask me how i know


----------



## prpapi82 (Mar 17, 2008)

i wanna play too! tell me what u think


----------



## NO_RICE 337 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (prpapi82)*

Not to good of pics, Hopefully you guys like it though. Its my Girlfriends car but my toy!!!














































Here is my other TOY


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (NO_RICE 337)*

I'm sensing a headlight theme


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish my car was all shinyyyyyy








I can't afford it at the moment...one of these days, Bjorn will be shiny, and non leaky


----------



## NO_RICE 337 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

We actually got them for each other for christmas it was kind of funny! lol


----------



## cabrio_kid (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (NO_RICE 337)*

THERE MUST BE MORE HOTTNESS OUT THERE!


----------



## ChipForca (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (cabrio_kid)*


----------



## cabrio_kid (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (ChipForca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChipForca* »_









yeah i seen the build page this is pimp for all the work you did!
like i said on that page. "I'd" do just as i did and buy the mk5 look pre fab bumper before I went threw all that work! "but thats just me"


_Modified by cabrio_kid at 7:57 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (cabrio_kid)*

to the TOP!!! right where this thread belongs


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (VWeisgerber)*

work in progress....


----------



## jonk080 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWeisgerber)*

heres one of my yellow submarine
















it's an '82 and soon to be gettin some new wheels and tires


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jonk080)*

Is that a Fahrenheit GLI?


----------



## jonk080 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_Is that a Fahrenheit GLI?

yeh thats my friend garrys fahrenheit


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my 87


----------



## vr3jetta (Sep 12, 2007)

nice local! i want ya front end


----------



## oldskoolvdubluv (Aug 18, 2008)

86 Cabby


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (LynchedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LynchedGTI* »_










































































I've been talkin at the lady about repainting our presently white cabriolet.. and this grey you got here is exactly what I've been lookin for. 
what is the paint code?


----------



## vwboratt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

here is mine..........


----------



## alllepo (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwboratt)*

I will contribute...


----------



## Kasper-Niclas (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (alllepo)*

Those are sexy in white!
Here is my '92 Cabriolet.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Finally got a decent photo with the new headlights:


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DaveLinger)*

I wish there were a drool emoticon on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabrio_kid (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_Finally got a decent photo with the new headlights:









Dave whats with the black on the rocker?


----------



## FRANZMOORE (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cabrio_kid)*


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cabrio_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabrio_kid* »_
Dave whats with the black on the rocker?

I cut black vinyl pieces to cover the fronts of the rockers to protect against rock chips during the winter.


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mkr001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkr001* »_I wish there were a drool emoticon on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-zac


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeisgerber)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourFiveOne (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DaveLinger)*

If I ever paint my cabby I was thinking orange.
Your pics confirm this is a good idea.
Sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: This page all hotties

















_Modified by FourFiveOne at 7:56 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## vwboratt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FourFiveOne)*

new bigger wheels will even be sweeter....


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vwboratt)*

There was a volvo orange metallic that looked pretty keen.. think it came on the xv70 R, a truely badazz momma car.


----------



## monchito911 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## subadub (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwboratt)*

love the color!! Job well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (monchito911)*

monchito911, what antenna is that? I was thinking of replacing the cabby's antenna with a bmw convertible antenna.


----------



## monchito911 (Aug 12, 2008)

mkr001: if is my friend, he is of the BMW convertible antenna ejjeejeejje greetings


----------



## ilovevvv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FRANZMOORE)*

NICE!!!!! where can i get one of those headlight/grill eyebrow??


----------



## monchito911 (Aug 12, 2008)

looks in ebay


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

<center>







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />







<br /><br />
</center>
Anyone remember me?


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_Anyone remember me?









yep, and cabbys looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (VWeisgerber)*

have always loved your cabby


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonny_breakz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonny_breakz* »_
Anyone remember me?









Who could forget? Haven't seen you online for a while, and your car's still looking good as always! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A recent pic of my car from a show yesterday... won 1st place in "oldskool mk1/mk2" ... but there were only 2 in my class


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*

i voted for it








i heard its pretty quick too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: (KESET)*

My turn, wifes summer toy








ignore the messy yard










_Modified by Provodis at 6:57 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Provodis)*

New pic bump.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (RabbitsKin)*



RabbitsKin said:


> Gettin there, still some stuff to do, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## From Holland (Apr 22, 2003)

Here some recent pictures of mine:


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (From Holland)*

I love it - that's probably the first car that I've liked those wheels on.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

here my little Mk1 Cabriolet...








have a nice weekend..


----------



## chrismonsod (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## ilovevvv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*









shes not in the best condition...... but she IS my hottie


----------



## Jupe (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (ilovevvv)*


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice estorils... selfmade polished??


----------



## Marko_B (Jan 30, 2008)

here's mine
















































Here it is with my other car








Gr


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

What is that interior out of? Are they the mk3 gti special edition seats? How did you do the door cards?


----------



## Marko_B (Jan 30, 2008)

This is an original Golf MK1 Sportline Cabrio interior, the doorcards are original, but the plastic pieces are from a Seat Ibiza.
gr


_Modified by Marko_B at 10:46 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## CStryker (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Marko_B)*

Anyone know where/how I can get those offset window cranks stateside? I'm having some speaker grill interference issues w/ the stock ones on my '85 and running grilless scares me (and looks like $*#^& because I planned on on covering the hacked up door card w/ grills).


----------



## theclaus (May 17, 2009)

This thread is full of so much win!
This is def giving me a lot of ideas for what I can do.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

@markoB
nice to see a other Sportline Cabriolet..... but the doorcards kills the MK1 Look i think.. but the BBS push the car higher in the quality...


----------



## Jeff-Holland (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Marko_B)*

Nice doorcards.


----------



## Marko_B (Jan 30, 2008)

I know, I am looking for original mk1 doorcards, but they are hard to find...


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

@marko
watch out http://www.golfcabrio.de (Forum) i stay there and these is the biggest German Cabriolet Forum..(with a english section, too)
reg Kevin


----------



## Jeff-Holland (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_@marko
watch out http://www.golfcabrio.de (Forum) i stay there and these is the biggest German Cabriolet Forum..(with a english section, too)
reg Kevin

We know golfcabrio.de .








Are you at the JT2009?


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

@jeff and marko
not sure.. but i´m a "Tombola" Sponsor of these JT2009.. if the work let it do...i stay there... and you??


----------



## Jeff-Holland (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_@jeff and marko
not sure.. but i´m a "Tombola" Sponsor of these JT2009.. if the work let it do...i stay there... and you??

I am @ the JT2009. I am there from friday till sunday.
Found on golfcabrio.de: Supreme-parts aka Kevin.
It would be great to meet you there.


_Modified by Jeff-Holland at 7:52 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Right found... did you have a account there too??


----------



## 4doorfloorit (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re:*

how did this thread go from "hottest cabby pic" to "you show me yours, I'll show you mine" thread???????


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

for each driver is the "own" cabby the hottest one.. smile..


----------



## ilovevvv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_for each driver is the "own" cabby the hottest one.. smile..

Love is blind


----------



## h4lfl1ng (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (moparVWfreak)*









Were do I get rims like that?


----------



## 123carter (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: (lyford Gli)*

what finish is the paint on the black cabby?


_Quote, originally posted by *lyford Gli* »_








Sorry but thats sick








Best car in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by lyford Gli at 4:38 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (123carter)*









mine


----------



## delux68 (Jul 20, 2004)

here's a shot of mine from this afternoon.
build thread; http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465688










_Modified by delux68 at 11:09 PM 7-6-2009_


----------



## HarlequinBunny (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/inbox/...23742
link to mine the way it is right this second =] not perfect, or anywhere near where she'll be when im done =] but absolutly the love of my life ♥ ps...anyone want those wheels they came on the car, i want em out!! lol


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (delux68)*

lol ive seen ur car parked at ur house before...like 3days ago...i live like 10mins away from you.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (Jupe)*

I want my front end to look like this,(mine is even the same color haha) what bumper is that?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (alllepo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alllepo* »_I will contribute...









modernlines are classic wheels
that looks dope


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (From Holland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From Holland* »_Here some recent pictures of mine: 

















ohhh this is soooo dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jonk080)*

I found this cruizin one of the european forums
i hope someone here can identify whose car this is and post more pics of it


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (35i 2000)*


----------



## danas916 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*

The black Cabby, I think 21st pic down. Does this one have spacers, I like how the wheels set further out under the fenders.


----------



## danas916 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (danas916)*

21st down on page 1 I mean


----------



## westcoastrabbit (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Wife's new summer beast


----------



## boaglaubse (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

He is from Germany (License Plate says OE - Oer-Erkenschwick in the Ruhrarea







)
Pics I found from last weeks MIVW in the Netherlands:



























_Modified by boaglaubse at 12:14 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## bLac K aBriOleT89 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (boaglaubse)*

Some newer pics...


































_Modified by bLac K aBriOleT89 at 9:26 AM 7-18-2009_


----------



## CCcabby (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

its nothing special now, but she will be


----------



## CHANEL (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (boaglaubse)*

my mk4 cabby 


















_Modified by CHANEL at 8:07 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (CHANEL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that front end looks good in blk.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*


----------



## prpapi82 (Mar 17, 2008)

ill play again. heres pics of my cabby again. this time with new wheels on. i think its pure secks


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_Finally got a decent photo with the new headlights:









Very cool look-now some fatter rims!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco75)*








Daves got it covered Im sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

My work-in-progress: 
[


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (prpapi82)*

what lip is that. mk3 vr?


----------



## vanessa_valium (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (vw4_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_Heres my share


















_Modified by vw4_life at 11:32 PM 2-21-2006_

This car looks like Batman should own it...haha.


----------



## vanessa_valium (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (CHANEL)*

THAT IS THE MEANEST LOOKING MK4 CABBY I'VE EVER SEEN! It's awesome...I really am not a big fan of mk4's...but wow! He/she is beautiful! Very nice, very nice...you have my approval!


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (prpapi82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prpapi82* »_ill play again. heres pics of my cabby again. this time with new wheels on. i think its pure secks









f'n hot. love the wheels


----------



## CHANEL (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

better close up pics i am glad some people like it because i get some 
negative feedback too. Dietrich front bumper with mk5 vents


----------



## babyboy420 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

I have one to add


----------



## REALY (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (prpapi82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prpapi82* »_










what kind of susp. do u have dude!


----------



## OregonCabby (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (REALY)*

My work in progress.... no it does not have a hood on.








Interiorness


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (OregonCabby)*

Got some Borbet Exors, 17x7:


----------



## 2gunnz (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

DaveLinger, I have to say that is the best MK4 Ive seen on here. Almost makes me want to give up on my 87 and get a MK4... almost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (2gunnz)*

Badass!!!!!
All of them.
I cant wait to get back into mk1 cabbies again.


----------



## RiDiNToPLeSS (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*





_Modified by RiDiNToPLeSS at 6:41 PM 8-4-2009_


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (RiDiNToPLeSS)*

my basket.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (boaglaubse)*

can anybody tell me where to get one of these !?!??









for this :










_Modified by skydive_007 at 11:44 AM 8-7-2009_


----------



## prpapi82 (Mar 17, 2008)

becuz im such a whore...


















...and to answer some questions...


_Quote, originally posted by *timarc* »_what lip is that. mk3 vr?

yes sir it is

_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_f'n hot. love the wheels

thank u very much

_Quote, originally posted by *REALY* »_what kind of susp. do u have dude!









well being that im on i lil budget, i went with vmaxx but hopefully i can change that soon.
thank u for the positive comments. any criticism is constructive to me. again, thank u.



_Modified by prpapi82 at 5:24 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (prpapi82)*

just put on the RA's


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stemiched89)*

what front end is that?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubaholic92)*

The low black one on P-slots? Westy front.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its an early westy front end from a 79-80 american built rabbit


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stemiched89)*

want on rabbit


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubaholic92)*

















updates ones of mine


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubaholic92)*

Awesome thread, just went through it all. Maybe I'm blind but I can't say I saw one Cabby running P slots? If anyone has any pics, please post!


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (davela72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davela72* »_Awesome thread, just went through it all. Maybe I'm blind but I can't say I saw one Cabby running P slots? If anyone has any pics, please post!

...bro. there is one on this page. slammed, black with the early westy front end...look up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubaholic92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaholic92* »_
...bro. there is one on this page. slammed, black with the early westy front end...look up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Damn, you're right...I started at the last page and went to the beginning, too many pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (davela72)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubaholic92)*


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwkidd8v87)*

I decided to add mine finally. 


































_Modified by csmurray1 at 7:03 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (csmurray1)*

Ya know if the boot cover was Green, you would have one hot little chili pepper there....


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubaholic92)*

Mine...


----------



## RC 20 (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DaRkSuN_Pr (Nov 5, 2004)

Mine... 
















Edit!


























_Modified by DaRkSuN_Pr at 6:59 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Orsondogge (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (DaRkSuN_Pr)*

new pics!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Orsondogge)*









My cabby's pretty Hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the rolling shots so maybe I can get my brother to take some next summer. Here are a couple newer pics of my cabby:


















_Modified by bbrown at 7:14 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ekgotskillzz)*

hmmmm


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (chingus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chingus* »_hmmmm









That is the ghost rider Cabriolet edition. What you can't see it? I only see dead people....


----------



## WeeMan_01Cabrio (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: (Orsondogge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Orsondogge* »_new pics!









































i made happy in my pants.


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (briano1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briano1234* »_
That is the ghost rider Cabriolet edition. What you can't see it? I only see dead people....


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (chingus)*


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (darthcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darthcabby* »_









Oh, this car is amazing! Uber-carbon interior, motorsport seats, flares, etc. I dig it! Mor epics in the MK1 forum, IIRC.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (YJSAABMAN)*

More info here:http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4559442
some extra unseen pics for the cabby forum


































_Modified by darthcabby at 6:37 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## trelaras (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

OH YEAH


----------



## ekgotskillzz (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ekgotskillzz)*


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (WCHLVR)*

























Then I had to raise it up, to get over speed bumps at school


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (cabby85)*


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (cabby85)*

your car pulls off the hood, lights and euro plate very very very well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *cabby85* »_


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (VWeisgerber)*

bad news, I rear ended my friend today and now I have to cut and graft in a new A-piller














anyone have some advice on doing this?


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (cabby85)*

i dont know what to feel bad for.... the fact that you rear ended your friend or thefact that your cabbys crushed


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (jsmyle1%...)*


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (TDiPusher19t)*

^^ sweet picture, strange front end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_^^ sweet picture, strange front end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


just about to say the same thing lol


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (chingus)*









maybe this one doesn't look strange


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (TDiPusher19t)*

It's amazing how homes and palm trees in Florida (especially in Palm Beach) always look sooooo familiar.


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (TDiPusher19t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDiPusher19t* »_








maybe this one doesn't look strange









What is your wheel size/offset? Spacers? Sorry I'm such a noob when it comes to wheel setups. I like the look of yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilovevvv (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (MrBailey)*

this has been the hottest thread i have ever witnessed on the vwvortex..thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## csmurray1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ilovevvv)*

Had to throw my favorite photo up - bumperless and very unique.


----------



## Jupe (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Jupe)*

Ehh, what the hell. I'll play:


----------



## REF-U-GEE (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (diceman469)*

Bought it few hours ago! I LOVE IT!


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (diceman469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diceman469* »_Ehh, what the hell. I'll play:










Never thought of running without the plastic bumper inserts. Nice Cabby. You may have just given me some new inspiration for my bumpers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevswhitecabby (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (diceman469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diceman469* »_Ehh, what the hell. I'll play:


























This cabby was one of my favorites at the show...I was drooling over the 16v T


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Kevswhitecabby)*

^^^ Thanks guys.
I'm currently coming up with an action plan for this off-season. I've got a block torn down, the engine bay needs a repaint, and I'm considering suspension changes.
Stay tuned!


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (websaabn)*

nice to finally see some pictures of the motor, too bad you couldnt bring this to h2Oi..... nice meeting you guys & thanks for letting me stay over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good ppls

_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_The Wifes



























_Modified by CamberKraut1.8t at 12:22 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (Jupe)*









mine


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (diceman469)*

thats wayyyy more like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (MK3GTiVR6)*

Specs on wheels please


----------



## DaRkSuN_Pr (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (MK3GTiVR6)*

more pic!!!!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (dieselgeek)*

Axis OG 15x8 et 25 with a 10mm rear stub axle spacer.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*

Where in Morgantown do you work? I visit my God father there. I would love to see this car in person!

_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_Got some Borbet Exors, 17x7:


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*

^^ Awesome Car ^^
It upsets me it got passed over at H20....alot of work went into this car over the past year, and it's gotten nothing but positive responses from everyone


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (diceman469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diceman469* »_^^ Awesome Car ^^
It upsets me it got passed over at H20....alot of work went into this car over the past year, and it's gotten nothing but positive responses from everyone









x2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the work Dave put into his car, and for the level of fit and finish it has! Nice to chat with you a bit at the show, Dave.


----------



## ChillMobbin (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_








mine









sexy as fack
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
x2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the work Dave put into his car, and for the level of fit and finish it has! Nice to chat with you a bit at the show, Dave.

I think it hurts him that he executes his modifications TOO well. Most people don't even notice the vr6 is swapped or the amount of work that went into his bumpers.
The perfect daily


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (diceman469)*

Yeah, but the judges at H2Oi should. His car is the ultimate in OEM+!


----------



## MK3GTiVR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Yeah, but the judges at H2Oi should. His car is the ultimate in OEM+!

don't get me started on this


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (MK3GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3GTiVR6* »_
don't get me started on this









I hear you! The thread on here about what the judges were _supposed_ to be looking for was great, but the judging itself was not up to par. I'll refrain from further comment.


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Wow uh... glad I decided to check up on this thread!








I sincerely appreciate everyone's kind words about my car and agree that this is definitely not the place to be discussing show results and/or judging. The only thing that's really keeping me from winning more shows is that I'm too modified to be in a "mild" class, but because it's my daily and I want it to look OEM+, I'm not willing to shave the engine bay or drop it too low or things like that.
Mehr_PSI: I'm a student at WVU. Let me know next time you're in town and we'll meet up!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_Wow uh... glad I decided to check up on this thread!








I sincerely appreciate everyone's kind words about my car and agree that this is definitely not the place to be discussing show results and/or judging. The only thing that's really keeping me from winning more shows is that I'm too modified to be in a "mild" class, but because it's my daily and I want it to look OEM+, I'm not willing to shave the engine bay or drop it too low or things like that.
Mehr_PSI: I'm a student at WVU. Let me know next time you're in town and we'll meet up!

Honestly, I'm not terribly concerned if my car wins trophies when it's done. It would be nice, but it's going to be the way I want it to be, and that's what's most important. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*



YJSAABMAN said:


> I feel ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> I think _most_ cabby owners could care less about acceptance for their car. You must like or love a cabby to mod it rather than buy and mod any of the other tin top VWs.
> I have always been a VW vert lover so I'd give you all a trophy for rolling verts


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (MK3GTiVR6)*

Saw this at brokedown09
Loved it.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Especially since the ogs were the wheels I was gona get for mine, but I ended up getting a deal on some bbs from a bmw.
Ill post pics of mine when its light outside(just got my coils on today!)


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_Wow uh... glad I decided to check up on this thread!








I sincerely appreciate everyone's kind words about my car and agree that this is definitely not the place to be discussing show results and/or judging. The only thing that's really keeping me from winning more shows is that I'm too modified to be in a "mild" class, but because it's my daily and I want it to look OEM+, I'm not willing to shave the engine bay or drop it too low or things like that.
Mehr_PSI: I'm a student at WVU. Let me know next time you're in town and we'll meet up!

I will do that! My godfather owns Sound Investments and that is where I usually stop in when in town. Down the street from Kegs-R-Us!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (hessiandave)*

She's a bit dirty at the moment....


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mehr_PSI* »_
I will do that! My godfather owns Sound Investments and that is where I usually stop in when in town. Down the street from Kegs-R-Us!

I'm familiar with Sound Investments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_


YJSAABMAN said:


> I feel ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> I think _most_ cabby owners could care less about acceptance for their car. You must like or love a cabby to mod it rather than buy and mod any of the other tin top VWs.
> I have always been a VW vert lover so I'd give you all a trophy for rolling verts






YJSAABMAN said:


> I do have to admit I have a MKIII Golf daily that's recieved a few mods, but the Cabby is the one recieving the most attention and definitely more fun!


----------



## THATGREENKID (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

very true! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my cabby gets much more attention than all the $50,000+ cars around here








mein auto


----------



## Toadster (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (DaRkSuN_Pr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaRkSuN_Pr* »_Mine... 








_Modified by DaRkSuN_Pr at 6:59 PM 10-6-2009_

are you running wheel spacers on your Flyers?
Thinking about getting some for my '90 Cabriolet


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_can anybody tell me where to get one of these !?!??











Orange Peel ?


----------



## khriz_2sl0w (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: (Toadster)*

A Few Pics I've taken of DarkSun's Cabriolet...









































And a Small Vid I made....


----------



## Bora99 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (khriz_2sl0w)*

More pics of DarkSun's cabriolet ....
































LOL
























Another one thanks to AlexXx, owner of http://www.audivwcrewpr.com AKA. http://www.eurocrewpr.com










_Modified by Bora99 at 10:11 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## DaRkSuN_Pr (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (Bora99)*

LOL!!!







Thanks!! dudes!!


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (DaRkSuN_Pr)*

Tuneage this winter.
[


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

hessiandave, really love the cabby being bumperless
deffinantly wanting to rip mine off now, just cause of how nice it looks


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

Do it!!!!
Then ditch the slush box for a 5spd!
Someone on here has a tutorial on it in there signature...


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

thats what im planning on,
just trying to decide what to do about my front blinkers
and ive got a pretty much rebult jh with a 5 speed thats looking for something to call home


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Doubt they qualify as 'hot' since they mostly stock, but here's my 2 cars. The red one is a 91 Etienne. The green one is a 92 Carat. 










_Modified by CajunSpike at 2:49 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## foxontherun (Dec 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

great looking ars everyone. can't wait to maybe one day put mine in here...i just need to get a job again...


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (foxontherun)*

I feel like mine is the hottest cabby in the world with it's new drivetrain in after 18+ months of wrenching, paint, and parts whoring!








The rest of the car is going to look so much worse once the engine bay is totally finished!


----------



## tonyvw7 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (YJSAABMAN)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...9440/


_Modified by tonyvw7 at 7:29 AM 10-22-2009_


----------



## sSKERVdubb (Oct 21, 2008)

.


----------



## BROLY (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: (sSKERVdubb)*

*I OWNS ALL!*


----------



## CHANEL (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (BROLY)*

mine dirty


----------



## sSKERVdubb (Oct 21, 2008)

NEW PROJECT VR6...


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (CHANEL)*

My cabby still unfinished im missing driver side molding hence only pictures of the passenger side floating around.


----------



## Ratbastird (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (sSKERVdubb)*









Longendyke?? you jerkmagnet fool!


_Modified by Ratbastird at 9:22 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Ratbastird)*

^Fun as hell!^


----------



## superracerhead (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## sSKERVdubb (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Ratbastird)*

WHAT UP MAYYN'??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THATGREENKID (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (BROLY)*

those bridges are a nice back drop.


----------



## BASKET_CASE (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: (THATGREENKID)*

just a like show of mine:
click on pic for slide show!





_Modified by BASKET_CASE at 6:23 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## BASKET_CASE (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: (BASKET_CASE)*

heres a few nice rides:
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>
<center>
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
<br /><br />
</center>


_Modified by BASKET_CASE at 6:34 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (BASKET_CASE)*

yeah,none of those are showing up


----------



## DaveLinger (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (BASKET_CASE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BASKET_CASE* »_heres a few nice rides:

lol another username


----------



## BASKET_CASE (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: (DaveLinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveLinger* »_
lol another username









Yes i suck at passwords and i can't get my password sent to my work email....but better yet WHATS it to you!


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (ddg60)*

Bump time!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (jachong)*


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (jachong)*


----------



## theclaus (May 17, 2009)

Heres mine as of December.


----------



## Remus989 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (theclaus)*

























Here's my cabby. 


_Modified by Remus989 at 11:19 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## zdenda.88 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (kamzcab86)*

my car


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (theclaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theclaus* »_








Heres mine as of December.

clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zdenda.88 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (zdenda.88)*


----------



## 24vDiMo (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Hot Cabby pic ever post let see them (zdenda.88)*


----------



## LeWaN (May 15, 2010)

And one pic from "today"


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Is baaaack! Buuuump!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

LeWaN said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## zdenda.88 (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## BkoolB3 (May 1, 2001)

Still a WIP..but making a little progress. Just mounted cab kit bumpers, working on side skirts now


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

the black one is mine. the wheels are up for trade:laugh:


----------



## 4doorfloorit (Dec 31, 2006)

How does every single "hottest cabby pics" thread turn it "just post whatever cabby pics you have" thread???!!!


----------



## prpapi82 (Mar 17, 2008)

its been a while since i played so.........


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Love those wheels


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice cabby prpapi


----------



## CHANEL (Nov 3, 2004)

*my white cab*

mine with 14x9 calypso


----------



## austinVR (Mar 29, 2009)

*1984 Cabby*

Here's some pics of my new toy. Picked it up about a month ago!

Been through some stages already... :laugh:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

More pics please!  opcorn:


----------



## RaginBull (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Good page :thumbup:


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

RaginBull said:


>


Is that a modded Corrado bumper?


----------



## cabiordezenuts (Sep 2, 2010)

ddg60 said:


> I need some insperation for my new project cabby
> let see some hot MK1 cabriolet's
> Ill start...
> 
> ...


the bottom one is dope..


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

*dubb in bklyn*


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

interesting....


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

prpapi82 said:


> its been a while since i played so.........


love this car!! :thumbup:


----------



## iluvmyveedub (Dec 8, 2006)

eurostlye said:


> here's my trailer queen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop fail!


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

my small cabby and my father in laws truck


----------



## big ines (May 1, 2010)

are the rims 15'' or 16'' what of set thay are nice amtrying to put some rims on my cabby i wont this look but not sure on size :screwy:


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

i you mean mine they are 15''


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

our old cabby...


----------



## csampson311 (Aug 5, 2010)

bdfeenie said:


> [


 OMY GOSH!!! This engine is sexy!!! what is is? Where do i get one!?


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

it's an AWW 1.8T motor from a 2000 Jetta. we also swapped in the trans from that car too.


----------



## csampson311 (Aug 5, 2010)

bdfeenie said:


> it's an AWW 1.8T motor from a 2000 Jetta. we also swapped in the trans from that car too.


 Thats really cool. nice job


----------



## snowyroads (Aug 23, 2010)

That blue car, Im not convinced its in proper working condition.

You see the intake manifold there. So it has to cross the valve cover only to be not x-flow???

Or thats an ABA bottom end. 

Even so, with more than 6' of piping till the cone filter =reverse ram air affect= starving engine if im correct. (starving of oxygen)

Like in another of your posts samson, i believe someone explained that the cone filter only sucks in "hot" engine air anyway.


----------



## csampson311 (Aug 5, 2010)

snowyroads said:


> That blue car, Im not convinced its in proper working condition.
> 
> You see the intake manifold there. So it has to cross the valve cover only to be not x-flow???
> 
> ...


Doesnt mean it that it doesnt look good. Thats what i was getting at. The engine gives a very nice look to that Cbby.


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

snowyroads said:


> That blue car, Im not convinced its in proper working condition.
> 
> You see the intake manifold there. So it has to cross the valve cover only to be not x-flow???
> 
> ...


I cannot for the life of me understand what you are trying to explain. Unless I'm tired it just sounds like a ramble regarding your lack of understanding regarding the AWW engine/AWP head and the entire reason for having and intercooler on a turbo car.

Again, maybe I'm just totally misunderstanding.


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

CISinjected said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand what you are trying to explain. Unless I'm tired it just sounds like a ramble regarding your lack of understanding regarding the AWW engine/AWP head and the entire reason for having and intercooler on a turbo car.
> 
> Again, maybe I'm just totally misunderstanding.



too funny! cross-flow?, ABA?... "snowyroads" is way off. AND yes, it was my intention of making a car that doesn't run properly. That's the popular trend nowadays...:screwy:


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

ttt.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

What sizes schmidths are those on the white cabby?


----------



## theMenace (Jul 21, 2010)

bdfeenie said:


> too funny! cross-flow?, ABA?... "snowyroads" is way off. AND yes, it was my intention of making a car that doesn't run properly. That's the popular trend nowadays...:screwy:


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Lots of win on this page!


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

VolksAddict said:


> Lots of win on this page!


 LOL, not this page yet   

How about this though? 
(I miss my cabby)


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

CISinjected said:


> I cannot for the life of me understand what you are trying to explain. Unless I'm tired it just sounds like a ramble regarding your lack of understanding regarding the AWW engine/AWP head and the entire reason for having and intercooler on a turbo car.
> 
> Again, maybe I'm just totally misunderstanding.


 You aren't the only one lost! Looks like every other properly functioning 1.8T I've ever seen. :screwy: 

Speedtek40, as always, love it! Nice to see it in this thread, finally!


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

speedtek40 said:


> LOL, not this page yet
> 
> How about this though?
> (I miss my cabby)


 I miss your cabby to. Haha. Although never saw it in person, be nice back in Sask! So sweet.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

just wanted to add some new......


----------



## csampson311 (Aug 5, 2010)

@Speedtek40
What carb kit is that on your cabby?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Redline Weber DCOE 45's


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

bdfeenie said:


> our old cabby...


Brian, whatever happened with your Cabby? Is it still in the area? One of my favorites from NLS. :thumbup:


----------



## csampson311 (Aug 5, 2010)

speedtek40 said:


> Redline Weber DCOE 45's


 Thats cool... did you purchase it from black forest?


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

Colombian ****** said:


> Brian, whatever happened with your Cabby? Is it still in the area? One of my favorites from NLS. :thumbup:



It is up in Vermont. Owned by "Rabbit Farmer" on the 'tex. it's been gone for a few years now.

we just got this jem for $900 though...


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

csampson311 said:


> Thats cool... did you purchase it from black forest?


Nope, I got them from this guy...Kirke's import auto parts. He has a store front on ebay and he's based out of Wichita.

http://stores.ebay.ca/kirkesimportautopartswichita

Good prices, great service, no complaints here...he was really helpful with everything.


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

speedtek40 said:


> Nope, I got them from this guy...Kirke's import auto parts. He has a store front on ebay and he's based out of Wichita.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.ca/kirkesimportautopartswichita
> 
> Good prices, great service, no complaints here...he was really helpful with everything.


I'm about to buy his 45 DCOE kit (for 16v) is yours also for 16v?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

jachong said:


> I'm about to buy his 45 DCOE kit (for 16v) is yours also for 16v?


Nope it was an 8V kit....do you have a lot of mods on your 16V? If not, I'd recommend going with a pair of 40's. I was borderline on my 8v, but it was a fully built, bored and stroked (to 2L) with a big cam and header. On some ocassions I think I was slightly over carbed...unfortunately I was right in the grey area where you want to start thinking bigger so I went that route. When I first got it running I had them tuned a little too rich and I ended up frying my rings. I redid the motor and got it going again, but I was always wishing I had gone a little smaller.


----------



## Skumpen (Aug 17, 2010)

New pics on mine!


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

speedtek40 said:


> How about this though?


The look with those wheels!


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Moljinar said:


> The look with those wheels!


What size are they?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

oneunder said:


> What size are they?


15x7 Konig Rewind

They looked sharp on Alice too....good wheel for a MK1


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Should have asked what size tires were on it as well. 

Thanks for the info, and they do look good!


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

oneunder said:


> Should have asked what size tires were on it as well.
> 
> Thanks for the info, and they do look good!


195-50/15


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## prpapi82 (Mar 17, 2008)

JIGGA WHATT!


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

My daily driver it is real _Hot_ in the summer no a/c must be a winter pic got the studs on the front



320k and still going strong







one of my parts cars




some pacific northwest cars from recent shows











cheers :grinsanta:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

I remember the build of this car. Dude built it for his lady and she ditched him right about when he finished up and it went up for sale, IIRC.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

YJSAABMAN said:


> I remember the build of this car. Dude built it for his lady and she ditched him right about when he finished up and it went up for sale, IIRC.


i want so much of it! why was it not for sale when i was looking 
anyone know who has it now?


----------



## 550955 (Jul 24, 2010)

KaeoFLUX said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *vw4_life* »_Heres my share
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love the paint job too, but is the body kit a little too jdm, or is it just me? still fly though!:thumbup:


----------



## csampson311 (Aug 5, 2010)

Any one know where to get a valve cover like the one in 87Cabrio's pictures


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

csampson311 said:


> Any one know where to get a valve cover like the one in 87Cabrio's pictures


Actually Speedtek40's pics, but it's a G60 valve cover. Check the Corrado and 8V engine classifieds.


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Actually Speedtek40's pics, but it's a G60 valve cover. Check the Corrado and 8V engine classifieds.


Yup, looks like it is power coated black, or maybe even like a truck liner kind of thing.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yup, crinkle powder coated G60 valve cover. 

A little cleaner and closer shots


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it. :grinsanta:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Found some shots from H2O and the Coolwater Fall Cruise


----------



## 86spickler94 (Aug 27, 2009)

here are my 2 cabriolet


----------



## markdiaz (Jan 9, 2011)

*My car vw cabrio '81*

before... 
















after


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

markdiaz said:


> ]


 :beer:


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

prpapi82 said:


> JIGGA WHATT!


Anybody have info on the suspension and wheel set up on this?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## csampson311 (Aug 5, 2010)

markdiaz said:


> before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont usually like a complete restoration as much as a tuned/restored.... but dammmnn! this Cabby is clean!!! very nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

a4edwin said:


> Anybody have info on the suspension and wheel set up on this?


Those look like Schmidt TH Line Wheels to me


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

stunner247 said:


>


Anyone know the wheel size and offset on these?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

RaginBull said:


>


any got any more pics of this!


sooooo clean!


----------



## 8NCcabGuy9 (Jan 17, 2011)

mine isnt "hot" but she will get a new body one day soon  and advice on the best body kits made?


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

8NCcabGuy9 said:


> any advice on the best body kits made?


Stock body kit... remember, it's a VW, not a honda


----------



## 8NCcabGuy9 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ocerg2200 said:


> Stock body kit... remember, it's a VW, not a honda


i agree its no Honda but it could use a little sprusing up on the fenders there is old rino lining stuff on the rear fenders that is worn off and looks like caked on dirt so im looking to invest in new fenders and bumbers


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

8NCcabGuy9 said:


> i agree its no Honda but it could use a little sprusing up on the fenders there is old rino lining stuff on the rear fenders that is worn off and looks like caked on dirt so im looking to invest in new fenders and bumbers


the zender kits are always nice and if you must just get a clipper kit


----------



## 8NCcabGuy9 (Jan 17, 2011)

dangerkart said:


> the zender kits are always nice and if you must just get a clipper kit


thank you, ill deff look into that :beer:


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

x2 on the clipper kit!!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

stunner247 said:


>


Last year's MK1 Madness show. That's my friend Evan's diesel Jetta you can just see in that pic. :thumbup:


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

dangerkart said:


> the zender kits are always nice and if you must just get a clipper kit


 clipper kit x3... im going bumperless soon


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i've had my bumpers off for almost two months with the intent to paint them.. i should probably get on that sometime  

yours is probably okay bumperless. but my rocker panels and rear quarter panel are quite rusted and could use something covering them up


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

my 81 cosmos silver,,,,,


----------



## GapGone (Dec 11, 2010)

^ Wow! Awesome car.

What's the last picture of? More ic:s


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

it came from a camper, sorry dont have any more pics


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

UBER_EURO_mk1 said:


> my 81 cosmos silver,,,,,


How bout some pics of interior


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

the black one is mine


----------



## matrix86 (Sep 16, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread


----------



## evildorito (Jul 12, 2004)

mine is perfect the way she is.. (until something major blows and i dump all my money into it..) :banghead:


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

i kinda wanna trade my cabriolet for a cabrio


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*my new alarm system called k9*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

he sees an intruder, so I hit the panic button 








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

my little whip, that i have nicknamed ''RËD BARÖN''
before:










during:










after:










now if only the snow could melt


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

sick white cabby:thumbup:

hollllly butt:thumbup:


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Not mine, but agreed


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

so many pictures! my sex drive is overloaded lol:thumbup:


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

Mikey_vr said:


> another one i just came across....




Sorry, I know it's an old post. but what wheels on this cabby? someone in another forum mentioned Turbo Beetle?


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

DrLaban said:


> sooo much plastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trunk lid is super sick


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

does anybody kno where to get the hood that comes down over the grill? they are sick looking


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

PKstrategy said:


> Sorry, I know it's an old post. but what wheels on this cabby? someone in another forum mentioned Turbo Beetle?


I believe so, I was looking at a turbo beetle during the summer which had these.


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

*what happen to old thread ??*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

UBER_EURO_mk1 said:


> my 81 cosmos silver,,,,,


So uhhhh how much clearance do you have? Looks sweet. Heres another of mine


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

vwcabman said:


>


I can see daylight under your Cabby. 

Fail


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

its winter lol :thumbup: goin more low this year with new rims and tires as these are needed on bmw


----------



## prpapi82 (Mar 17, 2008)

zing!


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ that is how i want mine to look but with my black top, and diff wheels mmm


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

got this in the works now! 17x10!!!


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

cabbievr6 said:


> got this in the works now! 17x10!!!


very nice:thumbup:

i :heart: fitment test pics.


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

three40jordy said:


> very nice:thumbup:
> 
> i :heart: fitment test pics.


wheel specs please! got any pics of the face?


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

maserati bi turbos. 14x6.5 et6 1" spacer in the rear. i'll post pics when shes all put together.:thumbup::beer: hopefully soon


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:

when your all rubber'ed up that's goin to be hotttt


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

wanna see some face shots of those wheels


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Front test fitment, will be mounted by end of the month. Also Maserati Biturbos. 



















In the process of polishing.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

cabbie, gimme yo wheels mang.

mine needs moar low before i can even play.










p.s. the above is not mine.


----------



## mathcab (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

PKstrategy said:


> cabbie, gimme yo wheels mang.
> 
> mine needs moar low before i can even play.


haha!! gimme??? 

Im gonna recondition them and get the right spacer/adapters, then we shall see!opcorn:


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

lookin good Ocerg :thumbup:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

three40jordy said:


> lookin good Ocerg :thumbup:


Thanks man, can't wait till we both have these wheels mounted.


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow you guys and gals got some great look'n Cabrios. I have bought a 1985 Cabriolet that I plan to restore. I will be posting in this tread soon, in the meanwhile keep them coming. Its great inspiration!!


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

mathcab said:


>


where can i get this grill lip?


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

mathcab said:


>


very nice! hey does your badgeless grill stick out a little bit. mine does but i have it all on right just sticks out about a half inch. super sick car tho.:beer:


----------



## p0ssuid0 (Nov 1, 2009)

PKstrategy said:


> cabbie, gimme yo wheels mang.
> 
> mine needs moar low before i can even play.
> 
> ...




Can someone please tell me who's the owner of this Cabrio?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

Here are two of my 90


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## veedubbtyler (Dec 25, 2010)

prpapi82 said:


> zing!


what wheels are these and i want specsssss


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

veedubbtyler said:


> what wheels are these and i want specsssss


TH lines!!! I want soooooo bad!!!!:wave:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

veedubbtyler said:


> what wheels are these and i want specsssss


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ld-radinox-15-x-9-5....15-x-10&highlight=line

Maybe not the same specs as above but these turn me on


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

FukenMKIII said:


>


im lovin the rims man. :beer:


----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)




----------



## KEDI (Jul 7, 2010)

*89VRT*


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

KEDI said:


>


Hey man! Ready for show season?  please say hi to your brother!


----------



## KEDI (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah we are always ready for fun


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

wow amazing cabby and i like where your running lamps/ turn signals are


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

^Love the fitment


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks man, I didn't end up using the adapters. Too much poke. I wish I could space out the rears about 10mm. But I'm liking them so far.


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

three40jordy said:


> Thanks man, I didn't end up using the adapters. Too much poke. I wish I could space out the rears about 10mm. But I'm liking them so far.


I figured you didn't. The offset is already super low. I think I'll do like 10mm in the rear and nothing up front.


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

i cant help but whore.:wave::heart:


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

very nice, i like very much of that haha


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

three40jordy said:


>


 jordy, your car looks good!


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

thanks ceej! post YOUR hot cabby! one of the finest i know!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

three40jordy said:


> thanks ceej! post YOUR hot cabby! one of the finest i know!:beer::beer::beer:


 three40, you mod your hood to open frontwards? :beer:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

First sunny and warm-ish day. Pulled the cabby from hibernation today. So in honor of the first top down day some pics from the last top down day.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

^dope cabby
wheels specs?


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

High performance!!!! 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

My babies! 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nupe (May 24, 2004)

My headache: :sly: 





















On JOM's and 13x6.5 Momos. :beer:


----------



## dankehoe1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Vdub_nutz2000 said:


> I dont know if it's hot or not...but here's mine


 It's totally hot. Love the flat black :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

nupe! looking hot! can the fronts come down just a touch? pleeeease? its looking amazing. cant wait to see it in person.:thumbup:


----------



## Nupe (May 24, 2004)

three40jordy said:


> nupe! looking hot! can the fronts come down just a touch? pleeeease? its looking amazing. cant wait to see it in person.:thumbup:


 Thanks man. It is pretty level right now and just trying to get a little clearance in the front. The pics always make the car look completely different. Right now it has a tie bar for a quasi skid plate since the road at the top of that driveway (at storage) is about 1/4 mile dirt and is hellish right now. :facepalm: Hopefully regraded and mud free within the next month...


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

Word, I love it.


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

*My 91 EA... more pics to come*


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

My turn?


----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)

*work in progress.....*


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

VWeisgerber said:


> three40, you mod your hood to open frontwards? :beer:



no i have raised strut mounts, so i can get super low on the right wheel /tire combo. i'll post up pics of the bay when i get some. eace:


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

i guess i forgot to actually answer the question, they are custom CAD designed hood hinges. as seen on oldskoolvw dot com:thumbup:

and i did find a pic that shows the strut mount,


----------



## GapGone (Dec 11, 2010)

If I had some nice 13's or 14's, I would go much lower. Due to rubbing issues with my 15's, this is the lowest I can go for now.


----------



## markdiaz (Jan 9, 2011)

*RED RABBIT 16v*



markdiaz said:


> before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

G60 and 16v cabbys FTW

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## neighborhood (May 16, 2006)

a4edwin said:


> Anybody have info on the suspension and wheel set up on this?


14x8's with 195/45's all the way around. VMAXX coils.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

GapGone said:


> If I had some nice 13's or 14's, I would go much lower. Due to rubbing issues with my 15's, this is the lowest I can go for now.


I like this a lot:beer:
any day time picsof her?


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

my silly rabbit


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

mudflaps!

:thumbup:


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)




----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

Three Maine Cabbies on one page


----------



## GapGone (Dec 11, 2010)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> I like this a lot:beer:
> any day time picsof her?


Not yet, but will definitely post some once I clean her.


----------



## Nupe (May 24, 2004)

bbrown said:


> Three Maine Cabbies on one page


It will be a cabby invasion this summer! 

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## 860Dubbin (Aug 12, 2010)

wheel Dimensons :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::what::what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

860Dubbin said:


> wheel Dimensons :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::what::what::what::what::what::what:


13x8 ET0. 
175/50R13.


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

*91 Cabriolet Etienne Aigner*


----------



## 860Dubbin (Aug 12, 2010)

keeton said:


> 13x8 ET0.
> 175/50R13.



how do you knoww?!?! :screwy::facepalm:


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

860Dubbin said:


> how do you knoww?!?! :screwy::facepalm:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4989961-Hood-Rat-Stuff-wif-mah-frandz
First post. 
My bad...they're 175/55s.


----------



## 860Dubbin (Aug 12, 2010)

keeton said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4989961-Hood-Rat-Stuff-wif-mah-frandz
> First post.
> My bad...they're 175/55s.



THank you SIR!


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah man. :thumbup:


----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)

*couple more pix*


----------



## AinarsLV (Apr 3, 2011)

on snow


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

^so pretty!


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

this thread just keeps getting better. so much inspiration for my build this summer!


----------



## Nupe (May 24, 2004)

AinarsLV said:


> on snow




More pics please.  Gotta see these wheels. Nice clean car!


----------



## GapGone (Dec 11, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


>


Looking nice. Very simple. Love the wheels.


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

GapGone said:


> Looking nice. Very simple. Love the wheels.


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## AinarsLV (Apr 3, 2011)

+5C 
roof still on


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

^nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

AinarsLV said:


> +5C
> roof still on


Beautiful Car!!! Im painting my cabriolet in the next few weeks and wanted to a charcol grey color!! What color is your car considered???


----------



## dubbergirl84 (May 26, 2010)

KaeoFLUX said:


> My god this thread is SEX.
> I love it.
> TTT


No kidding! I can't stop! It makes me so excited to make my new baby beautiful! :laugh:


----------



## AinarsLV (Apr 3, 2011)

Mykul01 said:


> Beautiful Car!!! Im painting my cabriolet in the next few weeks and wanted to a charcol grey color!! What color is your car considered???


it's a custom made color. there is somthing of blue, grey and gold in it


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

AinarsLV said:


> it's a custom made color. there is somthing of blue, grey and gold in it


Looks awsome!!! Great choice! :thumbup:


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

motors in currently gas tank and wiring all thats left:thumbup:


----------



## Jamebow (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Taiden (Sep 27, 2010)

three40jordy said:


> i cant help but whore.:wave::heart:
> ...


Hello from a fellow Mainer. Just curious which clear headights you are using. Picking up a cabby tomorrow and am looking for some ideas on headlights.


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

JOM crystal cross hairs. i bought them from a fellow member on here, but i know bfi sells em


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

this is ****ing money


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

Taiden said:


> Hello from a fellow Mainer. Just curious which clear headights you are using. Picking up a cabby tomorrow and am looking for some ideas on headlights.


BFI has some nice H4 conversions. Then get the 4-crawler wiring harness and all will be money.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

oneunder said:


> BFI has some nice H4 conversions. Then get the 4-crawler wiring harness and all will be money.


4 crawler harnesses are out of stock currently, but it's not _too_ hard to make.

edit: BFI also has the harness.

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/90h4headwici.html


----------



## toomuchuv (Dec 8, 2010)

Rim and tire sizes please???? .... thanks





1965aaron said:


>


----------



## vdubalee (Mar 16, 2011)

Jupe said:


>


what wheels and tire sizes are these ? :]


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

bad cell pics









cant wait for the good weather since its snowing right now.


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

cruising to dustoff


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Taiden (Sep 27, 2010)

A buddy sent me this photo today. I absolutely love EVERYTHING about this cabby.


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Taiden said:


> A buddy sent me this photo today. I absolutely love EVERYTHING about this cabby.


I love that color combo:thumbup: It would be 10x better if it wasn't a clipper kit imo


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

AinarsLV said:


> +5C
> roof still on


I love modernlines...I miss mine. I want some again


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

timarc said:


> bad cell pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG your doing it right

Tell me about the suspension?


----------



## Nupe (May 24, 2004)

bdfeenie said:


>




What are these wheels? This car is hotness!


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

they trade under HD Wheels in the states:

http://www.hd-inc.com/09-WHEELSTUNING.html

They are the RSB's on the website.

we saw them in PVW and my Wife had to have them. In PVW they are under a brand called League.


thanks for the kind words.



Nupe said:


> What are these wheels? This car is hotness!


----------



## jessydubb (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Taiden (Sep 27, 2010)

Ocerg2200 said:


> I love that color combo:thumbup: It would be 10x better if it wasn't a clipper kit imo


I hear you there. I am glad that my black on black cabby has the clipper kit. Looks right IMO. But for the lighter color schemes, no clipper is the way to go IMHO!


----------



## mrpain1 (May 15, 2010)

greetings from Poland


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

wow....those make me wanna get rid of my mk3 cabrio


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

PKstrategy said:


> wow....those make me wanna get rid of my mk3 cabrio


and make me feel a tad inferior.


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

a fresh shot from dubs in the sand last weekend. :beer:










found another.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lookin fresh jordy:beer:


----------



## MissJoly (Mar 14, 2011)

:heart: Here's mine :heart:


----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*92 VW Cabby 5-Lug*

1992 VW Cabriolet Triple Black on Corrado Suspension & Speedline Wheels :screwy: 


 

:wave: Miami HEAT HoT


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

my turn. it's basically bone stock but nothing to sneeze at :laugh: i love my cab


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

*my ride*



this is my work in progress. just put a new top and flawless black leather interior in her last week. but this photo is before that. actually i took this before bugout69 in manassas


----------



## 89gli89e30 (Oct 8, 2008)

mr stanley.. the cabriolet on the hill is my favorite. is the vr swap all done?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Diamond racing wheels? What are your specs if you dont mind me asking


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

riddie said:


> Diamond racing wheels? What are your specs if you dont mind me asking


X2 on that cap'n


----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

riddie said:


> Diamond racing wheels? What are your specs if you dont mind me asking




15x8 et12 on all 4
tires are a Federal 165/50/15

mounting required me to cut off the outer rail of the caliper carrier. after some research they are only there for the machining process. if you dont cut it off you need 15mm spacers and it turns in to way to much poke. the other option is to find a new brake set up off a late model rabbit that does not have that rail there.


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

89gli89e30 said:


> mr stanley.. the cabriolet on the hill is my favorite. is the vr swap all done?


no he hasnt finished his swap yet. we've been trying to get a 12v obd2 bottom end to finish it. working on my swap as well.


----------



## AinarsLV (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Julyburd1000 (Apr 8, 2011)

Phreakwenci said:


> Wow! What body kit is that???



an ugly one


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Julyburd1000 said:


> an ugly one


X34768

And it's a Rieger. 

http://www.cabby-info.com/body.htm


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

mine again, since it's been lowered


----------



## Irish_Grenade (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

All shined up at the show.


----------



## Darter (Aug 24, 2002)

post #950 pretty much ends this thread...  :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

more picks of mine



































:heart::heart:


----------



## willypit (Feb 4, 2011)

*Holdin it down in CT*

chrome, 16vg60, recaro, more chrome


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

i miss mine :heart:


----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)

nieuwe pics


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

needs wheels :facepalm:


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

My wife's little toy.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

here are some of mine,....




....and maybe what the future holds


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

a few from Cult Classic

I must say, a lot of the mk1 ones were the dopest. 


























Note: This is the last time the chromes will be on her.


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

new love! even though its an old pic.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

I got my sister's old car less than a week ago, and heres what i did to it a couple days later :laugh:

When i got it...










Couple days later...


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

^ wow! your better than chip foose!! in only days too??!!:what:


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

**** u vaughn


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

PKstrategy said:


> **** u vaughn


:laugh: thanks...i love your car too though :thumbup:


----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)

mine 79 vr6 abv




















how low cane u go


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

It's not much but it's mine :heart:


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

finally got all the vr bugs sorted out 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

From Madness this past weekend


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## cabrio20vt (May 19, 2009)




----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

My 91 EA Cabby


----------



## etrnityiswithin (Mar 30, 2009)

my cabby probably isnt vortex approved but i dont really care. 

before the rust 









after the rust. most recent one i have.


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## drumrooster (Feb 12, 2011)

*myride*

87..just painted it last week...Graphit polly black


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

originalvw said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 gotta love a cabrio with VR power huh?!! looks good man!:thumbup:


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks man.. i do love it. nothing like listening to the VR with the top down. plus most people don't expect a chicks car to move like that. lol


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

i want a vr


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

vwROD614 said:


> i want a vr


 save your money swap it in your self. its actually pretty easy. just take ur time


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

originalvw said:


> save your money swap it in your self. its actually pretty easy. just take ur time


 gotta land a decent j-o-b first =/ life is rough post military haha


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

vwROD614 said:


> gotta land a decent j-o-b first =/ life is rough post military haha


 ya i hear ya. you're day will come. theres always better days


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

originalvw said:


> ya i hear ya. you're day will come. theres always better days


 haha thanks for the positive thoughts! :thumbup:


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

.yuk. said:


>


 Great car and Great pic...i'm going to assume wedding?


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

originalvw said:


> save your money swap it in your self. its actually pretty easy. just take ur time


 yeah I didnt have the time or place to do it. I just rolled it up to NGP and said do the thing that you do!!! LOL!!! 

Nothing sounds better that a VR through a Remus, with the top down!!!


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

cabrio20vt said:


>


  want!


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

MissAnthropic said:


> It's not much but it's mine :heart:


 right on! everybody starts somewhere! still an awesome cavas waiting for an artists expression


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

etrnityiswithin said:


> my cabby probably isnt vortex approved but i dont really care.
> 
> before the rust
> 
> ...


 PATINA! do what you do! dont let haters push u away


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is my Cabrio... these are my temp wheels until i figure out what i want..


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

Green_Lantern98 said:


> Here is my Cabrio... these are my temp wheels until i figure out what i want..


 you want widened steelies


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

vwROD614 said:


> you want widened steelies


 what size and width?


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Alot of really nice cabbys in here. Think its just about time to start modding mine..


----------



## Exton_Dubs (Jul 30, 2006)

If I can hold out a bit longer without selling it I have 2 jobs lined up in August and will have it finished for H20. Needs wheels, lower the rear, paint it, and find a new top. Everything but the cosmetic stuff is done. Sucks, thought that I would be working by now, just finished my masters.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

new front end?


----------



## Exton_Dubs (Jul 30, 2006)

lndshrk said:


> new front end?


 Yup found fresh old stock OEM stuff over the winter. Drivers side fender had the louvers so I vented my gas tank through them to keep the fuel system running cool in hot weather. Not sure if that was something that was done by the person who had them, or if they were like that. They didn't come in the original boxes, but worked out to be functional and I like how it looks so....


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

vwROD614 said:


> you want widened steelies


 i want widened steelies


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

mk3_vws said:


> :laugh: thanks...i love your car too though :thumbup:


 :heart::thumbup:

green lantern, that looks nice.
i vote for wide steelies too, tan centers.


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

87cabbycart said:


> i want widened steelies


 me too hahah


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

PKstrategy said:


> :heart::thumbup:
> 
> green lantern, that looks nice.
> i vote for wide steelies too, tan centers.


 Thanks PK. Wide Steelies are cool but i think there over priced for what they are. If i could get a set in right price i would pick them up. Right now i have 2 BBS Moda's in my shed however finding them in 5x114 and 2 piece is a pain... 

PK btw I'm a fan :thumbup:


----------



## vwROD614 (Oct 1, 2010)

Green_Lantern98 said:


> Thanks PK. Wide Steelies are cool but i think there over priced for what they are. If i could get a set in right price i would pick them up. Right now i have 2 BBS Moda's in my shed however finding them in 5x114 and 2 piece is a pain...
> 
> PK btw I'm a fan :thumbup:


 go to the junkyard.. find steelies.. find a friend that welds (everyone has a friend that welds)


----------



## iceman_bcn (Oct 18, 2004)

The level is very high...:banghead: But I will try to have a good position... 


That's mine:


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

iceman_bcn said:


> The level is very high...:banghead: But I will try to have a good position...
> 
> 
> That's mine:


 :thumbup: Looks great!


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

id say. ima sucker for red cars:wave:


----------



## ert01 (Apr 2, 2004)

*1986 g60 cabby under construction*








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Carguy6265 (Oct 19, 2009)

Finally got it ready for summer. New wheels/tires, grille, redone trim, and cleaned


----------



## three40jordy (Oct 5, 2002)

My dad had a bunch of corvairs while I was a kid.


----------



## Carguy6265 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good eye. I have three right now. The one in the back is the winter beast. The other two are for show or weekend driving only.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

new wheels...


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

mk3_vws said:


> new wheels...


:thumbup::heart: Car looks great!


----------



## Si5000 (Jun 8, 2010)

mk3_vws said:


>


Nice! Are those 17's?


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

yep :thumbup:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

^ car is soo dope! :thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks! :thumbup: sometimes i think they look too big to be on a small car like the cabrio, but other times i love it...ill try and stop whoring after this :laugh:


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbup: If you think there too big i think they would look great on mine... Ill pay for shipping 

Honestly they look great! Good Schmidt!


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

*Night Shots of the 91 EA*

took some night pics... def had some fun:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## AZrabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

mk3_vws said:


> new wheels...


Where you get those wheels or what are they


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

17x8 schmidt th-lines, you can buy them off tunershop.com :thumbup:


----------



## AZrabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

those look really nice i like them


----------



## joshpwnstango (Jul 24, 2009)

**** me just got a 88 cabriolet, painted it lz5m today..lol gotta do some suspension fitment work and ill post pictures, but damnnnn is this thread motivational.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

AZrabbit said:


> those look really nice i like them


They'd better look nice. They're expensive as crap. 

Anyways...









Dangit I miss that car.

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

Heres mine at last weekends show euro slut fest...


----------



## The_Rabbitman (Oct 9, 2006)

I KNOW something dropped off back there....


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

976-RADD said:


>


sick  like mine, but clean, and clippered!


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

JKerrDesign said:


> My 91 EA Cabby


MY EYES!!!

HDR overload. :banghead:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

PERFECT!:thumbup::thumbup:
are you running 512's all around?


----------



## Cabriomex (May 5, 2004)

*From Pachuca, Hidalgo, Mexico*

Hi, it's my cabby from Mexico...it's '89 model.

Regards!!


















Next updates!!..

Top Burgundy, Lips 2" rear and 1.5" front.
Recaro seats...etc..


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

4G63Turbo said:


> PERFECT!:thumbup::thumbup:
> are you running 512's all around?


wifes car, shes running 512 in back 912 in front.


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

got rid of the coils...


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

That's what everyone of my black mk3's has looked like, and precisely what my future black mk3 Cabrio will look like, except with a duckbill. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 2.0VW (Apr 29, 2009)

First time posting pics of my Carbio from down in South Africa! I nearly sold it the weekend but decided I can't let go...


----------



## joshpwnstango (Jul 24, 2009)

needs stance and an idol issue taken care off but things are coming along. 




























when i got it. two weeks ago.


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

I finally feel like my car will fit in this thread.


----------



## joshpwnstango (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn thats gorgeous!


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

If those were directed at me, thanks!


----------



## ClaimJumper_GTI (Sep 8, 2007)

MK2_GTI said:


> Heres mine at last weekends show euro slut fest...


I dun seen it! Very nice though, I liked the wheels and the tires!:thumbup:


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

joshpwnstango said:


> needs stance and an idol issue taken care off but things are coming along.


----------



## joshpwnstango (Jul 24, 2009)

hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

Can mine count? She still needs to be lower.. and some things tweaked.


----------



## Olikarlette17 (Feb 3, 2010)

*85 cabby*

its a far away pic but i like


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

Olikarlette17 said:


> its a far away pic but i like


 your rims look huge! what size are they? i like the car but it needs low. kinda rockin 4x4 status lol


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

mk3_vws said:


> got rid of the coils...


fresh mkIII dude. i usually dont like mkIII cabbys but that ones nice


----------



## Olikarlette17 (Feb 3, 2010)

*lol*

they r 16s im a try to lower it but is not going to be much lol


----------



## MFND (Mar 14, 2011)

Suspension soon. Had it about a week.


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow thats a nice clean looking ride!!! Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

not the biggest fan of top down..:sly:


----------



## half ahzed (Jun 2, 2011)

just picked this up for 700. needs work but i think its pretty sweet


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally with had a chance to clean up the cabby a tad before the rain came! I still need to get the rest of my side trim on and get it out of my living room lol  

~Sara


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## pherlopolus (Aug 31, 2011)

My Cabby, had it about 2 weeks now, this was last weekend after it's first wash.

not perfect yet but I got some clay now and then I need to de-swirl it....


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

crapy cell pics 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Si5000 (Jun 8, 2010)

A little bump for this thread....
I put my mk4 Recaro's into the 3.5 this weekend:


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

very nice seats! do you have to modify the mk4 seats to fit them in the 3.5?


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

1965aaron said:


>


this car makes me sad.....it wreaks of, "it was cheaper than the civic i wanted".....i know my car looks like crap to some...but it still looks like a VW!....


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

v.dubluv said:


>




same with this one.....HOW DOES THIS HAPPEN?


----------



## MFND (Mar 14, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> this car makes me sad.....it wreaks of, "it was cheaper than the civic i wanted".....i know my car looks like crap to some...but it still looks like a VW!....


It's reek. And that car could be back to slick in 10 minutes. It is much less tacky than a bunch of rides in this thread.


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

MFND said:


> It's reek. And that car could be back to slick in 10 minutes. It is much less tacky than a bunch of rides in this thread.


Exactly what I was thinking. I don't see anything too OTO besides the hood scoop and the grill. The color is gorgeous too.


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Sean A said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I don't see anything too OTO besides the hood scoop and the grill. The color is gorgeous too.


This car is ruined and those huge wheels make the car look so ghetto. You're going to tell me the seats are nice too? Pepboys has nicer seat covers.


----------



## 700lbBench (Mar 30, 2005)

Been lurking awhile getting ideas...
Here is my cabby. It is a 92 that has been made to look older. Engine Mods include a 2.0 16v swap with a cam, TechTonics exhaust, eurosport header, Neuspeed intake, Bahn Brenner fuel rail, Nuespeed wires, Cam gear..etc.
Exterior wise, She has new s2000 paint, new top with glass window, newly redone recaros wrapped in black leather with yellow stitching and matching doorcards, momo shifter, short shift kit.
Suspension includes Raceland coils, scirocco sway bars, very rare ATK Logic 15 inch wheels with Federal Formoza 165 45 15 tires.


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Ocerg2200 said:


> This car is ruined and those huge wheels make the car look so ghetto. You're going to tell me the seats are nice too? Pepboys has nicer seat covers.


Yeah you're right I didn't see the picture of the seats lol.
@700lb That looks amazing. Nice paint.


----------



## MFND (Mar 14, 2011)

Ocerg2200 said:


> This car is ruined and those huge wheels make the car look so ghetto. You're going to tell me the seats are nice too? Pepboys has nicer seat covers.


I meant that it could be saved from itself in a matter of minutes. Few turns of a wrench. Not like a body kitted, candy-glitter, and chrome abortion of a "show" car.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

they both could be saved......if someone else bought them...lol...i didnt for a second think otherwise, as for reek.....crap i always mess that up....wreak, reek, wreak....leak.....sheek....hahaha..


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh and that last yellow one is super nice!!


----------



## Si5000 (Jun 8, 2010)

der ceej said:


> very nice seats! do you have to modify the mk4 seats to fit them in the 3.5?


It's not a straight swap, but you have a couple of options...
You can cut out the mk4 seat mounts and weld them into the 3.5.
You can cut off the mk4 runners and weld on your mk3 runners.
Or as I've done, the mk4 seats are all original, the mk3 mounts are original, but I have a bracket to fit between the two


----------



## mk3junk (Oct 19, 2009)

its not the hottest cabby ever. but its mine 

coilovers go in this weekend to suck up some of that wheel gap.


----------



## 700lbBench (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Guess you could say we like cabbys around here!  Black one is my cousins, white one is mine, red one allows both of our cars to exist today lol


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

meow.


----------



## ho_mgnt (Apr 4, 2009)

How do I post pics? Do I need a certain number of posts before I can do so?


----------



## mk3junk (Oct 19, 2009)

use photobucket or any other photo sharing site and grab the image code after you upload 
should start with something like


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

loving this thread to this day. anyway recent pic of my baby


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

Mine at Bugout with my buddy driving 


















And another that was behind us that I liked










ps: thanks to the guy who took the pics of mine :thumbup:


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

stunner247 said:


> Mine at Bugout with my buddy driving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw ur cabby man mad propps. the red one was slammed  i got some pics of that one too


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

87cabbycart said:


> i saw ur cabby man mad propps. the red one was slammed  i got some pics of that one too


Thanks. I had the cab and my audi there. I lent the cab to my buddy to drive for the weekend cause he's between cars right now...he was lovin it :laugh:


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

stunner247 said:


> Thanks. I had the cab and my audi there. I lent the cab to my buddy to drive for the weekend cause he's between cars right now...he was lovin it :laugh:


which audi was yours?


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

half ahzed said:


> just picked this up for 700. needs work but i think its pretty sweet


BROTHER!!!! lol


----------



## stunner247 (Mar 20, 2007)

87cabbycart said:


> which audi was yours?


The black a4 right next to it with the Porsche wheels


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

stunner247 said:


> The black a4 right next to it with the Porsche wheels


i saw that one it was fresh. my wife was one of the judges in ur division


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Still warm enough to get a little top down driving in here in VA


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## iceman_bcn (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

der ceej said:


>


Hey where'd you get the roof rack? Nice car!
And iceman your car is sick!


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

iceman_bcn said:


>


clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FSTMK2 (Nov 30, 2005)

8+ yrs and counting...

















fawk small bumpers!! :laugh:


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Keeping the Cabby bar high:










Eurotuner magazine, November 2011 issue


----------



## marcomartinez (Sep 25, 2011)

mk3_vws said:


> thanks! :thumbup: sometimes i think they look too big to be on a small car like the cabrio, but other times i love it...ill try and stop whoring after this :laugh:



Hey i'm driving a mkIII cabrio as well and i wonder if this cabrio has had a framenotch?


----------



## KL-EEN 1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Still under construction...



















The former DrLaban cabby.


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

oh wow thats nice


----------



## willypit (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

willypit said:


>


OMFG i love the look and stance on this one!!!! :beer:


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

87cabbycart said:


> OMFG i love the look and stance on this one!!!! :beer:


I think its great also. I wonder how to get those rear seats... Beautiful car in and out.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

87CabrioSK said:


> I wonder how to get those rear seats...


Those look to be Corrado rear seats. They will fit with some customization.


----------



## Stashm2 (Oct 25, 2011)

*While were Tearing apart Big wheels and shinny paint..*

I just got this Cabriolet, Love the Cabriolet Stripe on the side.. , Wheels have grown on me but I would like more tire and less rim.. Always had ?? black Snowflakes?? on my Jettas. So heres my new ride nor sure how I am going with it needs a paintjob Wheels and tires are in good shape but ugly:screwy:.. I would like spoked gunmetal color or snowflakes and may loose the Bumpers.. if any one wants one I have another front thats brand new and came with it.. Also all those stickers have to come off the Infomous graphics and Enkei wheel stickers ... Just need time to do it.. Cant go lower on it either it bottoms out on my road as is.










Be nice its new to me... Runs nice and is a pleasure to drive takes me back to High school and college driving it. So much like my old Jettas 

Just couldnt pass it up for the price :thumbup: and no not the price in the window.
Better Pic :thumbup:


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

Different wheels and you're all set.
and minus the windshield graphic.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

STICKY?.....please?


----------



## czastrow (Feb 20, 2011)

LeWaN said:


> And one pic from "today"



info on headlights please :thumbup:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

czastrow said:


> info on headlights please :thumbup:


If youre referring to the first pic its just crystal clear headlights with led city lights.


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

lndshrk said:


> not the biggest fan of top down..:sly:


I miss that car.... I had allot of fun driving it to h20 back in the day from long island....


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

ok i think its time to let the cat out the bag


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

don't think 've ever seen a late westy front end on a cab. that looks interesting :thumbup:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Sorry the pics suck, winter and the car isnt registered quite yet.


----------



## John.C (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Bama420 (Jun 9, 2011)

Stock triple white love?


----------



## czastrow (Feb 20, 2011)

Bama420 said:


> Stock triple white love?


Love those seats :thumbup:


----------



## oshwass1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

karmann16v said:


> Thought I saw mine there a couple of times, had to do double takes.
> 
> anyway. heres mine.


sweet man!:thumbup:


----------



## originalvw (Jan 30, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

John.C said:


>


:heart:


----------



## Bama420 (Jun 9, 2011)

Temporary wheels to get it back on the road. I figured I'd drive it to work for a while and start cleaning it up again. I like how they look close enough to almost look like a staggered factory wheel set-up.


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

Should have my BBS RM s on by Spring...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Moved the cabby to winter storage at my other shop space. :thumbup:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Not sure if this whip has been shown. 






















































































































Link to source here


----------



## benoitg60 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, 

old versions of my cabby


----------



## rysyndrome (Jun 8, 2010)

John.C said:


>


What size are the rims and what did you use to get the lowered stance?????? Love it!!!


----------



## dubaholic92 (Jan 21, 2007)

1992. 5spd swap. ATS type 5 wheels. ect.


----------



## ho_mgnt (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Bama420 (Jun 9, 2011)

^ Ballin' out of control!!


----------



## Technodub (Dec 14, 2003)

Finally took a decent pic of my latest baby. Lowered but not slammed on JOMs. Fresh "Speedway Blue" paint. Snowflakes with 155/55r14s. Stock engine with Eurosport exhaust. Bimmer seats. Probably keeping it OEM+.


----------



## Technodub (Dec 14, 2003)

pic 2nd try


----------



## Technodub (Dec 14, 2003)

F it I'll just post the link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6648272429/in/photostream


----------



## John.C (Aug 22, 2010)

rysyndrome said:


> What size are the rims and what did you use to get the lowered stance?????? Love it!!!


it's 

7,5x17 on 185/35R17 for the front
8,5x17 on 195/40R17 for the rear

and a coilover suspension 

if you need more pics, it's not a problem.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

There are some great looking Cabby's in this thread. Keep em comin. :thumbup:


----------



## Technodub (Dec 14, 2003)




----------



## uffintop (Nov 20, 2011)

this is Kebo! sans clipper kit :thumbup:


----------



## rysyndrome (Jun 8, 2010)

John.C said:


> it's
> 
> 7,5x17 on 185/35R17 for the front
> 8,5x17 on 195/40R17 for the rear
> ...


Thanks, did you need any camber correction with the drop?


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Technodub said:


>


LOVE this car! :heart:


----------



## superracerhead (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mk1 turbo*


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Lets see some pics of that turbo setup. :thumbup:


----------



## czastrow (Feb 20, 2011)

superracerhead said:


>


oi... consult the wheel chart


----------



## superracerhead (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mk1 turbo*



czastrow said:


> oi... consult the wheel chart


WOW thats one sick looking cabby:beer:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

pics of said turbo or you can't call it a "MK1 turbo" anymore.


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Colombian ****** said:


> pics of said turbo or you can't call it a "MK1 turbo" anymore.


Haha i heard it's still a completely stock 8v. Even if it did have a turbo setup, that car looks completely retarded....


----------



## Bama420 (Jun 9, 2011)

tgibson said:


> Haha i heard it's still a completely stock 8v. Even if it did have a turbo setup, that car looks completely retarded....


Looks like a wagon with those wheels. Like, horse drawn wagon. It's pretty bad when your caliper is barely big enough to clear your wheel hub.


----------



## superracerhead (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mk1 turbo*

WHY DOES THIS CAR ATTRACT SO MANY HATERS????????????????????:facepalm:


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

because the wheels are giant and the intercooler is way oversized...


----------



## Technodub (Dec 14, 2003)

I as well am not a big fan of the look but I am interested in seeing the motor setup.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

der ceej said:


> because the wheels are giant and the intercooler is way oversized...


I had 18's on a mk1 rabbit. the car is screaming 1980's. Really isn't that bad just kill the stickers and the thing below your bumper.


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

All right, I'm going to take the bait and assume I'm not being trolled here and logically explain to you why people hate this car. I'm not saying you're a bad person or be a dick but these are the reasons:

18's will always be MUCH heavier than a smaller counterpart of the same wheel. Not only that but the motor has to work harder to pin the wheels because of the bigger diameter. You'll have to put much thinner rubber on to make clearance which makes the ride more harsh - not to mention the vast reduction in suspension travel.

That size wheel makes the car slower, handle worse and feel less comfortable.

The intercooler is a practice in poor judgement because its friggin' speed bump bate, it's like four inches lower then the front bumper, making it not only the longest overhhang but the lowest one as well. Additionally, you aren't going to generate the heat that size intercooler will disperse. You just will not ever use it to capacity and it's placement is very short sighted and poorly planned.


----------



## evilone.jd (May 17, 2011)

What if that was the whole idea? to be ridiculous? If so they succeeded.... not saying it don't look bad, but some have a strange sense of humor?


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

golf cabrio


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

superracerhead said:


>


 agreed the rims are stupid big lol and front mount doesnt need to be that big u coulda not of messed up the front end


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

its got duel exhaust so maybe there's some sort of massive motor tucked away in there. haha


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

That car is heinous in every way. :banghead:


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

Rafa Cosworth said:


> golf cabrio


 :thumbup: i like it a lot


----------



## czastrow (Feb 20, 2011)

superracerhead said:


> WOW thats one sick looking cabby:beer:


 yeah... sick and demented..


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

John.C said:


>


 More pics of this one ?


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

watched the fast and the furious one too many times..... 

those wheels dont look good on anything... 

hood pins?....really? 

and holy ****....the intercooler looks like the back of a fridge.....RETARDED... 

good paint...but destroyed the front bumper..... 

looks like he took a nice cabby, and just took a **** on it...and ran over a fridge....:screwy:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

bro, its a race car


----------



## superracerhead (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOW*



mileycyrus said:


> watched the fast and the furious one too many times.....
> 
> those wheels dont look good on anything...
> 
> ...


WOW:facepalm:


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> watched the fast and the furious one too many times.....
> 
> those wheels dont look good on anything...
> 
> ...












Pot meet kettle?


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

I'd take that blue one over the graffiti'd one any day of the week. At least it doesn't need repainted..


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Run_That said:


> I'd take that blue one over the graffiti'd one any day of the week. At least it doesn't need repainted..


 Nope, the blue on needs hacked body panels replaced. :banghead: Still waiting to see the actual engine pictures of superracerhead's car. 

I'm all for everyone doing their own thing, but so far it just looks like someone threw the most horribly selected and proportioned parts at the car with no thought to making them, or the car, look remotely proper. The wheels look so big I can't see how you could drive it anywhere. It's the opposite of stupid low (which I also hate) and if it's meant to be a racecar, superracerhead needs to go spend a little more time around _*actual*_ racecars. 

Back OT, my favorite recent pic of my Cabby build in progress.


----------



## Technodub (Dec 14, 2003)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Nope, the blue on needs hacked body panels replaced. :banghead: Still waiting to see the actual engine pictures of superracerhead's car.


 You would think someone who was proud of building a "race car" would be anxious to share their hard work on their build by posting engine pics. So I am just going to ask straight up and if we don't get the right respond we all know it's a fake. 

To superracerhead: Will you please either post engine pics or come straight to not having a super racer motor?


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

in before "I dun need to proov anythin to u h8erz i know my car beats vipers on the street every night I cruez come c it in person and judge for urself"


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted already, haven't gone through the whole thread. But I think this thing is pretty nifty. 










Aaaand I may as well post a few pics of my Cabby in here, haters have fun! :laugh: I've already been torn apart in the MK1 picture thread, so do your worst. 




















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## imjamesiridebmx (Jul 24, 2005)

i like it ^^^^ 


do your thing


----------



## PKstrategy (Oct 21, 2004)

I can ****s with that
I wouldn't drive it
But I'd def ride shotgun


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Very cool. Way to make it your own! :thumbup: ..


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

that is pretty awesome :thumbup: the bunny on the hood reminds me of the bunnicula books they made us read in elementary school. very cool and original


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Haha Bunnicula? I'll have to search that. The whole car began with that bunny, he's the soul of the car.  She was vandalized and the bunny was to cover up the scratches on the hood. It just sort of went from there.  

I'll post pics of the old gal after she gets her makeover this spring.


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> Haha Bunnicula? I'll have to search that. The whole car began with that bunny, he's the soul of the car.  She was vandalized and the bunny was to cover up the scratches on the hood. It just sort of went from there.
> 
> I'll post pics of the old gal after she gets her makeover this spring.


 :thumbup: moar photos


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

There, see? It's not pretending to be something it isn't. That car is pure expression, not imitation. LOVE IT. Great Europlate too.


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

I like the personality of it. I couldn't do it, but It has moxie. I think the only part I don't like is the rusted hood. I'll never understand that trend.


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

CISinjected said:


> There, see? It's not pretending to be something it isn't. That car is pure expression, not imitation. LOVE IT. Great Europlate too.


 Thank you!  That's what I was going for. I have a ton of fun with this car, and all my friends love riding in it. And I never have to worry about someone scratching the paint or denting the hood (hell, I jump right up onto the thing any time I need a good point of view at a show! :laugh: ). I've always loved rat rods.


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

To pic above...Can not wait to have my RM s on looking hot


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> Haha Bunnicula? I'll have to search that. The whole car began with that bunny, he's the soul of the car.  She was vandalized and the bunny was to cover up the scratches on the hood. It just sort of went from there.
> 
> I'll post pics of the old gal after she gets her makeover this spring.


 to the best of my memory, bunnicula was the main character but never ever said anything. it was the story from the other animals living in the house. they were terrified of him because he was supposedly evil. haha. that bunny looks awesome :thumbup: the whole car does


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

superquick said:


> to the best of my memory, bunnicula was the main character but never ever said anything. it was the story from the other animals living in the house. they were terrified of him because he was supposedly evil. haha. that bunny looks awesome :thumbup: the whole car does


 Look for the white, colorless carrots. He'd suck them dry! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## KEDI (Jul 7, 2010)

*VRT*


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

CabbyScott said:


> Pot meet kettle?


 
SERIOUS?.....did you actually read what i wrote there?....your comment based on that alone...MAKES NO SENSE..... 

if mine looks ricey to you...get glasses.:screwy:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

ALSO...... 

I LOVE THIS...... 









you need a build thread.....unless i just havent seen it, i saw this on Cabbyinfo....lol, and showed like 4 friends...."look im not the only one!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

CISinjected said:


> There, see? It's not pretending to be something it isn't. That car is pure expression, not imitation. LOVE IT. Great Europlate too.


 loves this..... 

and the pins on that hood....actually look needed....haha... 

functionality and funky paint over shiny over-sized intercoolers and stoopid wheels any day. 

at least my panels are straight.....


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> SERIOUS?.....did you actually read what i wrote there?....your comment based on that alone...MAKES NO SENSE.....
> 
> if mine looks ricey to you...get glasses.:screwy:


 I guess I should have made my quote more specific. I was refering to the part about, *"looks like he took a nice cabby, and just took a **** on it".* 

I also enjoy the fact that you call out that car for all the mods, as pointless and stupid as they may be, that he did because he likes them when you're doing the stuff that you are to your car. He wanted to put a, most likely, fake intercooler on the front of his for attention and you choose to spray paint the side of yours and rust the hood. 

Back to our regularly scheduled thread: 










Springs needs to come faster.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

point made.....moving on....


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> loves this.....
> 
> and the pins on that hood....actually look needed....haha...
> 
> functionality and funky paint over shiny over-sized intercoolers and stoopid wheels any day.


 Haha yes the pins are not just there for looks, as one of the photos on the previous page shows I converted my hood to the reverse opening BMW style. Still needs some tweaking, it's kinda wobbly but it looks awesome at shows! :laugh: 

And no there is no build thread for my car, however I've been thinking about starting one. She's just finished the first stage of her life and about to get a makeover in a few months, perhaps it's time to tell her story up until now!


----------



## vdubjetta (Dec 20, 2001)

my engine bay


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

golf cabrio exip mega


----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

^ again i really enjoy this car.


----------



## superracerhead (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## GR8FL DAD (May 9, 2010)

What a cool shot!


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> ALSO......
> 
> I LOVE THIS......
> 
> ...


Her car is so sick man. Only cabby I like more than yours lol.
http://toplessbunny85.deviantart.com/gallery/28707288#/d417q1e


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

vdubjetta said:


> my engine bay


Is that the H2O giveaway Cabby from a few years ago in the background of the first pic?


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

*EA In progress...*



Still tweaking my EA, and have more to do, but figured i would share...


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

Green_Lantern98 said:


> ^ again i really enjoy this car.


Thanks..!


----------



## vdubjetta (Dec 20, 2001)

That Is my sister's car. It used to belong to Jay Shoup.


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sean A said:


> Her car is so sick man. Only cabby I like more than yours lol.
> http://toplessbunny85.deviantart.com/gallery/28707288#/d417q1e


Why thank you!

Seems someone found my DeviantArt account as well. 

Hopefully all the awesome people who are giving my car compliments will still like it after its makeover this spring!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

vdubjetta said:


> That Is my sister's car. It used to belong to Jay Shoup.


Yup, that's the one. Nice to see it with a rear window in it.


----------



## vdubjetta (Dec 20, 2001)

My car used to belong to my sister. She took the canvas top off of my car and put it on hers. My car still had the top without a window when I bought it a few months ago. They look like garbage without a rear window


----------



## snacalax (Jul 4, 2010)

this was the car my parents got me for my 16 birthday it is the triple black edt. but was bone stock with a 1.8l 8v in it i put a 2l 16v in it and coilovers and many other parts i plan on keeping this car for as long as possible 






































and i just got my front tires mounted waiting for the valve stems to come in for the 8's in the back


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

snacalax said:


> this was the car my parents got me for my 16 birthday it is the triple black edt. but was bone stock with a 1.8l 8v in it i put a 2l 16v in it and coilovers and many other parts i plan on keeping this car for as long as possible


----------



## Cainen (Feb 10, 2012)

Might not be the best looking but I got a damn good parking spot









Needs to be lowered


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

thats one hell of a fancy garage door... looks good man


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

snacalax said:


> and i just got my front tires mounted waiting for the valve stems to come in for the 8's in the back


It cant be coincidence that the statue in the back of this picture is there... Praying to the BBS gods:beer:


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> thats one hell of a fancy garage door... looks good man


Super thick and insulated


----------



## snacalax (Jul 4, 2010)

JKerrDesign said:


> It cant be coincidence that the statue in the back of this picture is there... Praying to the BBS gods:beer:




haha my buddy wanted me to send him a pic so i took them out of the car and put them there and didnt even realize that the jesus statue was there i looked at the picture and started laughing i placed them perfect


----------



## Businessman (Feb 3, 2012)

Cainen said:


> Might not be the best looking but I got a damn good parking spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking clean. I like this cabby.:thumbup:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

Maybe I'll paint my grille blue


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

I realize my car is FAR from Hottest Cabby Ever, but I love her just the same. Took these pics at the end of last summer after taking the entire interior out to give her the detailing of her life (I detailed places people will never ever see, let alone know existed), and to replace all the broken bits/fix wiring issues etc. Did the same for the exterior, repairing/replacing bits as I went.

This summer gonna work on the stance, running gear, and the roof..

complete with rusty valve cover 









Tractor Stance :laugh:









At a local show









Gotta :heart: velour! 









Always a work in progress, right!?


----------



## Technodub (Dec 14, 2003)

CAOSyAMOR said:


> I realize my car is FAR from Hottest Cabby Ever


You're running a close second though. Looks amazing.


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

Technodub said:


> You're running a close second though. Looks amazing.


Thanks


----------



## lshee778 (May 24, 2010)

SO CLEAN!

You commented in my thread on the wolfsburg I just picked up. I'm going to be PM'ing you for some info on parts and fixes etc. That is if you dont mind. :beer:


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

lshee778 said:


> SO CLEAN!
> 
> You commented in my thread on the wolfsburg I just picked up. I'm going to be PM'ing you for some info on parts and fixes etc. That is if you dont mind. :beer:


Thanks! 

And by all means feel free to ask, glad to help!


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

CAOSyAMOR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And by all means feel free to ask, glad to help!


Looks great! You didn't happen to get that steering wheel in Borden eh? If so you beat me to it. :laugh:


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

87CabrioSK said:


> Looks great! You didn't happen to get that steering wheel in Borden eh? If so you beat me to it. :laugh:


haha I might have, in a roundabouts way - I think my buddy got that one, and in turn 'gave' me this one


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

not mine, but would love some more details inf anyone has any!!!


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

^^ absolutely LOVE that color!!


----------



## MissJoly (Mar 14, 2011)

:heart: This Color !!!! :heart:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this wins the stance game


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

35i 2000 said:


>


I recently saved these Pirellis from the crusher.


----------



## Chillin917 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine, Not exactly ready for the road yet. Oil pan is kinda sunk in the ground. Then it froze there.:facepalm: Gotta do an engine swap before summer due to the freezing of the engine(Not related to the cold).


----------



## markdiaz (Jan 9, 2011)

*REDRABBIT16v- Portugal*


----------



## D-Man41911 (Feb 18, 2012)

If i can find a @@@ camera in my house ill ost pcs of my cabbie


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Love the green car!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> I recently saved these Pirellis from the crusher.


Did you save that front valence, too??


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*my beautiful new Cabby*


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Did you save that front valence, too??


Unfortunately no. At the time I had very limited space for larger items like the front valence in my garage so I had to pick my battle. I bought the wheels without needing them, but the thought of them being destroyed was enough for me to not let happen. The car had some neat stuff that I knew other people may have a need for, but no one I know directly. The bummer is that no one more enterprising than me or with an actual need for the parts took advantage of what the car had to offer as it sat tilted @ss pointed skyward mostly intact for months until one day it was gone.


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Took a ride to Otter Creek in PA.


----------



## Gantman (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## oshwass1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

SpoolinJetta18T said:


>


what size rims are those????


----------



## benrk (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd say 7 or 7.5x14 with 185/50, pure guess though, only getting back into the MkI game myself...


----------



## Campbell6 (Feb 24, 2012)

So many hot cabbis and so many ideas for mine


----------



## vr6jettaglx (Oct 27, 2010)

*my 91 cabriolet*


fitment test new rims 15x9

goin wide

swagen cabbie


----------



## Chillin917 (Mar 6, 2011)

:thumbup: Sexy


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

does anyone understand good fitment?


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

riddie said:


> does anyone understand good fitment?


Obviously not. That is terrible.


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

vr6jettaglx said:


> goin wide
> 
> swagen cabbie


:facepalm:


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

I say you can never have too much poke. :laugh:

Here's a pic of one I snapped at a show last summer.


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

golf cabrio rh classic


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Sean A said:


> Took a ride to Otter Creek in PA.


Was the water backed up deep enough to dive? :laugh: Looking good! Making me glad mine won't be red anymore! Too many red ones around here!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

STICKY?.......i had to go to page a million to find it....lol....


----------



## haxormax (Feb 11, 2008)

Long shot and silly question... anyone seen a red cabby with a white top on it? oh you have? well how about one from either Alexandria, VA or Annandale, VA. I sold mine to a guy back in March of last year... just wondering how it's doing?!


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

haxormax said:


> Long shot and silly question... anyone seen a red cabby with a white top on it? oh you have? well how about one from either Alexandria, VA or Annandale, VA. I sold mine to a guy back in March of last year... just wondering how it's doing?!


 :wave:


----------



## haxormax (Feb 11, 2008)

Sup brotato chip!


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

snacalax said:


> this was the car my parents got me for my 16 birthday it is the triple black edt. but was bone stock with a 1.8l 8v in it i put a 2l 16v in it and coilovers and many other parts i plan on keeping this car for as long as possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what wheels are those and what are you doing with them after you mount the bbs's


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

^ +1 what wheels are those? That is one of the nicest cabbys I have ever seen. +1 for the stance.


----------



## John.C (Aug 22, 2010)

Suspekt said:


> More pics of this one ?


 
yes 










more pics here :http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnc0/sets/72157624983986125/


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

John.C said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 need moar low :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## benrk (Feb 19, 2012)

snacalax said:


> this was the car my parents got me for my 16 birthday it is the triple black edt. but was bone stock with a 1.8l 8v in it i put a 2l 16v in it and coilovers and many other parts i plan on keeping this car for as long as possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Extremely nice car! Keep up the good work! Big compliments for the black front signals in the black bumper, I always ran black & never get it when people put clear signals in black bumpers... The only thing I don't like is the smoothed trunk hatch but I guess that's personal preferance ;-) For the taillights, I love 'em & will get 'em too but they need LED or chromed incandescent turn signal bulbs to get rid of that amber "glow"


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Snax's car is hotttt sheeeeettt .. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

nice car....nice shot


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

John.C said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want the wheels :thumbup: 

heres some pics of my cabrio


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

okay i've owned this car for two days now.. its definitely a rat right now.. but warm weather is here and i'll be putting some time into it when i can  











car didnt come with bumpers so to help with inspection i fab'd some up today .


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

golf cabrio exip mega


----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

Rafa Cosworth said:


> golf cabrio exip mega


 WTF? 

i bet thats fun to drive above 20mph


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

canucker said:


> WTF?
> 
> i bet thats fun to drive above 20mph


 Although they look silly, they are balanced on the inside of the barrel.


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

canucker said:


> WTF?
> 
> i bet thats fun to drive above 20mph


 You win :laugh:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

This was posted on pg 22, but its on the March 2012 MK1 calender and I love its "properness"


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

tinygiant said:


>


 :what: ......I like! It's still somewhat the 'bumperless' look, but... with a bumper! Sort of. Neat! :laugh:


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks.

I just finished the front tonight. Wired blinks into the front tubes. Actually ran the wires inside the tubes to the blinkers. I kind of like it silver but will paint to match I think. Finished the wiring in the dark lol. Will get picks on here tommorow










Sent from my VM670


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Sent from my VM670


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

This isn't nearly as "hot" as some of these cabbies, but I wanted to share anyway...


----------



## cab89 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yea, my beeeatch Cabriolet is hot!*

Well she was born in Germany, what would you expect? German girls are hot.:laugh:


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

*My 91 EA Cabriolet*

Finally have some shots worth posting again... 

 
^^^^ This Is Before... 

\/\/\/ AND AFTER... 

 

 

 

 

 

 

would love to get some feedback on these... the car has had a little work done:beer::beer:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

paint looks NICE :thumbup:


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ Very nice. The polished rims and paint job makes me want to go clean my car. I love it.


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

brakes. Wheel bearing is bad doing that this week too.


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

JKerrDesign said:


> Finally have some shots worth posting again...
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This Is Before...
> ...


 
I have the center lights you need to match the outers.... PM me if you're interested..... :thumbup:


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

goosler said:


> I have the center lights you need to match the outers.... PM me if you're interested..... :thumbup:


 are you saying you dont like the clear inners? I originally wanted smoked inners and clear outers, but ended up diggin this look... how much for the inners? crosshairs?


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

yeah, they are cross hairs...I'll post pics tonight......price, um, $75 shipped?


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

DubLuv1 said:


> This was posted on pg 22, but its on the March 2012 MK1 calender and I love its "properness"


 

thanks dude. although they messed the names up on it. matt took the pic its my car. lol:banghead:


----------



## T5i drives a VW (Aug 17, 2009)

dash cunning said:


> thanks dude. although they messed the names up on it. matt took the pic its my car. lol:banghead:


 Have a bigger photo size? Must have for desktop.


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

T5i drives a VW said:


> Have a bigger photo size? Must have for desktop.



i dont but pm gtimakesmebroke on here. he has them


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Put some 15s on her.


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

badass!


----------



## John.C (Aug 22, 2010)

mk3_vws said:


> I want the wheels :thumbup:
> 
> heres some pics of my cabrio


your cabby is just perfect ! Good works, i love !


----------



## imoldgregg (Feb 8, 2010)

Jakester9500 said:


> This isn't nearly as "hot" as some of these cabbies, but I wanted to share anyway...


Tire size? Suspension ?


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

Golf Cabrio ARC Alurad


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

75* and sunny in Michigan in March!
http://[IMG]http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g85/2potrocco/Cabby-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mAutopsy (Feb 20, 2012)

scirocco75 said:


> 75* and sunny in Michigan in March!
> http://[IMG]http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g85/2potrocco/Cabby-2.jpg[/IMG]


Nice ride. we have had the top down several times, then it snowed today. Gotta love Michigan


----------



## Evo68 (Mar 14, 2012)

I just got this, its my run about for this summer, going to get some wheels and work on the stance, Maybe go too one or two shows.

These are the pics the seller took (i only just got her) will take more soon.
Thanks


----------



## vwcabman (Jun 13, 2008)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Put some 15s on her.


looks good makes me want my 3.5 back get some spacers on those rims buddy


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Got rid of the 15s. The car was too low for my commute to work. So I trade them today for some clean RXs with tires and some mint salad shooters. Can't wait to get the shooters on.


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Got rid of the 15s. The car was too low for my commute to work. So I trade them today for some clean RXs with tires and some mint salad shooters. Can't wait to get the shooters on. 
*
Are those corvette rims?


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

yes they are. Corvette salad shooters have always looked sick in my opinion

(not mine, one of my favorite vw's with shooters though)


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep they are 16x8.5, 9.5 vette salad shooters. I think I'm going to do them in OD green.


----------



## jgold723 (Jul 23, 2010)

Not exactly in the same vein, but she gets noticed.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

Posting a few pics for my wife in her 91 EA cabby. She just got the rears spaced out 25mm & we plan to bring out the fronts another 5mm with some arch trimmimg all around. She also just got a new top, cross hairs, oil pan & ultra lows. Hopefully next season we can swap the motor, shave the bay, and get a respray & interior overhaul. She plans to keep this car forever so there is no need for her to rush it. It's not a dd, so she works on it when she can & with a toddler that's not often, but I'm proud of her regardless.


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

panzer 2.3 said:


> She also just got a new top, cross hairs, oil pan & ultra lows.


 That looks great! On the Ultras did you go with the 50819-1 (ultra) or 50819-2 (ultra ultra)?  How's the ride quality?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That looks great! On the Ultras did you go with the 50819-1 (ultra) or 50819-2 (ultra ultra)?  How's the ride quality?


 Honestly I don't know what H&R ultra lows she bought? I never dealt with their coilovers before. On my cars I always had fk's, but she seems to really like the ride with them & they have room to go lower once we cut the arches a bit. 

One of her wheels is being refinished now, so I'll get some new pics once she gets it back out, and has the arches trimmed. She bought a set of chessboards from memory fab & 3 where perfect, but one had some damage, and had to be re-machined & cleared etc... They're def not everyones taste, but I really like them & feel they fit the period of the car well, and I think they're only 3 sets that we know of?


----------



## simplygriff (May 6, 2008)

Here's my wife and I's Azur. You can see what it looked like originally back on page 12 post 409 when the previous owner posted it. 











13x8 ET4 
215/50/13 - They're too big but those are the tires I bought the wheels with and can't find decent 13" tires anywhere to replace them 
Racelands... 

-G


----------



## Robeuro03 (Jun 3, 2011)

*New Cab Owner*

New Yellow Cab 

Picked Up last night, very happy:laugh: 

http://s1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii537/robeuro03/New Family Member/


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

Robeuro03 said:


> New Yellow Cab
> 
> Picked Up last night, very happy:laugh:
> 
> http://s1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii537/robeuro03/New Family Member/


 if you post the IMG code they pop up in the thread:beer: 
Car looks great


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

Mother of God. I bet it's not to a lot of people's taste on here right now but I think that yellow cabby is absolute perfection.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

CISinjected said:


> Mother of God. I bet it's not to a lot of people's taste on here right now but I think that yellow cabby is absolute perfection.


 I agree it's very clean:thumbup:


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Surprisingly, I like also. Not usually a fan of clippers.

Since she doesn't have a vortex account I'm gonna share my friends new Cabby with everyone. 

It's an 87 and we call it Blues Clues due to all the weird mystery problems it's had so far, all stuff I can't even fathom how it could be done, other than sheer stupidity. :laugh: Like how two (only two!) of the cylinder head bolts were rounded! :screwy: Did I mention it's had 21 owners? Bahaha.

What intrigues me about this car is the mk2 bumper and early dual grille, which I have never seen before!


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> if you post the IMG code they pop up in the thread:beer:
> Car looks great


 Yellow is not really my thing but this looks nice, good job man


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^ what the hell :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> ^^^ what the hell :laugh::laugh:


 Haha, there are more. I was taking pictures of my car in a cemetary with my friend dressed up as Frank, taht seems perfectly normal lolol


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

Jakester9500 said:


> Haha, there are more. I was taking pictures of my car in a cemetary with my friend dressed up as Frank, taht seems perfectly normal lolol


I knew the Chupacabra drove a Cabby too:thumbup:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> if you post the IMG code they pop up in the thread:beer:
> Car looks great


 your car is absolutely DOPE!!!! i love the color and its so clean :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

One day my car will be here once the TT stops sucking the life out of me...


----------



## Jakester9500 (Oct 11, 2010)

imoldgregg said:


> Tire size? Suspension ?


Suspension is just plain old Racelands. 
Tires are 195-60-14

I just saw your question, sorry


----------



## 8v o'Fury (Sep 9, 2004)

Robeuro03 said:


> New Yellow Cab
> 
> Picked Up last night, very happy:laugh:
> 
> http://s1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii537/robeuro03/New Family Member/



Wheel/tire specs?? I need a set of cheapos to roll on. Are they Axxis wheels?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

panzer 2.3 said:


> Posting a few pics for my wife in her 91 EA cabby. She just got the rears spaced out 25mm & we plan to bring out the fronts another 5mm with some arch trimmimg all around. She also just got a new top, cross hairs, oil pan & ultra lows. Hopefully next season we can swap the motor, shave the bay, and get a respray & interior overhaul. She plans to keep this car forever so there is no need for her to rush it. It's not a dd, so she works on it when she can & with a toddler that's not often, but I'm proud of her regardless.


So glad to see this in here! Sharon and I had so much fun with Alyssa during the photoshoot and I absolutely love her Cabby! It will be getting spread throughout the dubbing world tomorrow at Dust Off. Also glad to hear she found someone who will fix her wheel, it really seemed to be bugging her when we did the photoshoot.


----------



## Robeuro03 (Jun 3, 2011)

*91 - Yellow Cabby - Coming this Spring...*

1.8T Motor (Mild)
Rear Disc
Power Steering
F/R Strut Braces

Now all i need is to find a shop to do it, correctly!

:laugh:


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Posting a few pics for my wife in her 91 EA cabby. She just got the rears spaced out 25mm & we plan to bring out the fronts another 5mm with some arch trimmimg all around. She also just got a new top, cross hairs, oil pan & ultra lows. Hopefully next season we can swap the motor, shave the bay, and get a respray & interior overhaul. She plans to keep this car forever so there is no need for her to rush it. It's not a dd, so she works on it when she can & with a toddler that's not often, but I'm proud of her regardless.
> 
> So glad to see this in here! Sharon and I had so much fun with Alyssa during the photoshoot and I absolutely love her Cabby! It will be getting spread throughout the dubbing world tomorrow at Dust Off. Also glad to hear she found someone who will fix her wheel, it really seemed to be bugging her when we did the photoshoot.


 Yep the wheel should be back in a few days she had it fixed the right way which def wasn't cheap, but well worth it on a wheel so rare. I know she had alot of fun on the shoot too & was honored to have been snapped. Her car will take time to come together, but she's in no rush at least she's off to a good start  I'm sure she'll catch up with you guys soon.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

Jakester9500 said:


> Haha, there are more. I was taking pictures of my car in a cemetary with my friend dressed up as Frank, taht seems perfectly normal lolol




absolutely normal bro

nice car btw, thats clean


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

golf cabrio arc alurad


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)

*my cabby at dustoff 2012*


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

i saw your cabby there ****s dope man mine was there to the red one above!! i love the flat or satin brown. looks good man


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

A lot of work still to be done, but getting there.


----------



## 16v Cabby (Dec 23, 2011)

Just put new wheels on and still playing with the ride height


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

SBwagon said:


>


 
not a "Cabby".


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

TN GTI said:


> A lot of work still to be done, but getting there.


 Awesooooome! Can't get enough of bumperless Cabby's. :thumbup:


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

My wife's old car (only picture I can find)


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Happenstance*

Went to lunch and saw this jetta sitting there. Couldn't resist the setup. 
Not sure its hot but I thought it was cool!


----------



## SBwagon (Jan 23, 2010)

KnuckleUp2 said:


> i saw your cabby there ****s dope man mine was there to the red one above!! i love the flat or satin brown. looks good man


 haha tanx hommie. ur ish is supa clean. def feeling urs


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

GroceryGetter82 said:


> My wife's old car (only picture I can find)


 have any pics of the truck conversion next to it??... 


those are so rad!!


----------



## goodnightmoon (Apr 17, 2012)

TN GTI said:


>


 just a question for you or anyone else riding bumperless, is it legal where you live or is it illegal but no one stops you or do you just get tickets like once a week? thinking about doing it to mine but bumpers are required in my province


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

i never get stopped.....older cars kinda get overlooked on the road......cops dont know if its even supposed to have one...


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

After having been hit in my 91 and my 92, I'd never consider running without them. 

With them, was minor repairs. 

Without them, both cars would have been unrepairable and junked. 

My opinion only.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

mileycyrus said:


> i never get stopped.....older cars kinda get overlooked on the road......cops dont know if its even supposed to have one...


 Well to be honest I just passed emissions and haven't really been on the road too much. 
So I have not been pulled over. But I really doubt they would ever say anything just like Miley said. 
They don't know the difference with or without.


----------



## goodnightmoon (Apr 17, 2012)

good news


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

definitetly going bumperless soon really soon


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

KnuckleUp2 said:


> definitetly going bumperless soon really soon


 are you ditching the clipper kit!?


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

16v Cabby said:


>


  

Awesome mate..! :thumbup:


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

I think I'm going to start buying bumpers. When the retarded trend of going bumperless is over, I'll sell them and retire in the Bahamas. 

I wish I would have stocked up on hoods when rusting them was the trend of sheep.


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

backinthegame said:


> I think I'm going to start buying bumpers. When the retarded trend of going bumperless is over, I'll sell them and retire in the Bahamas.
> 
> I wish I would have stocked up on hoods when rusting them was the trend of sheep.


 hahah such a business man


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

backinthegame said:


> I think I'm going to start buying bumpers. When the retarded trend of going bumperless is over, I'll sell them and retire in the Bahamas.
> 
> I wish I would have stocked up on hoods when rusting them was the trend of sheep.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

GroceryGetter82 said:


> My wife's old car (only picture I can find)


 That is my wifes car now!


----------



## AZrabbit (Jul 23, 2011)

My Girl!


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> have any pics of the truck conversion next to it??...
> 
> 
> those are so rad!!


 I don't, this picture is actually a Vortex picture from Waterfest 2004 
But a friend of mine is working on this conversion 











waterwagon said:


> That is my wifes car now!


 That is awesome! Glad to see its still around.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Out with old/In with new:*

http://[IMG]http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g85/2potrocco/neoncab.jpg[/IMG]
http://[IMG]http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g85/2potrocco/neoncab2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

SBwagon said:


>


like the new wheels brown b.


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

MSTRBD said:


>


Great Pic!


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Far from the hottest Cabby*

But I'll whore. :thumbup:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Mykul01 said:


> But I'll whore. :thumbup:


Nice! Reminds me of mine. :laugh:


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

you guys make me jealous :facepalm:


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Colombian ****** said:


> Nice! Reminds me of mine. :laugh:


Wow they do look very similar!  nice cabriolet!


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

vw golf cabriolet without bumpers


----------



## cabrio_lee (May 15, 2012)

heres mine  finally on the road after 5 years!


----------



## markdiaz (Jan 9, 2011)

*redrabbit16v- Portugal*

:laugh:


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Colombian ****** said:


> Nice! Reminds me of mine. :laugh:


Nice MK1 Madness content, ******! :thumbup:


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

new pic of the basket


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

der ceej said:


> new pic of the basket


 

not a cabby.


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

mileycyrus said:


> not a cabby.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

mileycyrus said:


> not a cabby.


 :laugh::laugh: Purist.


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: love the nugget yellow


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

cabrio_lee said:


> heres mine  finally on the road after 5 years!


 :thumbup::thumbup: Great first post! Start a thread and give us more info, we want to hear the 5 year story! :beer:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

beautiful cabby man!!!!!:beer: 
definitely wanna hear the 5 year story!


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

panzer 2.3 said:


>


 :O :O


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

panzer 2.3 said:


>


 Found a nice spot on the way home for a pic, 'eh? Looks like she'll be on the advertising again next year! :thumbup:


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Found a nice spot on the way home for a pic, 'eh? Looks like she'll be on the advertising again next year! :thumbup:


Well it's actually a pic from our club's annual bbq last week, but close enough. I'm sure she'll be proud to represent. Who knows she'll prob have a new motor in by next season too:thumbup:


----------



## tmmorin (May 10, 2010)

Here are a couple my buddy shot a couple weeks ago :beer:


----------



## muno (May 29, 2012)

Niiiice Cabby! So shiny. :heart:


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

tmmorin said:


> Here are a couple my buddy shot a couple weeks ago :beer:


Great lookin cabrio :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

simplygriff said:


> Here's my wife and I's Azur. You can see what it looked like originally back on page 12 post 409 when the previous owner posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me this is heaven :heart:. I think those tires are perfect. They make the car look mean, aggressive, and like it can get down to business haha. Unfortunately it's raining like a wild banshee by me so I can't take a pic of my cabby and contribute to the thread


----------



## tmmorin (May 10, 2010)

Thanks!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## rysyndrome (Jun 8, 2010)

tmmorin said:


> Thanks!! :beer::thumbup:


any pics with the top up? I have similar color cabby and need ideas on replacement top. thx


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

nicktcfcsb said:


>


 WHERE did you get that roof rack!??!!?!?!?!?

Here's a few shots from a car show the other day...




























And dare I post this....... my car got a makeover. :laugh:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> And dare I post this....... my car got a makeover. :laugh:


I like it :thumbup:


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## tmmorin (May 10, 2010)

rysyndrome said:


> any pics with the top up? I have similar color cabby and need ideas on replacement top. thx












This is the best one I have right now


----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

> And dare I post this....... my car got a makeover. :laugh:


Blimey! Is that the freakin' _*Laffenstalk?*_ I was just scrolling down, and I thought that's possibly the most badass-looking Cabriolet I've seen in a long time, then I saw who posted it. Tasty! :thumbup:


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

inlovewithavdubengine said:


> Blimey! Is that the freakin' _*Laffenstalk?*_ I was just scrolling down, and I thought that's possibly the most badass-looking Cabriolet I've seen in a long time, then I saw who posted it. Tasty! :thumbup:


Wow, thank you!  Yes indeed it is!


----------



## cabrio_lee (May 15, 2012)

YJSAABMAN said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Great first post! Start a thread and give us more info, we want to hear the 5 year story! :beer:


thank you for nice comments  sorry it was my first post it was just an interesting thread  i will sort out a full thread start to finish as soon as shes finished :thumbup: be going in for its full respray and new hood in next couple of weeks


----------



## Hardee-Ardee (Aug 14, 2006)

why not...


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

PURIST NO.....have you seen my car?????:facepalm:

BUT...

A Cabby is a Cabby.....

And a Cabrio is a Cabrio.....


and both cars have threads on here.......this one is for Cabbys.

So......when i look in my good ole Cabby thread to see rad pics of cars like mine, and i dont....
I COMMENT......




that is all.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

if this is going to be a mixed bag.....SOMEONE NEEDS TO CHANGE THE TITLE.....

which in my opinion needs to be done anyway, the grammar is wrong...

"Hot, or Hottest......Cabby pic, or pics....ever?".....lol....


----------



## der ceej (Sep 1, 2003)

so it took you 41 pages to get angry about the title? 

im sorry i posted a mkIII in this post, i wont let it happen again


----------



## tmmorin (May 10, 2010)

der ceej said:


> so it took you 41 pages to get angry about the title?
> 
> im sorry i posted a mkIII in this post, i wont let it happen again


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oh my.....it appears there is a drama queen on board....



why is it that EVERYTIME I voice an opinion.....i get sarcasm...:facepalm:


i didnt take this approach.....

"NOW LISTEN SMART ASS....POST YOUR ****ING """CABRIO""" IN ANOTHER THREAD...."


did I....
no.






simply making a statement.....dont lose sleep over it booboo.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

der ceej said:


> so it took you 41 pages to get angry about the title?
> 
> im sorry i posted a mkIII in this post, i wont let it happen again


post that car all you want, it's one of the cleanest cars in here :beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> post that car all you want, it's one of the cleanest cars in here :beer:




agreed.......but dont whine when someone calls you out for posting in the wrong place...


and as for the title it has always make me cringe.......just figured id stir the pot twice.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

back on track.


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, here we go. You know the saying "all squares are rectangles, but not all rectangles are squares?"

Well, it goes like this:

"All Cabriolets are cabbys and cabrios and all Cabrios are cabrios and cabbys, but not all cabrios are Cabriolets."

ALL Cabrios are cabriolets, because it IS a convertible. My buddy's 911 is a cabriolet, and so is my mothers slk. And my old S2000? Also a cabriolet.

cab·ri·o·let [kab-ree-uh-ley] 

noun 
1. a light, two-wheeled, one-horse carriage with a folding top, capable of seating two persons. 
2. an automobile resembling a coupe but with a folding top.

Can we please drop this stupid-assed argument?


----------



## s2kvondeutschland (Mar 19, 2011)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> back on track.


Pretty car. 

Put the Le Castellets on!


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

s2kvondeutschland said:


> Ok, here we go. You know the saying "all squares are rectangles, but not all rectangles are squares?"
> 
> Well, it goes like this:
> 
> ...


always people trying to separate.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

HAHAHAHA....




END SEGREGATION!

I know what cabriolet means....btw:screwy:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Sometimes I really wish I was a moderator in this forum. :facepalm:

I'm a proponent of educating people about the whole "cabrio vs. cabriolet vs. Cabrio vs. Cabriolet" thing, but the OP of this thread clearly stated:

"*let see some hot MK1 cabriolet's*"

The Golf III/IV Cabrio (don't start with the 3.5 crap) picture thread is here (the title of that one needs changing too). :wave:

To keep this post on topic, Cabriolets from my archives:


----------



## 87-droptop (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my girl!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you Kamz.......



its just a matter of having the right content.....IN THE RIGHT ****ING THREAD....simple.:facepalm:

*and for the record, i think that BOTH threads need to be stickied.....is that so much to ask..??


WHO IS THE ADMIN IN HERE?


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

I finally feel like I can put mine in here.


----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

kamzcab86 said:


>


 Hey, that's the dune buggy cabriolet with the rear-mounted engine, right?



Oh, here's one of the hottest Cabriolets I've ever seen:


----------



## rysyndrome (Jun 8, 2010)

tmmorin said:


> This is the best one I have right now


 Cool, seems like black does look good so I think the tan vinyl top is history soon. Thanks much!!!


----------



## benoitg60 (Jan 1, 2012)

:heart::heart:


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

mine


----------



## Velvetchrist (Jan 15, 2009)

*Quick shots*

Here are a few of mine, wouldn't be complete with out the chalkboard hood


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Mine non clipper. In need of better seats.


----------



## benrk (Feb 19, 2012)

Is this a Golf Countriolet?


----------



## benrk (Feb 19, 2012)

benoitg60 said:


> :heart::heart:


 This confirms my theory, you CAN run big wheels, as long as you still get it low somehow.


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

benrk said:


> Is this a Golf Countriolet?


 More information? anybody? Looks like blast... winter mode


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

ive done some things to mine recently 








































and just got the mk3 gti drivers edition shift knob


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

Stickerbombs and bumperless cars belong in the fail thread.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

backinthegame said:


> Stickerbombs and bumperless cars belong in the fail thread.


 
see, and i get **** because i pointed pointed out that some cars in here arent supposed to be.... 


at least this one is the right model..... 


as i respect that everyone has a opinion......you just sound like a prick.:thumbdown: 




THERE IS A NICE WAY TO DO ****.


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

mileycyrus said:


> as i respect that everyone has a opinion......you just sound like a prick.:thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't mind being a prick sometimes. Sometimes honesty hurts. Take a car like the Laffinstalk, the owner put a lot of creativity and originality into that car. Not my taste, but respectable. This car however is just a mashup of unoriginal trends. Look at the sticker choices. All are typical scenester logos and that car was a real nice looking car when it had a bumper. It looks like something my 6 year old would do to a model kit now.


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

I dunno, that Laffnstalk car looks like a big pile of sh*t to me.


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> back on track.


 :thumbup: fresh!


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Big CADDY said:


> Mine non clipper. In need of better seats.


 
Loving the Zender kit. I have one for my cabby but its the full bumper style. 

As for better seats, I may be able to help you out there.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

v-dubIV said:


> :thumbup: fresh!


 
Thanks:beer:


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

backinthegame said:


> I don't mind being a prick sometimes. Sometimes honesty hurts. Take a car like the Laffinstalk, the owner put a lot of creativity and originality into that car. Not my taste, but respectable. This car however is just a mashup of unoriginal trends. Look at the sticker choices. All are typical scenester logos and that car was a real nice looking car when it had a bumper. It looks like something my 6 year old would do to a model kit now.


 ok ok....i get that......and the red one has a "trendy" feel to it i agree...........as for the bumper, i like the removed front, but def. not the rear..... 

BUT...this i feel is constructive, pointing out the things you do or dont like i think works better in inspirational ways than generalizing it in a category........like "fail".... 

the car still has a chance, as does mine or any ones......BUT.....knowing the right ways to do it are more important, even if it is in the form of "those stickers look gay.".....that just sends the message home more clearly........


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

nicktcfcsb said:


>


 What size rims are you running on it? Looks great


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ssvxcy


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

backinthegame said:


> Stickerbombs and bumperless cars belong in the fail thread.


 Im just me having fun with my car before i respray it because i do want it to be clean but i was just having messing around with it for now! and even tho you go about it all wrong thanks for your input 
:beer:


----------



## shortwave360 (Jul 6, 2008)

My GF's cabby. Working on her to go low.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

shortwave360 said:


> My GF's cabby. Working on her to go low.


 I hope you are referring to the car.....  

Just have her do lowering springs!


----------



## skavnger666 (Jul 18, 2011)

475113_390626994316483_1362592074_o by I <3 Sluts, on Flickr 

 
462073_381091161936733_1194572459_o by I <3 Sluts, on Flickr 

 
414034_379955438716972_1726099076_o by I <3 Sluts, on Flickr 

 
149394_385237734855409_856806086_n by I <3 Sluts, on Flickr


----------



## 89cabrioletmarc (Sep 23, 2011)

Didn't have my markers in yet and still waiting on my last piece of trim. It's getting there though. wish my camera worked so I didn't have crappy cell pics. 


























---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cljt1s


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

89cabrioletmarc said:


>


 Hey did you buy those seats from Kevin? They look very familiar.


----------



## 89cabrioletmarc (Sep 23, 2011)

Colombian ****** said:


> Hey did you buy those seats from Kevin? They look very familiar.


 Haha yes I did


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?phv3p4


----------



## ToplessBunny85 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm gonna post this because I know my buddy never will... Get ready to start drooling!












It may not look like much now but this thing is completely rust free and is being fully restored! The paint is fresh fresh fresh and what an awesome job they did! And just to prove how immaculate this car will be, the bolts holding the fenders on are chromed...this is just the beginning. :laugh:


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> I'm gonna post this because I know my buddy never will... Get ready to start drooling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Def. keep us updated on this one!


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

vwcrackerjack said:


> What size rims are you running on it? Looks great
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ssvxcy


 15x7.5 front 15x8 rears


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

Golf Cabrio rafacosworth


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Cool picture Rafa! :thumbup:


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## strat62plyr (Aug 6, 2012)

85 cabby 








85 cabby


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

panzer 2.3 said:


>


 
what wheels are these?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

dash cunning said:


> what wheels are these?











That's my wife's car they're Melber Scacchiera II bought from memoryfab. They're pretty rare wheels from the 80's with not to many sets floating around. Her's are the only 4x100's that we know of? 15x7 with 165/45/15 rubber 25mm spacers rear 5mm spacers front:beer:


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

panzer 2.3 said:


>


build thread? as much info that you can give me on your wifes car plz!!! love the stance!!!


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

a4edwin said:


> build thread? as much info that you can give me on your wifes car plz!!! love the stance!!!


x2


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Well here's a crappy picture of mine haha


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

Some New pics from today.. painted it , had some fun in the engine bay and made some custom side markers






































its ratty idk if its hot.. but it sure keeps me entertained


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^reminds me of thirty days of night for some odd reason.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

a4edwin said:


> ^^^reminds me of thirty days of night for some odd reason.


one of my favorite movies  

the text on the cover and the graphic novel is very simular with red and blood splatter


----------



## backinthegame (Dec 14, 2004)

tinygiant said:


> Busted ass Cabby


Look, I know you like what you've done to your car, and yes, it's yours to do as you please and not have to listen to anyones opinions. But do you seriously think it belongs in a thread about hot Cabby pictures? The title implies they are closer to pristine than just being a call for attention. My 2 year old has coloring books that are more pleasing to the eye than your car.


----------



## tinygiant (Mar 17, 2012)

backinthegame said:


> Look, I know you like what you've done to your car, and yes, it's yours to do as you please and not have to listen to anyones opinions. But do you seriously think it belongs in a thread about hot Cabby pictures? The title implies they are closer to pristine than just being a call for attention. My 2 year old has coloring books that are more pleasing to the eye than your car.


It a thread to post cars that you think look good. (the OP wanted inspiration.. and it turned into an endless pic thread) 

if you want to chat and be negative head over to the fail thread. there are plenty of pics of my car in there


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

about time I got a real photo not just in the back yard


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Needs moar low and paint touched up between fenders...soon...but I love it.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

Sean A said:


> x2





a4edwin said:


> build thread? as much info that you can give me on your wifes car plz!!! love the stance!!!


 I already mentioned the wheel type. As far as I know they're are only a small handful of those wheels around, and hers are the only 4x100 set that we know of. She owns a 91 EA edition cabby she still had the 8v in, but next year plans to swap in a aba sc. She's on h&r ultra lows with about 10 threads left. 25mm spacers rear and 5 mm spacers up front. The paint is original, and she does plan a respray when the bay gets shaved. She puts alot of time and work into the car and I gave her credit cause we have a 2 year old that she cares for as well. Heres a roller shot:


----------



## KODCAB (Jul 24, 2010)

nicktcfcsb said:


> about time I got a real photo not just in the back yard



Sick Basket!!! How did you attach that to the front windshield ?


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

ToplessBunny85 said:


> I'm gonna post this because I know my buddy never will... Get ready to start drooling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so let me guess he is building a trailer queen. more pics as i have never seen a rust free cabby not.


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

87CabrioSK said:


> Cool picture Rafa! :thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## DELTORO (Feb 18, 2008)

IMG_0748 by deltor007, on Flickr



IMG_0731 by deltor007, on Flickr


IMG_0734 by deltor007, on Flickr


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Any chance of getting the specs of that setup? I'm looking to do something like that on my cabby, the 165/45's tucked and dumped on its nuts got old. I want something meaty like that


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

KODCAB said:


> Sick Basket!!! How did you attach that to the front windshield ?


x2; looked at a similar basket and seemed it would be easy to attach to the roll bar, not so much to the windshield frame though..


----------



## Gilguh (Sep 1, 2011)

Got a little Artsy


----------



## DELTORO (Feb 18, 2008)

tgibson said:


> Any chance of getting the specs of that setup? I'm looking to do something like that on my cabby, the 165/45's tucked and dumped on its nuts got old. I want something meaty like that



BBS's 001 with 2.5'' lips front and 3'' lips rear with 195/45r15 :thumbup:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

bumpers back on!!!!! also got some bottle caps and went about 2 inches lower!!! but i think im going to lower it even more


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure how hot mine is, it's still very much a work in progress but it's getting there!


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: love it !!


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Deathpod (Aug 20, 2012)

its not cute its adorable.
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

its not cute its adorable.
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

^^:facepalm:


----------



## Deathpod (Aug 20, 2012)

Ya ya ya I know


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

Posting this in here too just because I really like this pic.


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

4G63Turbo said:


>


 Sick Cabrio Bro :thumbup: jk i aint even mad.


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

Sean A said:


> Sick Cabrio Bro :thumbup: jk i aint even mad.


 
lol :thumbup:


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Countrypit (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

your lip scrapin...


----------



## AZrabbit (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

IronTrap said:


>


 Love!


----------



## Stonerfuzz (Apr 11, 2012)

My -86 cabby, hope you like it


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: very nice


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

Thought i might share my pride and joy on here. Its a 92 shes not done yet but im loving every second of her!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

rob&hisvdub said:


> thought i might share my pride and joy on here. Its a 92 shes not done yet but im loving every second of her!


love this!:d


----------



## oshwass1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

CabbyScott said:


> Posting this in here too just because I really like this pic.


where was this pic taken?, i want one of those busses.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

so nice!!....as raggedy as mine is...i love the clean ones!!


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

oshwass1962 said:


> where was this pic taken?, i want one of those busses.


Taken outside of a junkyard, obviously, in central Minnesota.


----------



## SoulK (Sep 7, 2010)

My 3.5 , nothing serious but I think it stands out enough to post up


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

i lol'd


----------



## VVBluesport (Feb 12, 2012)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


> Thought i might share my pride and joy on here. Its a 92 shes not done yet but im loving every second of her!


ohh nice! What type of steelies are those?


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

rabbitnothopper said:


> i lol'd


Awwwww


----------



## VVBluesport (Feb 12, 2012)

Jakester9500 said:


>


lol...Is that the donnie darko bunny?


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

VVBluesport said:


> ohh nice! What type of steelies are those?


There fully custom 15x8 steelies, came off a Saturn S Series. Surprisingly they have the same lug pattern and bore size as the Volkswagen!


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)




----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## mtl rabbit (Feb 12, 2010)

*pics of my cabby*


----------



## mtl rabbit (Feb 12, 2010)

http://http://www.vagscene.com/1552_justins_1986_alpine_white_cabby.html

heres some pics of my cabby hope you enjoy..


----------



## VVBluesport (Feb 12, 2012)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


> There fully custom 15x8 steelies, came off a Saturn S Series. Surprisingly they have the same lug pattern and bore size as the Volkswagen!


 
No wonder i was surprisingly comfortable with the Saturn SW2 i had


----------



## VVBluesport (Feb 12, 2012)

mileycyrus said:


> oh my.....it appears there is a drama queen on board....
> 
> 
> 
> why is it that EVERYTIME I voice an opinion.....i get sarcasm...:facepalm:


 With a name like Miley Cyrus, what do you expect?


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

my pos, almost finished but i put it up for sale as feeler. Anyone here from florida ? Im looking at moving down there:laugh:


----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*1992 Triple Black VW Cabriolet*

 

Triple Black Cabby in Miami.


----------



## The_Rabbitman (Oct 9, 2006)

Triple black Cabby, in Miami... that's prolly the hottest car in the whole thread so far...


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

not a very good one, just finished up with my cabby.... ill get some real pictures soon 

1992 Cabriolet 

2.0L 8v 
street cam 
digi 1 
Raceland coilovers 
exterior painted white 
engine bay painted Tiffany Blue 
shaved side moldings 
MSW wheels 15" 
ac delete 
power steering delete


----------



## FSTMK2 (Nov 30, 2005)

and it's for sale: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...en-Cabriolet-w-BBS-RM&p=78885308#post78885308


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)




----------



## YBH (Nov 12, 2010)

My 93 











Since bus & cabby pics seem to be in, my 67 & 93.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

a show winner 

found at another site... would be neat to see if the owner is on vortex... maybe even a build thread?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

another


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

EmiC said:


> not a very good one, just finished up with my cabby.... ill get some real pictures soon
> 
> 1992 Cabriolet
> 
> ...


 :heart: the wheels!


----------



## bdfeenie (Jan 26, 2004)

35i 2000 said:


> another


divorced twin...


----------



## ex3dpro (Jul 6, 2012)

*Basic Cabby*

*Nice day for a drive. Sarcasm. It was 101 Degrees today. (Note the size difference between the Cab and the Tundra next to it.*


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

EmiC said:


> not a very good one, just finished up with my cabby.... ill get some real pictures soon
> 
> 1992 Cabriolet
> 
> ...


Georgia dubs for the win :thumbup: nice ride, man


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

sprocket007 said:


> :heart: the wheels!


----------



## vwpartsman (Jul 24, 2002)

I really like it with the side moldings filled in. Makes it look like a totally different car.


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

Can I play?


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

One more of my buddy's 1.6D swap LOL


----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

Spotted this pink Cabriolet on Van Ness Avenue in San Francisco. Most likely owned by someone fabulous.


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

cabbievr6 said:


>


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## alexandersin (Oct 23, 2010)

Almost Dunn


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

gunnarpaul said:


> Very nice. :thumbup:


thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## mathcab (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine, last pic this year...


----------



## VW1991Jetta (May 12, 2010)

Heres mine : D 89 Wolfy/Helios


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

VW1991Jetta said:


> Heres mine : D 89 Wolfy/Helios


Damn, Logan, nothing like waiting 5 months to post these here! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

One from last year. Can't wait to start on it soon.


----------



## daydreamer2105 (May 31, 2012)

*Love it!*



Shawn B said:


>


Very cool


----------



## scratch-n-sniff (May 25, 2012)

what size are your tires ? 


N75 said:


> Can I play?


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## alexandersin (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

CabrioVR said:


> my pos, almost finished but i put it up for sale as feeler. Anyone here from florida ? Im looking at moving down there:laugh:


South Florida...:thumbup:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## smoothazz337 (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## dragginwagon1 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Heres mine... and its for sale !*


----------



## dragginwagon1 (Dec 12, 2012)

smoothazz337 said:


>


This thing is SIC!!!


----------



## markdiaz (Jan 9, 2011)

*Clube Golf Portugal 8ºEncontro - Castelo Branco*

hello everyone, I share with you two of the best convertibles meeting of Portugal this year.


----------



## markdiaz (Jan 9, 2011)

*my cabby KR 16v*


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

Why wont summer come already!


----------



## Eleventeen (Oct 10, 2012)

*Somewhere in Oakland.*

Haven't put the coilovers on yet, but...:sly:


----------



## AZrabbit (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## fusca72 (Mar 12, 2010)

bdfeenie said:


> divorced twin...



photo sharing websites

triplets lool


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Eleventeen (Oct 10, 2012)

*Updated Dump*


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

as per title


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Eleventeen said:


>


 Specs on the wheels? Brand/size?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Had to repost this from The Car Lounge: 



2ManyCars said:


>


 ^Jason Cammisa driving his '89 Cab...  (If you don't know who he is, shame on you!)


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

kamzcab86 said:


> Had to repost this from The Car Lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Jason Cammisa driving his '89 Cab...  (If you don't know who he is, shame on you!)


 Awesome!! I really enjoyed his article in AM about him driving his Scirocco in Germany


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

Oberol said:


> Another one (R.I.P.)


 This was always my favorite cabby!!:heart: Is it still around anywhere?


----------



## Eleventeen (Oct 10, 2012)

MissAnthropic said:


> Specs on the wheels? Brand/size?


15 x 8" Konig Spools ;D


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

scratch-n-sniff said:


> what size are your tires ?


now thats a clean bay:heart::heart:


----------



## oshwass1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

ROB&hisVDUB said:


>


what size rims and offsets are those? your cabby looks awsome!


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Old picture I found


----------



## oshwass1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

my cars first photo shoot.


----------



## ROB&hisVDUB (Feb 8, 2012)

oshwass1962 said:


> what size rims and offsets are those? your cabby looks awsome!


Thanks man! im running 15x8 +10 offset all around


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

oshwass1962 said:


> my cars first photo shoot.




I SEE A FEW FRIENDS IN HERE!!!!......nice to have another Cabby in the area!!!!.....


----------



## oshwass1962 (Oct 23, 2011)

mileycyrus said:


> I SEE A FEW FRIENDS IN HERE!!!!......nice to have another Cabby in the area!!!!.....


come ride with us some time, you must know Louis then or Aaron, Ethen. :thumbup:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

Waiting for summer


----------



## Daeouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's my baby:


----------



## alexandersin (Oct 23, 2010)

Sent from my Cellular device


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is the 85 I have been building for my wife.


----------



## dhudak818 (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Beautiful :heart:

Great work sir! Do you have a build thread?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!! And sure do 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...New-project.-Got-my-wife-an-85-cabby-for-Xmas.


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)

4G63Turbo said:


>


I like that a lot! Assuming coils?


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

yes.


----------



## dsuter (May 17, 2012)

RVAE34 said:


> Here is the 85 I have been building for my wife.




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

I love that top :thumbup:


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

^^^oooohhhh shes purty


----------



## SlayStation (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## my1stgolf (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

jonny_breakz said:


> One of my personal fav's...


Ohhhhh man, i absolutely love this car!! i remember when it was for sale a while back. :beer:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

RVAE34 said:


> Here is the 85 I have been building for my wife.


 My favorite cabby on this forum, hands down. 

What are the wheels off of?


----------



## sleeper A60 (Sep 30, 2004)

enjoy:wave:


----------



## N75 (Nov 13, 2006)

scratch-n-sniff said:


> what size are your tires ?


195/45/15 Nexen's - 10mm spacers on the rear.


----------



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine a couple weeks ago


----------



## MK1_ryebread (Jun 4, 2010)

Not the hottest cabby by far, but she is a work in progress.


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Not the best pic, but wanted to show off the new wheels with the coilovers. Guys at fifteen52 and Compomotive are nothing shy of great. They set the standard in customer service for auto part companies!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Swagger76 said:


> Not the best pic, but wanted to show off the new wheels with the coilovers. Guys at fifteen52 and Compomotive are nothing shy of great. They set the standard in customer service for auto part companies!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering if those were compomotives.. I want a set. What are the specs on those?


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

dougkehl said:


> I was wondering if those were compomotives.. I want a set. What are the specs on those?


Yes they are Compomotive's. TH 1581's I believe? 15x8. Fronts are 23et rears are 27et. Tires are 195 50's. Fitment is great. Had to go with lower offsets to fit the coilovers. I'm going to take some better pics later! That pic does not do them justice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice! I'd love to see some better pictures because they are super nice wheels. I really want a set of the new 13" TH 1371's like this










However, I'm really diggin your 15" set up!


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Love the 1371's!! I was dead set on 15s though. Only come 13 and 14 I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633148571704/

Few more pics of the 86!!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Just checked out those pics! So damn nice!!! I like these wayyyyyy better than the ronal turbos. I don't know why, but there is something about the compomotives that I prefer.


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bryce64bug (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## gunnarpaul (Mar 3, 2008)

Bryce64bug said:


>


Good start, but that top's lacking a lot of love.


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

[URL=http://s54.photobucket.com/use...bums/g85/2potrocco/Cabbyjune2011004.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

IronTrap said:


>


 cannot find the build thread for this now. some one link plz!


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

golf cabrio rafacosworth


----------



## Danntheemann (May 8, 2013)

Here's mine. No bells and whistles. Keeping it original:



my 88 cabby enjoying the sun by danntheemann, on Flickr


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Time for a bump! Still don't know why this thread isn't a sticky.....

Mine from today :heart:


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

MissAnthropic said:


> Time for a bump! Still don't know why this thread isn't a sticky.....
> 
> Mine from today :heart:


looks like mine with different wheels


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

winsbluejetta said:


> looks like mine with different wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, it sure does! Nice car!


----------



## b6lovin (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's a few. I recently finished up a lot of work - still much much more to do.

























Disregard the dirt lol


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

snacalax said:


> this was the car my parents got me for my 16 birthday it is the triple black edt. but was bone stock with a 1.8l 8v in it i put a 2l 16v in it and coilovers and many other parts i plan on keeping this car for as long as possible


 Sick car, anyone know what the wheels are?


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Both of these look GREAT, and give me ideas... hmmm 



Rafa Cosworth said:


>





MissAnthropic said:


>


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

b6lovin said:


> Here's a few. I recently finished up a lot of work - still much much more to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

heres how mine is sitting right now 





















bought air ride for it, going with a manual set up from Terry @ osvw 

bought a tank off a buddy 










and bought this gauge holder that replaces the radio


----------



## talbet (Nov 15, 2012)

I just discovered this thread, have been looking at the pics for the past few hours, and am in awe of much of what I've seen. I realize mine is pretty generic by the standards set in this thread, but I think it does have a place here. Looking forward to the next phase past getting this thing completely road worthy for more than a few weeks at a time, which hopefully has now been achieved.


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)

Figured I'll put this in here too. All washed up:


----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

Can't believe I haven't posted here! Here's my baby














and how bad she got while working on her


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

(mophead) said:


>


 *what is that in front of the tire* (mounted vertically inside the fender) ?


----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

It's what I believe to be a evap canister for the emissions system


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

mophead I spoke to you at H20 last year. Loving the color choice on the cabby. It stood out among the crowd.

Pics per rules:
2008 Before teardown.



How bad mine was during the build/repair. Afters will be posted once I paint it. :laugh:


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

cabbievr6 said:


> b6lovin said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few. I recently finished up a lot of work - still much much more to do.
> ...


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

this looks real clean, i like it :beer:


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

Thankya :thumbup:


----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

Check this out fellas BFI is doing a small feature on my cabby pretty cool


----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> mophead I spoke to you at H20 last year. Loving the color choice on the cabby. It stood out among the crowd.
> 
> Pics per rules:
> 2008 Before teardown.
> ...


I remember that stage of tear down all too well can't wait to see how she turns out think it'll be done before h2oi? I'm about to do a full interior myself before the show


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

from Dubsplash last sunday....


----------



## KL-EEN 1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Norwegian 16v cabby.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

A couple of pics of mine from MK1 Madness...


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Gilguh (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## (mophead) (Oct 8, 2009)

Another shot I did today


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

20 valve 1.8, now thats hot.


Rolleboy said:


> Little bit better photo of mine


----------



## Lowridah313 (Jul 12, 2011)

First time out of the garage this year!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## LisaMarie (Jul 9, 2013)

My baby...


----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*1993 VW Cabriolet Collector's Edition / August 2013*

 

1993 VW Cabriolet w/ Calloway Turbo, White Leather Recaro Seats, etc... 

 

8/2013 305 MIA, FL


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

For more pics / link to the build, ----> 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5601310-91-VW-Cabriolet-Etienne-Aigner-BUILD-Thread


----------



## bunnita (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Green_Lantern98 (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

JKerrDesign said:


>


Nice shot...:thumbup:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Fresh out of the backyard paint booth and couldnt wait to bolt the D90s back on to see how it looks. Got some reassembly still and have to decide whether Im running plastic euros or the zender kit.

Its not perfect, but I did every last bit of the work and Im damn proud of my daily driver!

Aluminum silver paint with a blue top. Blue and silver D90s. Blue and silver custom interior.


----------



## badgerboards (Jul 28, 2013)

A sneaky pic of my cabby











Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Fresh out of the backyard paint booth and couldnt wait to bolt the D90s back on to see how it looks. Got some reassembly still and have to decide whether Im running plastic euros or the zender kit.
> 
> Its not perfect, but I did every last bit of the work and Im damn proud of my daily driver!
> 
> Aluminum silver paint with a blue top. Blue and silver D90s. Blue and silver custom interior.


:thumbup: silver paint with a blue top is a winning combination.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Colombian ****** said:


> :thumbup: silver paint with a blue top is a winning combination.


Haha....told you before that your cabby inspired my build and ideas. Hope that EA boot cover is holding up well for you.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Haha....told you before that your cabby inspired my build and ideas. Hope that EA boot cover is holding up well for you.


EA boot cover still fits perfectly, thank you. I keep forgetting to take pics of it on the car to send to you. :facepalm:


----------



## Cole525 (Sep 3, 2011)

Any higher res pics of this? Or info on the roof rack? Im in love haha









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CabbyScott (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## urbanite (Jun 5, 2007)

b6lovin said:


> Here's a few. I recently finished up a lot of work - still much much more to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the specs on these wheels?


----------



## urbanite (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

My '88 white on red.

Made a few changes!!!





White or red top cover...tell me what you think.


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## seattlemariners (Jan 15, 2013)

My daily driver. Nothin special. eace:


----------



## Cole525 (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks good! I want to get a roof rack for mine


----------



## TheyCallMeBobv2 (Sep 7, 2012)

I need to take better pictures, with something besides a cell phone.


----------



## badgerboards (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

TheyCallMeBobv2 said:


> I need to take better pictures, with something besides a cell phone.


:thumbup: very nice! What wheels??


----------



## keepondriving (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

Beater


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

.yuk. said:


> Beater


on hell of a beater!!! LOL!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

My younger Brother's Cabriolet.


----------



## EastTexasCabbie (Aug 17, 2013)

our new project..


----------



## tinker6468 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Project Mellow Yellow*

Here are a few of mine - 1990. My first Cabriolet build (see signature for thread). Being sold tomorrow


----------



## Lucky58 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my 1990/1991 "Classic Air", which was rebuilt after a accident in 2009 
from a 1990 Bel-Air and the body of a 1991 Classic Line. It was painted in Nugget Yellow and refined
with various U.S. parts and electric and heated Recaro seats from a VW Corrado. I own this car
since 1996 and I am the second owner.









Michael


----------



## tinker6468 (Feb 2, 2006)

I would like some information on the following from your Yellow Cabby:

Windscreen
Cup Holders
Center Arm Rest
Door Cards

Basically what are they from, where did you get them, did you custom build or ? Nice car - already missing my little Nugget!


----------



## Lucky58 (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope I understand the terminology correctly and can answer your questions:

*Windscreen*

In Germany we call it "Windschott" and it is a L-form over the back seats. It is selled by
www.windesa.com. There it is the "Bodi Windschott XL" for Golf I Cabriolet.

Here is a better picture:



*Cup Holders*

These are VW cup holder of a VW Lupo. Part Number: 6X0 857 558 A 01C. On the picture
with my original knee bar:



*Center Arm Rest*

This is from www.Kamei.de # 014225.11. It was purchased with the upholstery of the 
Interior Style 03 from the Classic Line called "Rivage diagonal black".



*Door Cards*

These are also from the Classic Line with the Interior code 03



I hope I could help you.

Michael


----------



## Sulli99van (Sep 3, 2013)

The idea is that a story is created after a while with the combination of the posts.


----------



## Sulli99van (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucky58 said:


> Michael


Interior is incredible... I love the armrest / windscreen / essentially everything about the car...What is the shift knob/boot off of?


----------



## VAGBADGER-AZ (Feb 16, 2013)

My Cabrio


----------



## Mjdflynn (Sep 8, 2013)

*new to the cabrio and need parts*

bought a 98 Cabrio, looking for a good spot to get some body parts, my door is rusted pretty good and would probably be cheaper to replace than fix... Any suggestions on good part sites or online stores? i live in canada.


----------



## Lucky58 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sean A said:


> Interior is incredible... I love the armrest / windscreen / essentially everything about the car...What is the shift knob/boot off of?


Sorry, that I answer so late. The shift knob is from ICT. The shift pattern is illuminated green. 
Here is the link .

Michael


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10123067674/" title="DSCF3075 by DPAutoHaus, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/10123067674_ea6d98a160_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="DSCF3075"></a>


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

My car after the recent engine swap! Still have some kinks to work out completely and tidying up to do with misc wires and such.


IMG_20131008_080244_802 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


IMG_20131008_172835_644 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Lubylol (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh lord...here's Susie. She needs lots of work. 


































And yes, in the back of that third pic, that's an old Honda civic. 79 honda civic cvcc, my moms pride and joy.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

This should be stickied or something For all of us looking for inspiration for cabby projects. :thumbup:


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: unOFFICIAL - A Photo A Day Thread*

My 92 cabriolet







1.8t swap soon can't wait!!!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## finky (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Corrado_VR6 (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## VAGBADGER-AZ (Feb 16, 2013)

more pics please




Corrado_VR6 said:


>


----------



## Corrado_VR6 (Jan 16, 2002)

Here are some crappy cell phone shots......


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

^^^^^^^^ I want those wheels !!!!


----------



## VAGBADGER-AZ (Feb 16, 2013)

simple and clean :thumb up: I like it


----------



## Corrado_VR6 (Jan 16, 2002)

Thank you :beer:


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## turbo cabbie (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm in the middle of a 1.8t swap into a MK1. can't wait for summer! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## VAGBADGER-AZ (Feb 16, 2013)

<a href="http://s1131.photobucket.com/user/lowdubgti/media/E8AC5A6A-E760-44BD-A895-700C2168C737-327-00000044D8104F11_zpsceee2e04.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/lowdubgti/E8AC5A6A-E760-44BD-A895-700C2168C737-327-00000044D8104F11_zpsceee2e04.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo E8AC5A6A-E760-44BD-A895-700C2168C737-327-00000044D8104F11_zpsceee2e04.jpg"/></a>

Just after a bath


----------



## Corrado_VR6 (Jan 16, 2002)

Whoa...... :thumbup:

Mooaaaarrrrr


----------



## VAGBADGER-AZ (Feb 16, 2013)

<a href="http://s1131.photobucket.com/user/lowdubgti/media/0D35B450-463B-4536-98B0-17E4A0D91AAA-327-000000FF3D448CA1_zps75b9cf85.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/lowdubgti/0D35B450-463B-4536-98B0-17E4A0D91AAA-327-000000FF3D448CA1_zps75b9cf85.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 0D35B450-463B-4536-98B0-17E4A0D91AAA-327-000000FF3D448CA1_zps75b9cf85.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1131.photobucket.com/user/lowdubgti/media/BF1AA3EF-ADE4-470C-9A8C-F2A27DC28E7A-327-000000FF13E271A7_zps9cf7daa7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/lowdubgti/BF1AA3EF-ADE4-470C-9A8C-F2A27DC28E7A-327-000000FF13E271A7_zps9cf7daa7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo BF1AA3EF-ADE4-470C-9A8C-F2A27DC28E7A-327-000000FF13E271A7_zps9cf7daa7.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1131.photobucket.com/user/lowdubgti/media/CC3DC0B4-E69C-414F-BD38-7CC2C1CCF860-175-00000018A1A11AFB_zpsb9a8cb06.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/lowdubgti/CC3DC0B4-E69C-414F-BD38-7CC2C1CCF860-175-00000018A1A11AFB_zpsb9a8cb06.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo CC3DC0B4-E69C-414F-BD38-7CC2C1CCF860-175-00000018A1A11AFB_zpsb9a8cb06.jpg"/></a>

Just a few if your interested


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

She was a little cold this morning 


IMG_20131121_065016_324 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## LordPhantom (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## VAGBADGER-AZ (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving everyone 

<a href="http://s1131.photobucket.com/user/lowdubgti/media/B0182589-5316-4450-8AF5-20C7ADDAA6D2-461-0000004EE29BE312_zps445c5a2c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/lowdubgti/B0182589-5316-4450-8AF5-20C7ADDAA6D2-461-0000004EE29BE312_zps445c5a2c.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo B0182589-5316-4450-8AF5-20C7ADDAA6D2-461-0000004EE29BE312_zps445c5a2c.jpg"/></a>


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11189241564/" title="Untitled by DPAutoHaus, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7414/11189241564_0dfd10445f_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## LordPhantom (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## KODCAB (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Swagger76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdevilx (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's inspiration to not leave your Cabby in a barn for 10+ years. Yeah. She is sad and this is as she sits...


----------



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Vocko8 (Dec 6, 2011)

My G1 cabby is now ready to road


----------



## Cole525 (Sep 3, 2011)

jonny_breakz said:


> One of my personal fav's... <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> <p><br><IMG SRC="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/lunarlounge/Volkswagen/DSCF4133.jpg" BORDER="0"><br><IMG SRC="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/lunarlounge/Volkswagen/DSCF4139.jpg" BORDER="0"><br><IMG SRC="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y123/lunarlounge/Volkswagen/DSCF3829.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>


Does any ones know what trunk rack that is or where I could get something similar? I want one for my cabby


----------



## uk_chris (Nov 3, 2004)

Mine, counting down the days until the summer!


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

New wheels!!! 
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12104714615/" title="Untitled by DPAutoHaus, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7358/12104714615_6e18bed772_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Stableboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone know where these wheels can be found?? I have the Same paint code as this cabby and I havent seen a better set with this color.


----------



## itscarve (Apr 26, 2008)

VAGBADGER-AZ said:


> <a href="http://s1131.photobucket.com/user/lowdubgti/media/E8AC5A6A-E760-44BD-A895-700C2168C737-327-00000044D8104F11_zpsceee2e04.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m554/lowdubgti/E8AC5A6A-E760-44BD-A895-700C2168C737-327-00000044D8104F11_zpsceee2e04.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo E8AC5A6A-E760-44BD-A895-700C2168C737-327-00000044D8104F11_zpsceee2e04.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Just after a bath


What body lip kit is that?


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

Snow in Georgia


----------



## jem144 (Dec 22, 2009)

My 1990 Cabriolet


----------



## jem144 (Dec 22, 2009)

Stock 1990 cabby


----------



## mad dub (Sep 5, 2006)

superquick said:


> Snow in Georgia


Those wheel s look horrible. You should get rid of them and sell them to me lol.

Jk your cabby looks great. What's the wheels spec and tire size?


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

mad dub said:


> Those wheel s look horrible. You should get rid of them and sell them to me lol.
> 
> Jk your cabby looks great. What's the wheels spec and tire size?


Thankya 

Wheels are Ultra Custom Wheels rs replicas. 15x7 and offset of 33 I believe. 175/55 nexens


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

photoshoot in t Ft. Worth TX the other day!! 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12589967404/" title="Untitled by DPAutoHaus, on Flickr"><img src="https://ycpi-farm8.staticflickr.com/7393/12589967404_3e03a36dd5_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12589965724/" title="Untitled by DPAutoHaus, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2861/12589965724_9eb491f022_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12589630693/" title="Untitled by DPAutoHaus, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3668/12589630693_8985df4f08_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12589633233/" title="Untitled by DPAutoHaus, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3740/12589633233_d4e9ec9e1d_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## noahinla (Nov 17, 2013)

Sunday joy ride in Culver City, CA. Overlooking LA on a gorgeous day.


----------



## skon (Apr 8, 2014)

My old cabrio -79 (barnfind).








a little dusty after having been parked in a barn for over 10 years.








Pirelli P-slots (14inch)








That mk4 gti ColorConcept is also mine.








It had a mk2 front bumber i a while :banghead:


My first and current cabrio -82.
I had a small accident with a moose summer 2008 (Missed its mother with a small margin...). 

















repaired the damage caused by the accident, and this is the present condition
















Votex roof-rack (took me over 2 years to find it).








Old gti steering Wheel.

(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

^:thumbup:


----------



## mk1scott (Jun 24, 2002)

Old meets new


----------



## mad dub (Sep 5, 2006)

My StormTrooper


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my 89 Cabby.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

BAM!


----------



## TDIMK6 (Nov 26, 2012)

cuz even when the top is up its still down. :laugh:


----------



## CanadaGirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Newest addition to the fam. 82 Cabby


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

*Green EA Cabby*

A few Instagram shots since the fall. With warm weather approaching and my GLI acting like an old vw (about time lol) there will be more driving and more tinkering...

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkerrdesign/14014322143" title="vw_booth by John Kerr, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2936/14014322143_ae997595d2_o.jpg" width="640" height="640" alt="vw_booth"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkerrdesign/13994759694" title="woods by John Kerr, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7309/13994759694_939f2ea86b_o.jpg" width="640" height="640" alt="woods"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkerrdesign/13994325365" title="both by John Kerr, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5018/13994325365_17aca9e950_o.jpg" width="640" height="640" alt="both"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkerrdesign/13991147971" title="new_grille by John Kerr, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5168/13991147971_3807d9bd30_o.jpg" width="612" height="612" alt="new_grille"></a>


----------



## leo36 (Feb 24, 2014)

bob21115 said:


> Here are a few pictures of my 89 Cabby.


I LOVE your car with a passion. If you sell let me know. It's beautiful.


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

golf cabrio rafacosworth


----------



## Sean A (Sep 8, 2011)

Rafa Cosworth said:


> golf cabrio rafacosworth


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Lowridah313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Still a work in progress.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

​


Rafa Cosworth said:


> golf cabrio rafacosworth



What hood is that?? More pics??


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

Mrpapageorgio said:


> ​
> 
> What hood is that?? More pics??





















:wave:


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

Rafa Cosworth said:


> :wave:


Thanx for the info

BTW... I'm "thebronze" over on PassionFord


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Came to pick up my car found it covered in painters tape


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

Rafa Cosworth said:


> :wave:


Just got one of these fron ebay.de... very stoked


----------



## Rafa Cosworth (Dec 17, 2011)

Mrpapageorgio said:


> Just got one of these fron ebay.de... very stoked


Great...! show us some pics when the piece is placed in the hood.:thumbup:


----------



## slade1121k (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know about everyone else but to me she is smoking hot. I just added the grill spoiler today.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

My lone German car in a sea of Japanese cars :laugh:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14241026961" title="10293599_10203474401688293_6568455612813410284_o by dougkehl1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2930/14241026961_cc94ff25dc_b.jpg" width="1024" height="240" alt="10293599_10203474401688293_6568455612813410284_o"></a>


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## skon (Apr 8, 2014)

Votex-Roof rack


----------



## Christian76 (May 8, 2009)

Cabrio Meeting Germany 2014


----------



## rix_1gp (Mar 11, 2012)

Christian76 said:


> Cabrio Meeting Germany 2014


christian..guess what I found ... schrick manifold. Man your cabrio is hawt....pure inspiration


----------



## rix_1gp (Mar 11, 2012)

Christian76...cabrio...pure porn:heart:


----------



## Christian76 (May 8, 2009)

rix_1gp said:


> Christian76...cabrio...pure porn:heart:


i know you love the schrick manifold. but it´s not my one .
it belongs to Christian Wolf.

my one is the TurboCabrio !


----------



## rix_1gp (Mar 11, 2012)

sorry bud... yours not too shabby either?

gonna try to finish mine off before july..cant wait


----------



## Christian76 (May 8, 2009)

rix_1gp said:


> sorry bud... yours not too shabby either?
> 
> gonna try to finish mine off before july..cant wait


thx.

send me pictures when you are ready at fb


----------



## rix_1gp (Mar 11, 2012)

Hallo christian 

Wissen Sie, wo ich kann 2 Schrift Sitze von Mk3 Farbkonzept, jemand, den Sie wissen vielleicht, dass bereit ist, nach Hamburg? 

Ich brauche nur die Sitze, und es wird endlich fertig werden, dann werde ich von fb  schreiben 

Sie und Herr Wolf machte dies sehr schwer für mich, jetzt muss ich es perfekt


----------



## Christian76 (May 8, 2009)

rix_1gp said:


> Hallo christian
> 
> Wissen Sie, wo ich kann 2 Schrift Sitze von Mk3 Farbkonzept, jemand, den Sie wissen vielleicht, dass bereit ist, nach Hamburg?
> 
> ...


Try it in english. better way! You mean Colour Concept Seats? which Colour? Leather ?


----------



## rix_1gp (Mar 11, 2012)

christian

any colour, just need 2 front seats?


----------



## Christian76 (May 8, 2009)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Golf-2-3-GTI-Edition-Sitze-Turbo-Golf-G60-Vr6-Recaro-/121349142315


Like that? 

where are you from?


----------



## rix_1gp (Mar 11, 2012)

Christian76 said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Golf-2-3-GTI-Edition-Sitze-Turbo-Golf-G60-Vr6-Recaro-/121349142315
> 
> 
> Like that?
> ...


Yep..those the ones....

Deep South.....joburg South Africa


----------



## Christian76 (May 8, 2009)

rix_1gp said:


> Yep..those the ones....
> 
> Deep South.....joburg South Africa


Seats often end at 150-300 EUR, something like that.
but the shipping costs will be very high, i think.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

Rafa Cosworth said:


> Great...! show us some pics when the piece is placed in the hood.:thumbup:


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't posted any pics of my cabby here for a while:





... and how it looked this time last year when I got her:


----------



## Norcal Cabby (Jul 5, 2014)

*very inspirational*

I just got my 88 cabby . Cant wait to start cleanin her up . Really awsome pics folks. . Thanks


----------



## Dumpedcabby (Apr 28, 2014)

*Hottest cabby ever?*

Am I doing it right?


----------



## 1jordanfan (Aug 9, 2014)

*Noob*

I know this is an old thread but it never gets old looking at it. Just bought my first vw cabriolet :laugh::laugh:


----------



## GSDKSD (Dec 24, 2012)

Old thread or not, I love some of the cabbies on here.

Not hot, but clean~


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

my clean cabby


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

Figured I would post on my brother's behalf. His Cabriolet from this past weekend.


----------



## 65comet (Oct 7, 2013)

JigenVW said:


> Figured I would post on my brother's behalf. His Cabriolet from this past weekend.


Nice looking machine.
My cabby has clips and a couple of plastic hunks on the lower front valance under the bumper that I'm sure are the remains of a front spoiler like shown in this picture. Does anyone know if this was something that came from the factory for my '85, or was it an aftermarket add-on? If it was aftermarket, I'm filling the holes. If it should be there, are any available new? I haven't seen any in the junkyards.


----------



## skon (Apr 8, 2014)

65comet said:


> Nice looking machine.
> My cabby has clips and a couple of plastic hunks on the lower front valance under the bumper that I'm sure are the remains of a front spoiler like shown in this picture. Does anyone know if this was something that came from the factory for my '85, or was it an aftermarket add-on? If it was aftermarket, I'm filling the holes. If it should be there, are any available new? I haven't seen any in the junkyards.


Some people calls it a GTI lip, but iam not shure if its stock from factory. This page sells the spoiler, I also know that the part manufacture Klokkerholm has it parts no. 79-952022-8 and 79-952022-7. http://www.typ-17.de/index.php/cat/c1368_spoiler.html
(Sorry for my bad English)


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Pic someone took of my interior from a local meet my girlfriend and I held 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14915471955" title="10608560_10203770126848045_5827684970204519981_o by dougkehl1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3850/14915471955_4c0fb019b4_b.jpg" width="1024" height="682" alt="10608560_10203770126848045_5827684970204519981_o"></a>


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

gf just picked up this 85

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14782981320/" title="IMG_7643 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3907/14782981320_d3b69338fb_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_7643"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14783120097/" title="IMG_7640 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3902/14783120097_fa8bb502eb_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_7640"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jdsgti/14783110130/" title="IMG_7553 by jdsgti, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/14783110130_6a879081d0_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_7553"></a>


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

I had her for sale, but no one wanted her so, I did this!!!


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

16X9 et 18 TH-Lines...No Rubbing!!!


----------



## tinker6468 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wasn't that 85 a full build from another Vortexer?


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

The yellow one, I believe so. It was originally red but then painted yellow. The car was effectively rebuilt/restored ground up.
I'll post the link if I can find it


----------



## cagedcbr (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine, currently getting ready for new paint.



New wheel set, deciding wether to leave them alone paint them gunmetal or full polish.


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

VAGBADGER-AZ said:


> My Cabrio


Love this Pic! (Miss QT dont have them in Denver...)


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Raceland coilovers 

Dez R32


----------



## timarc (Sep 8, 2006)

Pic from a local show

By David Currie


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Dez R32


----------



## Christian76 (May 8, 2009)

good morning.. .some pictures for the calender 2015.


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Small bumper install 

Dez R32


----------



## markdiaz (Jan 9, 2011)

*My car after washing *


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

markdiaz said:


> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a HOT CABBY; love red & black, perfect wheels & stance :thumbup:


----------



## 19coupe87 (Jan 27, 2010)

my 88 cabby


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

At a local show.
91 Midnight Pearl Etienne Aigner. 95% stock (has been resprayed and is missing the wheels) It will be staying stock :thumbup:


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

scirocco75 said:


>


I have the same wheels.... just with the center caps


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

last summers build.......... up for sale, time to finish the 78 rabbit. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Dumpedcabby (Apr 28, 2014)

Been awhile since I've checked this thread, and I've got a lot done to my cabby.

So here's how it looks currently. Shes about to go in the shop for the winter for a full repaint and a swap.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

87 Fox/ 83 AAZ Basket


----------



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

Dumpedcabby said:


> Been awhile since I've checked this thread, and I've got a lot done to my cabby.
> 
> So here's how it looks currently. Shes about to go in the shop for the winter for a full repaint and a swap.


What's that front lip I like the way it looks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

riotbeast said:


> What's that front lip I like the way it looks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that the ol' Volvo lip 'trick'?


----------



## AbsoluteYeti (Jul 30, 2014)

just gotta clean the topper


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## vroomvroomcabby (Aug 13, 2014)

This isn't even my final form


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## PassionVW (Mar 29, 2015)

Any love for the mk3.5?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks better than whats beside it, rusted hoods scare me.








#fakewheelclub:wave:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Hottest one (of two) in me and the wife's fleet...


----------



## STKn80s (Sep 13, 2012)

*My rescue 89' VDUB*

https://plus.google.com/photos/101716643257452931419/albums/6132843477759394017


----------



## PassionVW (Mar 29, 2015)

ianwilson said:


> Looks better than whats beside it, rusted hoods scare me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree. That was my parts cabrio I got from a teenager who messed it all sorts of up.


----------



## keepondriving (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Vocko8 (Dec 6, 2011)

my 85 on the road from worth 15


----------



## skon (Apr 8, 2014)

My car! Votex-roofrack old euro bumbers, Aluline rims...


----------



## Corrado_VR6 (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## msb2tg (Sep 2, 2008)

What headlights are on this and where can i get a set :


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 1987FrankenCabby (Jul 21, 2015)

I thought I had a pretty nice cabby until I saw some of the recent ones on here. Your cars are all AMAZING!!!


----------



## redcabrio (Jul 16, 2015)

Really great looking wheels !!


----------



## redcabrio (Jul 16, 2015)

PassionVW said:


> Any love for the mk3.5?


I have the same car & color combo,love that red & black !


----------



## redcabrio (Jul 16, 2015)

Corrado_VR6 said:


>


Great looking Car !!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Finally got my car out of the shop:wave:


----------



## KristianG (Oct 24, 2007)

What do you think of mine?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

12027658_10153209407813546_4290906447755331358_n by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

winter mode.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## @ndy (May 16, 2012)

Just one of mine.


----------



## PzwoTDI (Apr 6, 2000)




----------



## M333ch02 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just may be the BEST thread ever! Lots of inspiration and motivation after flipping through this thread! Lots of greatness


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

PzwoTDI said:


>


I really really like this shot and the car :thumbup: 

Took mine out over the weekend.. Only took a picture of the engine lol

IMG_20160207_130955_833 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

Light up the streets.


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

So many sick mk3's around. Damn, I want one!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

tangerine_coupe said:


> So many sick mk3's around. Damn, I want one!


Yeah, my wife wants to sell her mk1 in the spring and we have a line on a VR swapped mk3. Would be nice to get a mk3 back in the fleet since her Jetta was totalled 2 weeks ago.


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

Mines a vr :thumbup:


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Yeah, my wife wants to sell her mk1 in the spring and we have a line on a VR swapped mk3. Would be nice to get a mk3 back in the fleet since her Jetta was totalled 2 weeks ago.


That sounds great!! You guys should do it! I love the Jetta front on them, looks bad ass!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

tangerine_coupe said:


> That sounds great!! You guys should do it! I love the Jetta front on them, looks bad ass!


It all depends on the finances. And on that note, maybe some day I'll get what I need to finish my 82 and make it worthy of being posted in here! Lol


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

YJSAABMAN said:


> It all depends on the finances. And on that note, maybe some day I'll get what I need to finish my 82 and make it worthy of being posted in here! Lol


Silly talk. Post it anyway!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

How about this pic of the hottest part of my cabby...


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me  the moroso valve cover is money!! And carbs always look killer!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

tangerine_coupe said:


> Looks pretty good to me  the moroso valve cover is money!! And carbs always look killer!


I was pissed I just didn't have the money a few months ago (ok, probably more like a year), there was finned aluminum oil pan on CL that would have been a killer compliment to the valve cover. 

I searched long and hard to find a reasonably priced Moroso valve cover. It makes such a statement over the chump steel OE cover with the carbs.


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

YJSAABMAN said:


> I was pissed I just didn't have the money a few months ago (ok, probably more like a year), there was finned aluminum oil pan on CL that would have been a killer compliment to the valve cover.
> 
> I searched long and hard to find a reasonably priced Moroso valve cover. It makes such a statement over the chump steel OE cover with the carbs.


Yeah i agree, I looked at those too.

I can't get enough of mine. It took me nearly two years to get a hold of my SEAT cover :-/ 



the stock one is so ugly :banghead: keep it up though, that bay will look sweet in no time!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

YJSAABMAN said:


> How about this pic of the hottest part of my cabby...


Nothing wrong with that if I do say so myself :thumbup:


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)




----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Not as pretty as the majority of cars on here but it makes me smile. Hopefully itll be done by droptop weather.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

SK VeeDubR said:


> Gotta :heart: velour!


Definitely my favorite stock interior combo available in the Cabriolet.

Looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trailnablaze (Nov 7, 2016)

Work in progress....


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy_Bentham (Jul 10, 2012)

JigenVW said:


>


Looking killer as always Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*VW Cabby Pics Wanted*

Share your Ride Pics here.


----------



## binder49 (Mar 3, 2017)

*My MK3.5*

I just finished painting it


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

Short vid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRSG0IiXOIc


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Yeah. it say's it's not available.


----------



## Mrpapageorgio (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry...


https://youtu.be/tRSG0IiXOIc


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Working now. Typical PNW weather.


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

please keep posting pics. just got this. 70+ pages is NOT enough


----------



## w0ody (Oct 27, 2016)

:thumbup:Are those real?


----------



## anextgli (Oct 5, 2005)

w0ody said:


> :thumbup:Are those real?


i wish. just reps- not a fan of the red on red- but for now they will stay till i can find something else to put on it.


----------



## w0ody (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## 4wood (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a red one for ya









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olay (Oct 21, 2016)

Great to see this thread back after 2 years and no new posts! I'll get my junk Mk3 on here in a bit.


----------



## Olay (Oct 21, 2016)

I didn't win, lol.


----------

